# Advanced SEARCH/AUTORECORD Help & Discussion



## Steve

As many of you know, DirecTV has included very powerful search operators in the past few national releases of the HD DVR (and R22) software platform.

A quick primer on how to use the new *AANY, AALL* and *NNOT *keywords may be found below: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1677715#post1677715

I'm hopeful this thread will be a place to not only share our observations and experiences using these operators, but also to answer questions from newcomers to this powerful SEARCH capability we've been provided.

/steve


----------



## dm999

Is there documentation on the CCHAN keyword? I'm new to the HR2x (just had 2 HR10's upgraded), and trying to get more familiar with it's searching functions.


----------



## dm999

dm999 said:


> Is there documentation on the CCHAN keyword? I'm new to the HR2x (just had 2 HR10's upgraded), and trying to get more familiar with it's searching functions.


Nevermind...I found it.:sure: :sure: :sure:


----------



## Steve

dm999 said:


> Is there documentation on the CCHAN keyword? I'm new to the HR2x (just had 2 HR10's upgraded), and trying to get more familiar with it's searching functions.


I meant to post this sooner, but we're away on vacation with limited connectivity.  This is a summary of the keyword search power tricks provided by the DirecTV programmers:

Simple Grammar:

[{AANY/AALL} <tokens>] [{NNOT} <tokens>] [TTITLE/NNAME] [{CCHANS} <number> [<number>]]

_Edited by Steve:_

*(AANY/AALL) keywords (NNOT keywords) (TTITLE/NNAME/CCAT/AABOUT) (CCHANS ## (##))*

_Note: At least one keyword is mandatory. Everything else is optional._

BOOLEAN LOGIC:

"AALL" => (this is the AND boolean operation) all the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category) in any order
"AANY" => (this is the OR boolean operation) at least one of the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category)
"NNOT" => (this is the NOT boolean operation) exclude any programs that contain any of the following words in that search string

The AANY and AALL keywords should appear as the first word in the search string in order to set the search mode.
The NNOT keyword may appear anywhere and all words following the NNOT keyword are considered words to exclude.

SCOPE FILTERS:

TTITLE => Limits the search to only the Title field of the Programs
NNAME => Limits the search to only the Name field (e.g. Actors, Director) of the Program
AABOUT => Limits the search to the Info/description text of programs
CCAT => Limits the search to programs in the specified category
CCHANS => Limits the search to only the specified channel range (example CCHANS 500 510, or CCHANS 500 for a single channel)

Some sample queries are:

AALL racing car NNOT nascar => finds all shows containing "car" and "racing" (any order/position), but excludes the show if "nascar" appears
AALL hanks tom NNOT vinci => finds all tom hanks movies/shows but excludes the movie if the word "vinci" appears (e.g. da vinci code)
AALL hanks tom NNAME => finds all tom hanks programs where he is an actor[, writer, or director]
AALL hdtv football => finds all high definition football programs (note you can include category labels in the search and "HDTV" is same as "High-Def")
AANY usc ucla NNOT football => finds all usc and ucla events/shows, but excludes football events
oakland raiders NNOT miami => finds exact match for "oakland raiders" but excludes show if "miami" appears (e.g. excludes games with Miami Dolphins)
AANY lakers clippers CCHANS 700 730 => finds all games with the Lakers or Clippers on only channels 700 through 730
AANY lakers clippers CCHANS 710 => finds all games with the Lakers or Clippers on only channel 710


----------



## dm999

Sorry for hijacking the thread, but I really appreciate all the responses...

Steve: The only real reason for the AALL on the two and a half men was to save on typing  

Both searches are showing results, however NONE of the matching shows are in the ToDo list. I'm trying to keep an eye on it now, since an episode of According to Jim should be starting in about 25 mins, but I'm worried that none of them are there.

Looking at the AALL TWO HALF MEN CCHAN 1 99 in Prioritizer, it shows 28 Matching Programs, but none of them have an "R" icon next to them in the Prioritizer list, nor are they in the ToDo list. The Autorecord options are: 

Both / 10 Programs / Disk Full / On-time / On-time

There are 4 shows in the list for tonight (7.30/9.00/11.00), but again, none with recording icons, and none in the ToDo list. I set the searches up yesterday afternoon.

Any other info I can provide to help 'diagnose' the searches, let me know.

One other question, is there any way to edit the keywords used in a search already in the Prioritizer, or must I just delete/recreate it?

Thanks again for all the help!!!


----------



## dm999

dm999 said:


> Both searches are showing results, however NONE of the matching shows are in the ToDo list. I'm trying to keep an eye on it now, since an episode of According to Jim should be starting in about 25 mins, but I'm worried that none of them are there.
> 
> Looking at the AALL TWO HALF MEN CCHAN 1 99 in Prioritizer, it shows 28 Matching Programs, but none of them have an "R" icon next to them in the Prioritizer list, nor are they in the ToDo list. The Autorecord options are:
> 
> Both / 10 Programs / Disk Full / On-time / On-time
> 
> There are 4 shows in the list for tonight (7.30/9.00/11.00), but again, none with recording icons, and none in the ToDo list. I set the searches up yesterday afternoon.


Well, the 7.30 showing did not record. Anyone have any thoughts? I guess I'll try recreating the Autorecord and see what happens.


----------



## Steve

dm999 said:


> One other question, is there any way to edit the keywords used in a search already in the Prioritizer, or must I just delete/recreate it!


You've hit on another of our Wish List requests:

*RECENT SEARCH capabilities as follows: Permit saved SEARCH editing; Restore Mark & Delete; Optionally display a "match count" for each SEARCH; Offer an "Episodes List" containing all RECENT SEARCH hits.*

If you like this idea, please be sure to take the Wish List survey and vote so this request moves up the list. 

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

dm999 said:


> Well, the 7.30 showing did not record. Anyone have any thoughts? I guess I'll try recreating the Autorecord and see what happens.


You should just be able to go to the Prioritizer and press SELECT on your ARSL - it will run the search from the Priortizer and show all matching programs. See how many have the (R))) "recording" icon and look at the count of First Run. Then check your SL settings for whether it records First Run only, Repeat only, or Both.

The real issue is what Steve said earlier: The Scheduler just doesn't update the To Do List in anything approaching real-time or even a somewhat timely fashion. DIRECTV needs to address this for auto-record searches to really be successful. If you check your To Do List tonight and 12 hours later, you may start to see more shows being added by the Scheduler, but I've noticed that when there are multiple matches for a single ARSL, the scheduler only adds the first one or two matches to the To Do List, and doesn't add subsequent matches until the earlier matches are recorded or canceled.


----------



## Steve

I'm going to ask one of our intrepid mods to move the AUTORECORD part of this discussion here. /steve


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Posts so moved.


----------



## StephenT

I guess you can only do a channel range not multiple individual channels? For example I'd like to set up an autorecord for Pittsburgh Penguins games for the upcoming season. I want it to search only on the following channels:

FSN Pittsburgh
VS
NHL Network
NBC

That would get every game, but if I put in a range that includes those channels I will get other RSN's which could get the other team's channel and then record duplicates.


Edit:

Duh one each for each channel. It just hit me. The games will only be on one of the cannels at any one time. I'm an idiot. Once FSN Pittsburgh goes 24/7 HD in August that will make four autorecords work perfect. No more manually recording each game. Nice!


----------



## Steve

StephenT said:


> I guess you can only do a channel range not multiple individual channels?


Even though it turns out you can do without it, here's the current Wish List request related to this. If you like it, please be sure to vote for it here. TIA.

CCHAN operator recognition of channels as follows: *"CCHAN 4-1 200 231# 400&#8230;410"* will find shows on channels 4-1, 200, 231(SD) or 400,401&#8230;410.

The INFO balloon for this request reads: _The REMOTE "1" key should toggle between + , - , * , " , &#8230; , #, ) and (._

/steve


----------



## bonscott87

I wanted to bump this up as I had to search for it. I've subscribed to the thread now. I just can never remember how to do these search terms. Hopefully we'll get a GUI for this at some point.

I'm going to do this for the first time to catch Bears pre-season games so we'll see how it works.


----------



## marksrader

Let's keep this going... in fact I would like folks to post the successful search strings they create along with what the search strings does so that we can copy or even change to meet our needs. Here is one I am currently using:

AANY ANIMALS NATURE NNOT MOVIE REALITY CCHAN 229 290 (+HIGH-DEF)

This one records any animal or nature program that is not a movie or reality show on channels 229 thru 290. Then I add the limiter of high-def by selecting it from the menu as I continue the search. I set it to auto record so I have have a folder with impressive HD animal/nature shows when I want one.


----------



## Syzygy

I don't have any _interesting_ searches THAT WORK. It seems that in the current NR, all the special "category" keywords like HD/HDTV, VOD, PPV, MOVIE, SCI-FI and so on are flaky at best. Either they return no matches or partial matches ... and in extreme cases they totally screw up the results.

HDTV CCHAN 501 & Movies
-- Seemed to work, but returned only partial results

MOVIE NNOT VOD & Hi-Def
-- The first item returned was a VOD movie

SCI-FI CCHAN 501 & Hi-Def
-- Seemed to work, but returned only partial results
-- Found only _Turistas_, probably because its description includes "Sci-Fi"
-- Missed _Invasion_, whose description says "Science Fiction"

AALL HDTV NNOT VOD PPV & Content Advisories, SC
-- Did not work at all; included VOD stuff
AALL HDTV NNOT VOD NNOT PPV & Content Advisories, SC
-- Seemed to work but I suspect returned partial results


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> AALL HDTV NNOT VOD PPV & Content Advisories, SC
> -- Did not work at all; included VOD stuff
> AALL HDTV NNOT VOD NNOT PPV & Content Advisories, SC
> -- Seemed to work but I suspect returned partial results


I was not aware you could put multiple keywords after *NNOT*... has that been working for folks?

I could be wrong, but I don't think you can use any operator, including *NNOT*, more than once per SEARCH.

Also probably no need to use *AALL *with only one keyword. I.e., it will work, but it shouldn't produce different results.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I was not aware you could put multiple keywords after *NNOT*... has that been working for folks?
> 
> I could be wrong, but I don't think you can use any operator, including *NNOT*, more than once per SEARCH.
> 
> Also probably no need to use *AALL *with only one keyword. I.e., it will work, but it shouldn't produce different results...


I'm glad you stepped in, Steve, because you seem to know a lot about this topic. Please clarify what you really meant:

_"I was not aware you could put multiple keywords after *NNOT"*
"I don't think you can use ... *NNOT* more than once per SEARCH"_

These two statements taken together suggest you can't "nnot" more than one keyword, but I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant. 

Also, I discovered (while browsing for clues on searching) that HD may now be a synonym for HDTV (when it isn't broken). When did that happen?


----------



## bonscott87

Syzygy said:


> Also, I discovered (while browsing for clues on searching) that HD may now be a synonym for HDTV (when it isn't broken). When did that happen?


I believe over 6 months ago, maybe longer. A lot of that is all guide data related stuff so if a network doesn't properly identify a show as "Sci-Fi" then obviously a search isn't going to find it.

I have several complicated sports autorecords that work great. For example:

AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post CHAN 636

This records all Red Wings games *and* pre-game shows but not the post game shows on channel 636. Guide data provided by FSN Detroit has "live" for the pre-game, game, and post game but only the first showing. Thus it won't record the repeats later in the night.

This actually works better then a Tivo wishlist since it would pick up Red Wings on various other channels as well and might record 3 hours of blank nothing from another sports channel I don't get since it would record on the lowest channel number. With the DVR+ I can specify a channel number or even a range (although we still need the ability to just list out individual channels instead of just a range).


----------



## bakers12

I'm trying to get an episode of Star Trek: Voyager called "Equinox." Will this keyword search work?

EQUINOX TTITLE STAR TREK VOYAGER


----------



## StephenT

bakers12 said:


> I'm trying to get an episode of Star Trek: Voyager called "Equinox." Will this keyword search work?
> 
> EQUINOX TTITLE STAR TREK VOYAGER


Look at upcoming episodes of Voyager in your guide. Make a keyword that finds them all then just try and find one based on the title. When you find a search that does it switch the title with Equinox and you'll know it will work if that episode ever pops up.


----------



## bakers12

Ah, the old brute-force method. That will work. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Syzygy

StephenT said:


> Look at upcoming episodes of Voyager in your guide. Make a keyword that finds them all then just try and find one based on the title. When you find a search that does it switch the title with Equinox and you'll know it will work if that episode ever pops up.


I don't want to appear ungrateful for any help that's offered, because Boolean searching is still a mystery to me -- it's not documented all in one place, it keeps changing, and then it stops working.

But I thought this question deserved a straight answer:


bakers12 said:


> I'm trying to get an episode of Star Trek: Voyager called "Equinox." Will this keyword search work?
> 
> EQUINOX TTITLE STAR TREK VOYAGER


Will it work? If not, why not?

To a newbie like me, because TTITLE is in the middle, that query seems more complex than the documentation I've managed to find would suggest. Does it really matter where TTITLE appears? (Aren't EQUINOX and STAR TREK VOYAGER all part of the title?)

From what I've been told, without AALL, bakers12's string will find only titles that contain the words EQUINOX, STAR, TREK and VOYAGER in that particular order. So maybe there should be an AALL at the start, or maybe it would be better to search for TTITLE STAR TREK VOYAGER EQUINOX?

*P.S.*
I'd like to Autorecord individual eps I've missed, using searches like the above, but of course that would be a waste of precious SL slots. I have only one DVR+, so 50 is my limit.


----------



## Syzygy

Now that there's a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions, I'd like to suggest allowing, for example:

• "-VOD" as a synonym for "NNOT VOD"
• "#501" as a synonym for "CCHAN 501"
• "TT" as a synonym for "TTITLE"
• "NN" as a synonym for "NNAME"


----------



## bakers12

In looking back at the syntax diagram in post #4, I see the TTITLE should follow all the search tokens, so I've almost certainly got this wrong. I'm going to guess that
AALL EQUINOX STAR TREK VOYAGER
would work instead. Since EQUINOX is not a show title (it's an episode title), TTITLE probably won't help at all.

I'll try at home tonight as StevenT suggested and report back.


----------



## inkahauts

bonscott87 said:


> I believe over 6 months ago, maybe longer. A lot of that is all guide data related stuff so if a network doesn't properly identify a show as "Sci-Fi" then obviously a search isn't going to find it.
> 
> I have several complicated sports autorecords that work great. For example:
> 
> AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post CHAN 636
> 
> This records all Red Wings games *and* pre-game shows but not the post game shows on channel 636. Guide data provided by FSN Detroit has "live" for the pre-game, game, and post game but only the first showing. Thus it won't record the repeats later in the night.
> 
> This actually works better then a Tivo wishlist since it would pick up Red Wings on various other channels as well and might record 3 hours of blank nothing from another sports channel I don't get since it would record on the lowest channel number. With the DVR+ I can specify a channel number or even a range (although we still need the ability to just list out individual channels instead of just a range).


I've gone away from using the word live in my search strings in favor of the word EVENTS. Anytime a game is tape delayed, you miss it, if the guide data is correct. And by padding my sports programs, I can get post game shows at the same time.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> _"I was not aware you could put multiple keywords after *NNOT"*
> "I don't think you can use ... *NNOT* more than once per SEARCH"_
> 
> These two statements taken together suggest you can't "nnot" more than one keyword, but I'm pretty sure that's not what you meant.


Actually that is what I meant! :lol: Only one *NNOT *per query, and one keyword per *NNOT*.

I finally just got a chance to test, however, and I discovered I was wrong about multiple keywords after *NNOT*. I just tried a SEARCH with 3 keywords after *NNOT*, and much to my delight, it produced the expected results. You learn something new every day!

/steve


----------



## bakers12

I tried the search for certain episodes of Star Trek: Voyager. I chose the episode called "The Haunting of Deck Twelve." I found all of the following retrieved the episodes:

AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING
AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING DECK
AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING TTILE
HAUNTING TTITLE (along with plenty of others)

These did not work:

STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING TTITLE
STAR TREK VOYAGER TTITLE HAUNTING
AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER AANY HAUNTING

Also tried AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER SEVEN which worked fine.


----------



## Syzygy

This report by bakers12 indicates:
• Both the series name and the episode name are part of the TTITLE.
• Even though the series name precedes the episode name as you read the description, they aren't actually stored in that order (internally) -- as evidenced by the failure of STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING TTITLE.


----------



## Steve

bakers12 said:


> These did not work:
> 
> STAR TREK VOYAGER HAUNTING TTITLE


 This didn't work because without *AALL *or *AANY*, you requested a literal string of the words "Star Trek Voyager Haunting", like using quotes in a Google search... all the words must appear in exactly that order for the search to match.

Had you used this search instead, it would have worked:

*AALL star trek voyager haunting TTITLE*

This is asking that all the words be present in the show title, but in no particular order.



> STAR TREK VOYAGER TTITLE HAUNTING


I believe this didn't work because the parser didn't know what to do with the word "haunting _after _*TTITLE *. When you use *TTILE *or *NNAME*, all keywords must be entered _before _either of those operators (and after *AANY *, *AALL * and/or *NNOT*, if you're using them too).



> AALL STAR TREK VOYAGER AANY HAUNTING


Unfortunately, you can only use one *AALL *or *AANY *per SEARCH at this time. I'd love to be able to mix and match the two operators to create more powerful SEARCHES. Maybe in the future? 

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said, "... without AALL or AANY, ... [it's] like using quotes in a Google search. All the words must appear in exactly that order for the search to match."

That makes it clearer. To clarify still further: Punctuation in the text being searched is ignored (even dashes). Just as in a Google search.

Using episodes of _Two and a Half Men_ as examples for keyword searches:

SPIT COVERED
SPIT COVERED TTITLE
SPIT COVERED TTITLE & Hi-Def
... all found "Spit-Covered"

YES MONSIGNOR
YES MONSIGNOR TTITLE
YES MONSIGNOR TTITLE & Hi-Def
... all found "Yes, Monsignor"


----------



## tstone

Is there a way to record only on one channel when there is both a HD and standard version of a channel and the programming isn't explicitly noted as being HD?

For exaple say I want to record a show that is coming on both "Sports South" and "Sports South HD" simultaneusly. Both channels are 649, but in the channel guide one is called "SS" and the other is called "SSHD." The show is NOT a HD show according to the description. According to the scheduler the DVR is going to record both shows at the same time on both channels. I can manually stop the recording of one of those shows, but is there a way to search to only ever record from the "SSHD" channel and ignore the "SS" channel?

Thanks and my apologies if this isn't clear.


----------



## Steve

tstone said:


> Is there a way to record only on one channel when there is both a HD and standard version of a channel and the programming isn't explicitly noted as being HD?
> 
> For exaple say I want to record a show that is coming on both "Sports South" and "Sports South HD" simultaneusly. Both channels are 649, but in the channel guide one is called "SS" and the other is called "SSHD." The show is NOT a HD show according to the description. According to the scheduler the DVR is going to record both shows at the same time on both channels. I can manually stop the recording of one of those shows, but is there a way to search to only ever record from the "SSHD" channel and ignore the "SS" channel?
> 
> Thanks and my apologies if this isn't clear.


I believe if you select "Hide SD duplicates" under Menu, Setup, System Setup, Display only the HD channel will be recorded.

/steve


----------



## tstone

Steve said:


> I believe if you select "Hide SD duplicates" under Menu, Setup, System Setup, Display only the HD channel will be recorded.
> 
> /steve


I think that worked. Thanks!


----------



## bonscott87

inkahauts said:


> I've gone away from using the word live in my search strings in favor of the word EVENTS. Anytime a game is tape delayed, you miss it, if the guide data is correct. And by padding my sports programs, I can get post game shows at the same time.


I tried the EVENTS keyword last year and didn't work because they weren't consistent with that keyword on FSN Detroit but they were with Live. None of the Red Wings games are ever tape delayed so no worry there. They are *the* most important thing on that channel for obvious reasons.  Probably not the case in most other parts of the country in terms of they hockey team I'd guess.

And yes, I pad by an hour typically, which is why I don't also want it to record the post game separately because I'll get it anyway with the pad.


----------



## inkahauts

bonscott87 said:


> None of the Red Wings games are ever tape delayed so no worry there.


East and mid west people!

Here in LA, they for some reason think its ok to tape delay the lakers when they play in the eastern time zone half the time!!! Screw the fact people are in there cars at 4:30pm... just replay the game after it ends so they can catch it in prime time if you need to!!!


----------



## jtcameron

i have a unique one...

I'm a re-located Boston Red Sox fanatic, who subscribes to the MLB Season Ticket. It was always frustrating to me that I couldn't find a good way to tape all the games properly. Now that we have these special advanced search functions, i was able to use the AALL and CCHAN conditions to be able to finally ensure i can tape all Boston Red Sox games from MLB Season Ticket (channels only in the 700 range). As I don't subscribe to the superfan, I only tape the SD versions by using the NNOT HD condition. What this does is record the 1st show in the list it finds. 

However, with MLB, at least for the Red Sox, they always have two broadcasts, one from the Sox home station (NESN) and the other from the other team's channel. The advanced search using auto-record always records the 1st condition it finds. Does anyone know any logic surrounding which feed is listed 1st? Unfortunately, the station name is nowhere in the description of the games, so I cannot simply add NESN to the search. 

Perhaps adding broadcast networks to the description would be a potential 'wish list' (at least for home town fanatics)?


----------



## pmauro

Oh God. I am supposed to create, test and debug advanced search queries to properly record my Patriots games? That will take weeks of trial and error to cover all the use cases that change from week to week. I am so sick of this!

If this product was properly designed it would bet smart enough so I could say "Record the Patriots Games". Instead, my DVR decides to record everything BUT the game:

- east coast network feeds that don't work here in la
- shortcuts
- pre-games
- specials

Maybe someone will be kind enough to post an NFL search string. There just aren't enough hours in the day for me to bother with this.

-- pete


----------



## Steve

pmauro said:


> Oh God. I am supposed to create, test and debug advanced search queries to properly record my Patriots games? That will take weeks of trial and error to cover all the use cases that change from week to week. I am so sick of this!
> 
> If this product was properly designed it would bet smart enough so I could say "Record the Patriots Games". Instead, my DVR decides to record everything BUT the game:
> 
> - east coast network feeds that don't work here in la
> - shortcuts
> - pre-games
> - specials
> 
> Maybe someone will be kind enough to post an NFL search string. There just aren't enough hours in the day for me to bother with this.
> 
> -- pete


Try setting up this KEYWORD SEARCH as an AUTORECORD:
*patriots & Show Type, Events*

It finds several instances of just next Sunday's _Pats @ Jets_ game, and nothing else. If you want an HD version and DirecTV doesn't default to it (which it usually does), you can add HDTV to the search as follows:

*AALL patriots HDTV & Show Type, Events*

Use with care,l though, because if there is no HD version available, you'll miss the game completely.

/steve


----------



## jtcameron

Steve said:


> Try setting up this KEYWORD SEARCH as an AUTORECORD:
> *patriots & Show Type, Events*
> 
> It finds several instances of just next Sunday's _Pats @ Jets_ game, and nothing else. If you want an HD version and DirecTV doesn't default to it (which it usually does), you can add HDTV to the search as follows:
> 
> *AALL patriots HDTV & Show Type, Events*
> 
> Use with care,l though, because if there is no HD version available, you'll miss the game completely.
> 
> /steve


*AALL Patriots HD CCHAN 700 750* is how i have it...but didn't hit today's Pats/Chiefs game, since HD isn't in the description. had another search *AALL Patriots CCHAN 700 750* to pick & choose manually. funny thing is the Pats/Chiefs was available in HD (i'm taping from the NFL ST HD channel). this seems to be a guide updating problem they should ensure they fix (IMO)


----------



## Steve

jtcameron said:


> *AALL Patriots HD CCHAN 700 750* is how i have it...but didn't hit today's Pats/Chiefs game, since HD isn't in the description. had another search *AALL Patriots CCHAN 700 750* to pick & choose manually. funny thing is the Pats/Chiefs was available in HD (i'm taping from the NFL ST HD channel). this seems to be a guide updating problem they should ensure they fix (IMO)


On shows that are HD, I haven't found *hd *to be a reliable keyword. I think it's safer to use *hdtv * instead.

Also, I wouldn't worry about using *CCHAN*. If the first "hit" is on a channel you don't receive, the GAMESEARCH function should find the same game on a channel you do receive.

And if you further qualify the search as *Show Type, Event*, you should only get the games.

/steve


----------



## inkahauts

pmauro said:


> Oh God. I am supposed to create, test and debug advanced search queries to properly record my Patriots games? That will take weeks of trial and error to cover all the use cases that change from week to week. I am so sick of this!
> 
> If this product was properly designed it would bet smart enough so I could say "Record the Patriots Games". Instead, my DVR decides to record everything BUT the game:
> 
> - east coast network feeds that don't work here in la
> - shortcuts
> - pre-games
> - specials
> 
> Maybe someone will be kind enough to post an NFL search string. There just aren't enough hours in the day for me to bother with this.
> 
> -- pete





Steve said:


> Try setting up this KEYWORD SEARCH as an AUTORECORD:
> *patriots & Show Type, Events*
> 
> It finds several instances of just next Sunday's _Pats @ Jets_ game, and nothing else. If you want an HD version and DirecTV doesn't default to it (which it usually does), you can add HDTV to the search as follows:
> 
> *AALL patriots HDTV & Show Type, Events*
> 
> Use with care,l though, because if there is no HD version available, you'll miss the game completely.
> 
> /steve





jtcameron said:


> *AALL Patriots HD CCHAN 700 750* is how i have it...but didn't hit today's Pats/Chiefs game, since HD isn't in the description. had another search *AALL Patriots CCHAN 700 750* to pick & choose manually. funny thing is the Pats/Chiefs was available in HD (i'm taping from the NFL ST HD channel). this seems to be a guide updating problem they should ensure they fix (IMO)





Steve said:


> On shows that are HD, I haven't found *hd *to be a reliable keyword. I think it's safer to use *hdtv * instead.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't worry about using *CCHAN*. If the first "hit" is on a channel you don't receive, the GAMESEARCH function should find the same game on a channel you do receive.
> 
> And if you further qualify the search as *Show Type, Event*, you should only get the games.
> 
> /steve


I'd actually attack this from a slightly different direction... I'd use...

AALL PATRIOTS EVENTS & Sports & Football

That way you are sure to get nothing but games, and you don't need to worry about any program that isn't football... I hear you on the east coast feeds... They need to get the stupid East Coast DNS feeds correctly working in the CIG. They are the only ones left that ever cause any havoc with any of my ARSL's... I know Gamesearch has worked every time I have needed it, but I haven't ever needed it on a dns feed. It seems like it should work, but because its network channels, it might give a channel not available response rather than a game not autorized one, so I do not know if it will work... a simple option would be to create 3 searches as follows if you do not want to rely on gamesearch, and want to give some priority over where your unit records...

AALL PATRIOTS EVENTS CCHAN 1 69 & Sports & Football
AALL PATRIOTS EVENTS CCHAN 200 299 & Sports & Football
AALL PATRIOTS EVENTS CCHAN 600 999 & Sports & Football

That would cover any channel in the system that shows football, and excludes any and all DNS feeds...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> AALL PATRIOTS EVENTS & Sports & Football
> 
> That way you are sure to get nothing but games, and you don't need to worry about any program that isn't football...


I guess technically my prior suggestion of *patriots & Show Type, Events* could also pick up a live broadcast of a "Patriots Day" parade, but the odds are pretty slim.  /steve


----------



## jtcameron

Steve said:


> On shows that are HD, I haven't found *hd *to be a reliable keyword. I think it's safer to use *hdtv * instead.
> 
> /steve


thought about that, but thought HD was going to be seen more often than HDTV. problem is today's Chiefs / Pats game was broadcast in HD, but it didn't say HD or HDTV anywhere in the description, so neither would have worked. :nono2:

any thoughts to my MLB / NESN dilemma. i realize you are a yankee fan, and may not want to help a bosox fan, but hey, you definitely seem to have some great insight here.


----------



## jtcameron

Steve said:


> I guess technically my prior suggestion of *patriots & Show Type, Events* could also pick up a live broadcast of a "Patriots Day" parade, but the odds are pretty slim.  /steve


*AALL New England Patriots & Show Type, Events* solves that potential issue, though.


----------



## bonscott87

pmauro said:


> Oh God. I am supposed to create, test and debug advanced search queries to properly record my Patriots games? That will take weeks of trial and error to cover all the use cases that change from week to week. I am so sick of this!
> 
> If this product was properly designed it would bet smart enough so I could say "Record the Patriots Games". Instead, my DVR decides to record everything BUT the game:
> 
> - east coast network feeds that don't work here in la
> - shortcuts
> - pre-games
> - specials
> 
> Maybe someone will be kind enough to post an NFL search string. There just aren't enough hours in the day for me to bother with this.
> 
> -- pete


Well, that's just the way it is. No different then a Tivo Wishlist. Sometimes trial and error are the only way to get these complicated searches which depend on unpredictable guide data to work the way you want them.


----------



## Steve

jtcameron said:


> any thoughts to my MLB / NESN dilemma. i realize you are a yankee fan, and may not want to help a bosox fan...


:lol: Even though I'm a Yank's fan, based on your post, I actually I played around for some time this morning trying to solve your issue and couldn't come up with a way to pin down the NESN broadcast. As you noted, the program descriptions are the same. And since the NESN channel is not a fixed one (so you can nail it down with the CCHAN operator), I believe you're out of luck until the GUIDE data gets better.

That said, I'd love someone to prove me wrong! 

/steve


----------



## Steve

jtcameron said:


> *AALL New England Patriots & Show Type, Events* solves that potential issue, though.


Good point. Actually, AALL is not really necessary in that search. When there's no AALL or AANY preceding multiple keywords, the HR2x assumes you want that literal phrase (as if you enclosed that phrase in quotes in a Google search). So *new england patriots & Show Type, Events* will only find the literal phrase "New England Patriots" and not a "live" show about "The Patriots of New England", e.g.

/steve


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> :lol: Even though I'm a Yank's fan, based on your post, I actually I played around for some time this morning trying to solve your issue and couldn't come up with a way to pin down the NESN broadcast. As you noted, the program descriptions are the same. And since the NESN channel is not a fixed one (so you can nail it down with the CCHAN operator), I believe you're out of luck until the GUIDE data gets better.
> 
> That said, I'd love someone to prove me wrong!
> 
> /steve


I don't have any sports subs, but can someone tell me if the individual RSNs are available for games at the same time the station is available in the 700's for any given game? If so, you shoul dbe able to create one ARSL for NESN specifically, and then a second for any channel, so you won't miss games that aren't on it.


----------



## inkahauts

Quick note... Gamesearch does not work for games on stations when you are not authorized to receive a channel. It only works on channels where you are not authorized for a game. So until CIG is finished, gamesearch is meaningless on the East and west coast HD DNS feeds, so I suggest everyone create at least 2 ARSLs for their sports teams if they are regularly on national TV on one of the DNS channels. (channels are 390 thru 399) (the DNS feeds in the 70's are in CIG properly.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, so I have made a bunch of posts for a suggestion of a new gui / wizard for creating any kind of search string.... I posted them in the Wishlist thread here...

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1783324#post1783324

Thoughts?


----------



## JMCecil

jtcameron said:


> *AALL New England Patriots & Show Type, Events* solves that potential issue, though.


Actually, this wouldn't always work either. I've seen the listing show "Patriots", "NE Patriots", "NWE Patriots", "Pats" in addition to your "New England Patriots". Nothing like consistency to make these searches managable.


----------



## bonscott87

And all this just points out that no matter how good the search engine is, even the Tivo wishlist, it's only as good as the guide data. My Red Wings search never worked right until FSN Detroit added "live" to their guide data and remained consistent at it. Hopefully that will continue this year.


----------



## Steve

JMCecil said:


> Actually, this wouldn't always work either. I've seen the listing show "Patriots", "NE Patriots", "NWE Patriots", "Pats" in addition to your "New England Patriots". Nothing like consistency to make these searches managable.


Then how about *AANY patriots pats & Show Type, Events*? Because of the "events" qualifier, the number of "false positives" that may be recorded will be minimal, if any, and a simple matter to just delete them from the PLAYLIST.

Doing so would be easier than setting up multiple search strings to cover all possibilities, IMHO.

/steve


----------



## JMCecil

Steve said:


> Then how about *AANY patriots pats & Show Type, Events*? Because of the "events" qualifier, the number of "false positives" that may be recorded will be minimal, if any, and a simple matter to just delete them from the PLAYLIST.
> /steve


That looks about right. You seem to have answered a question I've had. Is the search Case sensitive. There I times when it seems it is. But, I can't proove it one way or the other as I don't use search very often.


----------



## Steve

JMCecil said:


> That looks about right. You seem to have answered a question I've had. Is the search Case sensitive. There I times when it seems it is. But, I can't proove it one way or the other as I don't use search very often.


There's no way to enter lower case characters in the SEARCH keypad (or via TRIPLE-TAP), so to answer your question, it must not be case sensitive.

I just use lower case in my posts to differentiate keywords form Boolean operators.  /steve


----------



## JMCecil

Steve said:


> There's no way to enter lower case characters in the SEARCH keypad (or via TRIPLE-TAP), so to answer your question, it must not be case sensitive.
> 
> I just use lower case in my posts to differentiate keywords form Boolean operators.  /steve


Oh yeah, Now that you mention it I guess they are all upper case. Weird the things you don't notice.

EDIT: And by "you", I mean me


----------



## pmauro

Thanks for sharing your ideas guys. It's no surprise that this functionality is limited by the guide data and unless there is a direct effort by DirectTV to fix this a custom search will never be reliable.

I am paying $300+ for the NFL package so in my opinion DTV should do whatever it takes to properly support "Season Pass" type auto-record functionality for my favorite team. They can work with the people licensing the guide data or amend it themselves each week. I don't care how!

It seems like a lot of people here are very tolerant - maybe I expect too much from a Sat company.


----------



## kraemerr

Has anyone had any luck with a string to find all new shows?

My system doesn't allow the space as a keyword any longer.

I tried AANY A AND THE TO CCHAN 4 99 show type season premiere and

AANY A AND THE TO CCHAN 4 99 show type series premiere and

SERIES CCHAN 4 99 show type series premiere (and season premiere)

This used to be easy on my TiVo?

PILOT CCHAN 4 99 caught the pilots of a few new shows?

Any ideas, suggestions?


----------



## Steve

kraemerr said:


> Has anyone had any luck with a string to find all new shows?
> 
> My system doesn't allow the space as a keyword any longer.
> 
> I tried AANY A AND THE TO CCHAN 4 99 show type season premiere and
> 
> AANY A AND THE TO CCHAN 4 99 show type series premiere and
> 
> SERIES CCHAN 4 99 show type series premiere (and season premiere)
> 
> This used to be easy on my TiVo?
> 
> PILOT CCHAN 4 99 caught the pilots of a few new shows?
> 
> Any ideas, suggestions?


Any show type can also be used as a keyword.

Try *premiere CCHAN 4 99 & Show Type, Season Premiere (or Series Premiere)*

*premiere CCHAN 4 99* alone should work as well and find both types in one search (Season and Series Premieres), but might also pick up unwanted shows.

/steve

EDIT: Just tried *premiere CCHAN 2 11* for my NY locals, and it happened to work flawlessly. It even picked up tonight's network premiere of _Batman Begins_ on ABC.


----------



## LI-SVT

Try:
2008 cchan 2 99>show type>premier


----------



## Steve

LI-SVT said:


> Try:
> 2008 cchan 2 99>show type>premier


i wish we could search for dates. "2008" will only match shows where 2008 is mentioned in the show title or description, not the "First Aired" field. See this thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=1553334#post1553334

/steve


----------



## LI-SVT

Sorry, got my HR10 and HR20 mixed up again. I think it is the HR10 that can search by aired date.


----------



## Steve

LI-SVT said:


> Sorry, got my HR10 and HR20 mixed up again. I think it is the HR10 that can search by aired date.


No need for apologies, IMO. I think most advanced searchers would expect the date field to be accessible. I'm hopeful it's "on the drawing board"!  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Yep, I've often used my DTiVos to search for movies based on the year (2008, 2007, even 200*) -- but it doesn't work on series episodes. So, _if _the suggested DDATE enhancement for HR2x Boolean searches is ever implemented, it _could _be a superior solution.

OT: I wonder if any more suggested features will be added, or is the HR2x now a dead end?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> OT: I wonder if any more suggested features will be added, or is the HR2x now a dead end?


OT response.  DirecTV made it clear in the press release that the HR platform will still be the primary DVR offering, and that TiVo would be an option. Probably will be a similar model to Comcast's. If you want TiVo instead, you can have it for a monthly premium.

My uneducated guess is that as a result, from a competitive standpoint, the HR engineering team will now be even more incented to keep the HR2x platform one step or more ahead of the TiVo, and many more of our Wish List features will be implemented before the MPEG-4 DirecTiVo sees the light of day.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Well then... I'll plagiarize my comment in the Wish List thread in the hope of encouraging the development team to implement DDATE, etc.


----------



## Steve

Thanks to an astute observation by *Syzygy*, it came to my attention that the syntax shown in the DirecTV release notes I quoted in post #4 might be confusing to some as to what SEARCH arguments are mandatory and which are optional.

DirecTV said:

_[{AANY/AALL} <tokens>] [{NNOT} <tokens>] [TTITLE/NNAME] [{CCHAN} <number> [<number>]]_

Since, at minimum, only a single KEYWORD is required for a search and anything within {curly braces} is optional, I've taken the liberty of editing the release notes as follows:

[strike]*{AANY/AALL} <keywords> {NNOT <keywords>} {TTITLE/NNAME} {CCHAN <number> {number}}*[/strike] (changed after some discussion.)

*(AANY/AALL) keywords (NNOT keywords) (TTITLE/NNAME) (CCHAN ## (##))*

Note: At least one keyword is mandatory. Everything else is optional.

Also remember that any category designator (SPORTS, EVENTS, MOVIES, etc.) can also be included as a KEYWORD. And when searching for the category "HIGH DEF", you can use "HDTV" instead and save some keystrokes, or simply select the "HIGH-DEF" category on the continuation screen. (I find that sometimes specifying HDTV as a KEYWORD instead allows me a little more flexibility, because I can then use the continuation screen to select some other show characteristics.)

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Since, at minimum, only a single KEYWORD is required for a search and anything within {curly braces} is optional, I've taken the liberty of editing the release notes as follows:
> 
> *{AANY/AALL} <keywords> {NNOT <keywords>} {TTITLE/NNAME} {CCHAN <number> {number}}*


Steve, It's the square brackets that indicate optional elements, with curly braces used to indicate required elements, so I find the above more confusing!


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Steve, It's the square brackets that indicate optional elements, with curly braces used to indicate required elements, so I find the above more confusing!


Actually, I couldn't find a definitive answer to that on the web, so I figured for the layman, {}'s might seem more intuitive to indicate "optional" arguments, especially since DirecTV initially used them to indicate optional operators ("[{AANY/AALL} <tokens>]", e.g.)

If others agree with *Drew*, I'll be happy to make the change he suggests. Remember, I'm looking for notation the average HR2x user (non-programmer) might intuitively understand.

Please weigh-in with your opinions. TIA.

/steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Actually, I couldn't find a definitive answer to that on the web, so I figured for the layman, {}'s might seem more intuitive to indicate "optional" arguments, especially since DirecTV initially used them to indicate optional operators ("[{AANY/AALL} <tokens>]", e.g.)
> 
> If others agree with *Drew*, I'll be happy to make the change he suggests. Remember, I'm looking for notation the average HR2x user (non-programmer) might intuitively understand.
> 
> Please weigh-in with your opinions. TIA.
> 
> /steve


I forget the name of this - it's been a long time since the late '80s and my Theory of Programming Language class when we looked at syntax and semantics at this level! Hopefully someone else chimes in ...


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> I forget the name of this - it's been a long time since the late '80s and my Theory of Programming Language class when we looked at syntax and semantics at this level! Hopefully someone else chimes in ...


And if you've forgotton, think about the 99% of HR2x users who may have never even taken that class! That's the audience I'm hopeful we can make SEARCH syntax somewhat clearer to. 

Of course, DirecTV could make this a no-brainer with the proper SEARCH WIZARD.  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Actually, I couldn't find a definitive answer to that on the web, so I figured for the layman, {}'s might seem more intuitive to indicate "optional" arguments, especially since DirecTV initially used them to indicate optional operators ("[{AANY/AALL} <tokens>]", e.g.)
> 
> If others agree with *Drew*, I'll be happy to make the change he suggests. Remember, I'm looking for notation the average HR2x user (non-programmer) might intuitively understand.
> 
> Please weigh-in with your opinions. TIA.
> 
> /steve


Steve, I now recall (from books I read decades ago) that {} are supposed to be used to group a series of alternatives, as in {AANY/AALL} and {TTITLE/NNAME} -- but the "/" is supposed to be a "|".

And, as *Drew* said, [] are indeed supposed to enclose an optional element or a series of optional elements, as in [{AANY/AALL} <tokens>].

So the only confusion arose from the original use of {NNOT <keywords>} instead of [NNOT <keywords>] and {CCHAN <number> {number}} instead of [CCHAN <number> [<number>]].

And I think, after reflection, that {TTITLE/NNAME} should be [{TTITLE/NNAME}].

Summing up my current feeling, the one-line syntax should be:

*[{AANY|AALL}] <keywords> [NNOT <keywords>] [{TTITLE|NNAME}] [CCHAN <number> [<number>]]*

But I'm sure everyone would understand it without the curly braces:

*[AANY|AALL] <keywords> [NNOT <keywords>] [TTITLE|NNAME] [CCHAN <number> [<number>]]*

P.S.
I hoped my suggestion would be supported by articles on the (Extended) Backus-Naur Form or (E)BNF, but Backus-Naur doesn't use <>, {} indicates repetition, and it uses many short statements to get the job done. To wit:

*alphabetic character ::= "A" | "B" | "C" | "D" | "E" | "F" | "G" | "H" | "I" | "J" | "K" | "L" | "M" | "N" | "O" | "P" | "Q" | "R" | "S" | "T" | "U" | "V" | "W" | "X" | "Y" | "Z" ;
digit ::= "0" | "1" | "2" | "3" | "4" | "5" | "6" | "7" | "8" | "9" ;
sp ::= " " ;
alphanumeric ::= alphabetic character | digit ;
keyword = alphanumeric , { alphanumeric } ;
keywords = keyword , { keyword } ;
select ::= "AANY" | "AALL" ;
filter ::= "TTITLE" | "NNAME" ;
channels ::= "CCHAN" , number [ sp , number ] ;
search ::= [ select , sp ] , keywords , [ sp, "NNOT" keywords ] , [ sp , filter ] , [ sp , channels ] ;*

(Pretty hard to read, yes? I hope I got it right!)

I think the one-line form is based very loosely on Backus-Naur.


----------



## DogLover

For the non-programmer, it doesn't matter what you use to indicate optional. 

You need to have a statement that the only thing required is at least 1 keyword; all other items are optional.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Steve, I now recall (from books I read decades ago) that {} are supposed to be used to group a series of alternatives, as in {AANY/AALL} and {TTITLE/NNAME} -- but the "/" is supposed to be a "|".
> 
> And, as *Drew* said, [] are indeed supposed to enclose an optional element or a series of optional elements, as in [{AANY/AALL} <tokens>].
> 
> So the only confusion arose from the original use of {NNOT <keywords>} instead of [NNOT <keywords>] and {CCHAN <number> {number}} instead of [CCHAN <number> [<number>]].
> 
> And I think, after reflection, that {TTITLE/NNAME} should be [{TTITLE/NNAME}].
> 
> Summing up my current feeling, the one-line syntax should be:
> 
> *[{AANY|AALL}] <keywords> [NNOT <keywords>] [{TTITLE|NNAME}] [CCHAN <number> [<number>]]*
> 
> But I'm sure everyone would understand it without the curly braces:
> 
> *[AANY|AALL] <keywords> [NNOT <keywords>] [TTITLE|NNAME] [CCHAN <number> [<number>]]*
> 
> P.S.
> I hoped my suggestion would be supported by articles on the (Extended) Backus-Naur Form or (E)BNF, but Backus-Naur doesn't use <>, {} indicates repetition, and it uses many short statements to get the job done. To wit:
> 
> *alphabetic character ::= "A" | "B" | "C" | "D" | "E" | "F" | "G" | "H" | "I" | "J" | "K" | "L" | "M" | "N" | "O" | "P" | "Q" | "R" | "S" | "T" | "U" | "V" | "W" | "X" | "Y" | "Z" ;
> digit ::= "0" | "1" | "2" | "3" | "4" | "5" | "6" | "7" | "8" | "9" ;
> sp ::= " " ;
> alphanumeric ::= alphabetic character | digit ;
> keyword = alphanumeric , { alphanumeric } ;
> keywords = keyword , { keyword } ;
> select ::= "AANY" | "AALL" ;
> filter ::= "TTITLE" | "NNAME" ;
> channels ::= "CCHAN" , number [ sp , number ] ;
> search ::= [ select , sp ] , keywords , [ sp, "NNOT" keywords ] , [ sp , filter ] , [ sp , channels ] ;*
> 
> (Pretty hard to read, yes? I hope I got it right!)
> 
> I think the one-line form is based very loosely on Backus-Naur.


But, as they say, _"will it play in Peoria?"_ What you've outlined is standard programming syntax, something only a fraction of the audience may understand, IMHO.

In an effort to make it as clear as possible, I now propose the following "layman" version, with optional terms enclosed in parentheses instead, and a statement that at least one keyword is mandatory.

*(AANY/AALL) keywords (NNOT keywords) (TTITLE/NNAME) (CCHAN ## (##))
*
What do the folks in Peoria think about that?

/steve


----------



## bonscott87

Peoria likes it.


----------



## Steve

bonscott87 said:


> Peoria likes it.


Thx! Change made. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

I'll (belatedly) add my agreement. Even as I was typing my last, long-winded post, I was aware of the irony that my _"(Extended) Backus-Naur Form or (E)BNF"_ is pretty standard English. That's 'cuz people hardly ever use brackets in standard English prose (except for in-line edits to a quotation) and never use braces.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> 'cuz people ... never use braces.


Except to sometimes hold their pants up.  /steve


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> *(AANY/AALL) keywords (NNOT keywords) (TTITLE/NNAME) (CCHAN ## (##))
> *
> What do the folks in Peoria think about that?
> 
> /steve


Looks good, Steve. Easy to follow and gets the point across ...


----------



## carrot

I see some references to CCHAN 4-1 above implying that the CCHAN filter can distinguish between OTA and Satellite. My own attempts to use this fails and it looks like the “-1” is ignored. 

So far all I get is simultaneous duplicate recordings making the command worse than useless. I have the guide set to not display HD duplicates though that is a very different meaning from OTA and Satellite.

Has anyone actually (as opposed to theoretically) got the auto search and record to distinguish between Satellite and OTA with the same number?

Or has anyone any details on the exact syntax useage of X for CCHAN N-X ?


----------



## rayzor1211

carrot said:


> I see some references to CCHAN 4-1 above implying that the CCHAN filter can distinguish between OTA and Satellite. My own attempts to use this fails and it looks like the "-1" is ignored.
> 
> So far all I get is simultaneous duplicate recordings making the command worse than useless. I have the guide set to not display HD duplicates though that is a very different meaning from OTA and Satellite.
> 
> Has anyone actually (as opposed to theoretically) got the auto search and record to distinguish between Satellite and OTA with the same number?
> 
> Or has anyone any details on the exact syntax useage of X for CCHAN N-X ?


I have not been able to figure out how to make this work. I'm trying to record football on the local HD channels (X-1) due to ST blackout rules. One thing I have noticed is that the station callsigns are different. KCBS (D*) vs. KCBSDT (Local -1). I have tried adding this to the search but cannot make it work. :hair:

Anyone else ?


----------



## Steve

carrot said:


> I see some references to CCHAN 4-1 above implying that the CCHAN filter can distinguish between OTA and Satellite. My own attempts to use this fails and it looks like the "-1" is ignored.
> 
> So far all I get is simultaneous duplicate recordings making the command worse than useless. I have the guide set to not display HD duplicates though that is a very different meaning from OTA and Satellite.
> 
> Has anyone actually (as opposed to theoretically) got the auto search and record to distinguish between Satellite and OTA with the same number?
> 
> Or has anyone any details on the exact syntax useage of X for CCHAN N-X ?


Finally got a chance to test this and, IMHO, you have uncovered a "bug" in the CCHAN logic I was not aware of.

I tried setting up keyword AUTORECORDS for both *csi CCHAN 2* and *csi CCHAN 2-1* and got identical SEARCH results and scheduled recordings for both, with both the "2" and "2-1" episodes scheduled to record when two tuners are available.

I'm running the latest CE, so I'll report this as an "issue" in the appropriate thread. If you are running the current national release, would be great it you could report it in the appropriate "issues" thread as well. TIA.

/steve


----------



## inkahauts

rayzor1211 said:


> I have not been able to figure out how to make this work. I'm trying to record football on the local HD channels (X-1) due to ST blackout rules. One thing I have noticed is that the station callsigns are different. KCBS (D*) vs. KCBSDT (Local -1). I have tried adding this to the search but cannot make it work. :hair:
> 
> Anyone else ?


2-1 and 2 are the same... you won't have any blackout issues on one that you wouldn't have on the other. And sense we are in USC DMA, you should never have any blackout issues on CBS 

The only time you could have blackout issues is on actual ST channels in the 700's... but that should never be a problem either with game search, because if its blacked out there, then it should automatically find it on 2 if the game is being broadcast on 2...


----------



## carrot

Steve said:


> Finally got a chance to test this and, IMHO, you have uncovered a "bug" in the CCHAN logic I was not aware of.
> 
> I tried setting up keyword AUTORECORDS for both *csi CCHAN 2* and *csi CCHAN 2-1* and got identical SEARCH results and scheduled recordings for both, with both the "2" and "2-1" episodes scheduled to record when two tuners are available.
> 
> I'm running the latest CE, so I'll report this as an "issue" in the appropriate thread. If you are running the current national release, would be great it you could report it in the appropriate "issues" thread as well. TIA.
> 
> /steve


I already reported this a couple of CE releases ago. In addition the Guide does not reflect duplicate recording (showing just one - can't remember which) is taking place while and when it really is two so there is more to this issue and it is very confusing to unravel as you stop the recording only to discover there is another one still going on! Seems part of the system thinks only one is being recorded when actually both are?


----------



## Steve

carrot said:


> I already reported this a couple of CE releases ago. In addition the Guide does not reflect duplicate recording (showing just one - can't remember which) is taking place while and when it really is two so there is more to this issue and it is very confusing to unravel as you stop the recording only to discover there is another one still going on! Seems part of the system thinks only one is being recorded when actually both are?


I didn't check the GUIDE "®" status after I set up the AUTORECORD, but I ran the KEYWORD SEARCH again and saw in the results that episodes on both 2 and 2-1 were scheduled to record.

/steve


----------



## rayzor1211

inkahauts said:


> The only time you could have blackout issues is on actual ST channels in the 700's... but that should never be a problem either with game search, because if its blacked out there, then it should automatically find it on 2 if the game is being broadcast on 2...


I don't subscribe to the D* locals. It never seems to find 2-1 during the search.


----------



## Syzygy

rayzor1211 said:


> I don't subscribe to the D* locals. It never seems to find 2-1 during the search.


You wouldn't see any "-1" local channels on a hi-def DVR+ unless you have OTA input, say from either an HR20 or the HR21+AM21 combination.

If you're saying you *do *have OTA input, and there is a local digital channel 2, and you never see "2-1", then something very weird is going on.


----------



## oldfantom

OK, I have read several pages of theory and I am trying to set my auto record for common shows like CSI and Law & Order. So I have tried several different options. I can't get anything to show in my t do list. They just won't show up in my to do. I did get one to work. 

CCHAN 11 TTITLE NEWS - This did record news on channel 11 and 11-1. But after the 6 O'clock news, nothing is in the To Do. It does show several shows match the request, but nothing in my to do. 

Similarly, none of these place any items in my to do.

AALL NEWS CCHAN 11
AALL CSI TTITLE CCHAN 11
CCHAN 11 TTITLE CSI

SCRUBS CCHAN 2 499 did not record scrubs on 249 at 6:30. 

While I like figuring things out. Can someone give me the string that will record the CSI's on my local CBS (11) and the Law and Orders on my local NBC (2)? Will they show up in my to do list?


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> While I like figuring things out. Can someone give me the string that will record the CSI's on my local CBS (11) and the Law and Orders on my local NBC (2)? Will they show up in my to do list?


Try these, and make sure the SEARCH results are correct. It will take a while before they all populate your TODO list.

*csi CCHAN 11
law order CCHAN 2*

You can further refine them with TTITLE to limit the search to the title, but in practice you don't have to.

*csi TTITLE CCHAN 11
AALL law order TTITLE CCHAN 2*

Not sure why your *scrubs *search didn't work. Should have. Did it show up in the initial search results but just not record? Or did it not even show in the search results?

And I'm surprised your *CCHAN 11 TTITLE news* worked! It's my understanding you should have done
*news TTITLE CCHAN 11*. I'm not able to test now, but I'll try it later to see if you've uncovered some new capability! 

/steve


----------



## bonscott87

Also note that it can take up to 24 hours for the ToDo list to populate beyond the first couple days. This is common with any new series link which an autorecord is just another variety of.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> And I'm surprised your *CCHAN 11 TTITLE news* worked! It's my understanding you should have done
> *news TTITLE CCHAN 11*. I'm not able to test now, but I'll try it later to see if you've uncovered some new capability!


Well I tried *CCHAN 2 TTITLE news* and I was surprised to see it worked! The search found all the CBS (2) shows in my GUIDE data with the word "news" in the title.

The search syntax guidelines provided in the software release notes specify that TTITLE should be _after _the keywords, and I never thought to try it in another location in the query. Now I'm going to have to go back to the drawing board to see if this gives me any new SEARCH capabilities. 

Thanks for showing me another way to skin a cat!

/steve


----------



## oldfantom

It did record the CSI New York from last night, but never sad it was going to. The To Do list still does not show any upcoming results. But I will be patient I suppose. I don't actually watch Miami, so if it misses, such is life.


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> It did record the CSI New York from last night, but never sad it was going to. The To Do list still does not show any upcoming results. But I will be patient I suppose. I don't actually watch Miami, so if it misses, such is life.


The first two episodes of CSI:Miami have been so poorly written and acted, IMO, that I may just modify my standing AUTORECORD:

*csi NNOT Miami CCHAN 2*

Glad you got CSI:NY. When you run the SEARCH that leads to the AUTORECORD screen, as long as you see the episodes you want listed in the results, don't worry if they're not in the TODO list immediately. They'll get there. That said, the fact they don't get there right away is an issue that we've been complaining about for months. Forces you to look at your TODO list every day to make sure the shows you want aren't going to be bumped by conflicts.

/steve


----------



## tas3986

I have the following keyword search item entered into my HR21-100/ver 0x255 prioritizer more than 2 weeks ago:

AALL NOTRE DAME LIVE EVENTS with the category SPORTS & Football. 

Today this finds 5 items (correctly): among them, Notre Dame @ North Carolina. 

The search is set to autorecord with the following options:
Episode Type: Both
Keep at Most : 5 Programs
Keep Until: Disk is Full
Start: On-time
Stop:On-Time 

Problem: None of the shows are selected to be recorded. 

The Search has no problems in finding the correct games. The problem is that it will not record them, even though AUTORECORD was activated  . 
In Prioritizer the Notre Dame item says Nothing Selected, yet when you select that Item it shows 5 items that could have been, and should have been recorded.

There are no other programs in the to-do list during the game time frame. There is no indication in the to-do list of anything regarding this game. Nothing exists in the history file either. 

It appears that autorecord is not selecting something to be recorded. 

Same happens for a similar ILLINOIS and WISCONSIN setup. Lots of items in the list, but nothing highlighted to record. 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Steve

tas3986 said:


> I have the following keyword search item entered into my HR21-100/ver 0x255 prioritizer more than 2 weeks ago:
> 
> AALL NOTRE DAME LIVE EVENTS with the category SPORTS & Football.
> 
> Today this finds 5 items (correctly): among them, Notre Dame @ North Carolina.
> 
> The search is set to autorecord with the following options:
> Episode Type: Both
> Keep at Most : 5 Programs
> Keep Until: Disk is Full
> Start: On-time
> Stop:On-Time
> 
> Problem: None of the shows are selected to be recorded.
> 
> The Search has no problems in finding the correct games. The problem is that it will not record them, even though AUTORECORD was activated  .
> In Prioritizer the Notre Dame item says Nothing Selected, yet when you select that Item it shows 5 items that could have been, and should have been recorded.
> 
> There are no other programs in the to-do list during the game time frame. There is no indication in the to-do list of anything regarding this game. Nothing exists in the history file either.
> 
> It appears that autorecord is not selecting something to be recorded.
> 
> Same happens for a similar ILLINOIS and WISCONSIN setup. Lots of items in the list, but nothing highlighted to record.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Not sure you're doing anything wrong. I tried your search *AALL notre dame live events* and found only one match, a Woman's Soccer game on 10/19. (I purposely left off *Sports, Football* to get more results.) I selected AUTORECORD, but it did not immediately populate the TODO list, which is normal bad behavior by the HR2x that we've been complaining about for ages. That said, I have no doubt that as the week goes on, that showing will make it into the TODO list prior to 10/19.

Then I tried a more streamlined version of your search:* notre dame & Show Type, Events*. "notre dame" when not prefaced by AANY or AALL will only match shows containing the literal phrase "notre dame", and not a show that may contain the words in a different order. I could have also used "events" as a keyword, and since "notre" is such a rare word, *AALL notre events* works just as well in this case

Either of those two searches produces the same 6 results. 2 games today... Women's College Volleyball at noon on 614. Notre Dame @ North Carolina at 11:30PM on 640. Neither was immediately flagged to RECORD. Next Sunday's Women College Soccer game was, in this case! Go figure. Three subsequent showings of Women's Soccer were unchecked, probably because they are repeat episodes.

In my case, none of these will record, because I don't subscribe to 613, 614 or 640. Another one of our long-standing complaints. We'd like to only see channels we receive show up in SEARCH results.

So in summary. Don't make your searches too specific, and be patient with the TODO list until DirecTV addresses another one of our Wish List items... the ability to force an immediate update to the TODO list so it populates with all matching shows in the GUIDE data.

/steve


----------



## oldfantom

OK, moving on. I want Law and Order, but I won't all three. So I need first runs on Channel 2 (NBC) and 242 (USA). I have my season pass to only get first runs. So I should do 

LAW ORDER TTITLE HD CCHAN 2 242

Has anyone done this. How many of those extra bad program data Law & Orders do you get off the channels in between?


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> OK, moving on. I want Law and Order, but I won't all three. So I need first runs on Channel 2 (NBC) and 242 (USA). I have my season pass to only get first runs. So I should do
> 
> LAW ORDER TTITLE HD CCHAN 2 242
> 
> Has anyone done this. How many of those extra bad program data Law & Orders do you get off the channels in between?


If Bravo and TNT are outside that channel range (I never can remember the numbers), you shouldn't get any you don't want. BTW, I don't think you need the HD. *law order TTITLE CCHAN 2 242* would probably work as well. I would try that SEARCH and see if it matches channels you don't want.

I don't trust the existing GUIDE "First Run" data... it's not reliable at all, IMO. That said, you could also try this: *law order & Show Type, First-run*, and see what it gets you. No need for channels in this case.

If they implemented the DDATE request we put on the Wish List, you could simply say *law order DDATE 2008*, but that's just a pipe dream right now. 

/steve


----------



## RandCfilm

Steve said:


> but that's just a pipe dream right now.
> /steve


The programmers at DirecTV might want to know what's in that pipe based on some of our wish list requests.


----------



## tas3986

OK, here'e the results from this weekend:
No Notre Dame, Wisconsin nor Illinois programs recorded. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now For Next Week:

AALL Notre Dame Live Events & Sports/Football Now currently Shows no Events.
AALL Wisconsin Live Events & Sports/Football Now Shows 1 10/18 game on 610
AALL Illinois Live Events & Sports/Football Now Shows 2 10/18 games on 610 and 665

The Prioritizer screen shows " ®* NONE SCHEDULED" for all of these.
None of the games show a ® indicating that they are selected for recording.
There is nothing in the TODO list for 10/18.

When Should I expect a ® symbol to start appearing in the games?
Selecting AUTORECORD means that these shows/games should be recorded, correct??
=======================================
For the LAW ORDER TTITLE HD CCHAN 2 242
I suggest two entries, one for cchan 2 and the other for cchan 242.


----------



## Steve

tas3986 said:


> OK, here'e the results from this weekend:
> No Notre Dame, Wisconsin nor Illinois programs recorded.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Now For Next Week:
> 
> AALL Notre Dame Live Events & Sports/Football Now currently Shows no Events.
> AALL Wisconsin Live Events & Sports/Football Now Shows 1 10/18 game on 610
> AALL Illinois Live Events & Sports/Football Now Shows 2 10/18 games on 610 and 655
> 
> The Prioritizer screen shows " ®* NONE SCHEDULED" for all of these.
> None of the games show a ® indicating that they are selected for recording.
> There is nothing in the TODO list for 10/18.
> 
> When Should I expect a ® symbol to start appearing in the games?
> Selecting AUTORECORD means that these shows/games should be recorded, correct??
> =======================================
> For the LAW ORDER TTITLE HD CCHAN 2 242
> I suggest two entries, one for cchan 2 and the other for cchan 242.


First off, do you subscribe to 610 and 655? Or any of the channels that had matches over the week-end that didn't record? I ask because even though they typically get ®'d late, they may not have recorded because those channels are blacked-out for you (they are for me). If that's not the case, I'll think some more on it! /steve


----------



## oldfantom

I tried the LAW ORDER TTITLE CCHAN 2 242 and the guide found a bunch of L&O's on 75 (which should not hit on the first run, but we all know the guide data is suspect) plus the 8x NBC channel I don't get. So I did go with two different recording items. I did save that extra spot by adding AANY CSI NCIS TTITLE NOT MIAMI CCHAN 11. I figure CSI AND NCIS are unique enough that I can combine them in one AANY keyword list. Anyone have a list of any other AANY searches that might be OK? For example, I can't think that AANY MONK PSYCH would be a good idea (but maybe if I add SHOW TYPE SERIES?). 

To TAS3968's question, they may not show up until 10/18. The ToDo list is very slow to populate with auto-records. I am not sure why, but that seems to be the case. It also seems that, after the first one is records, the autorecord is better at populating the todo. That may be a wishful thinking observation. As long as the autorecord returns shows, I think you are in good shape. That said, make sure you are around to babysit the first of the shows.


----------



## tas3986

Steve said:


> First off, do you subscribe to 610 and 655? Or any of the channels that had matches over the week-end that didn't record? I ask because even though they typically get ®'d late, they may not have recorded because those channels are blacked-out for you (they are for me). If that's not the case, I'll think some more on it! /steve


Sorry, It was 665 not 655, and Yes, I do get those channels.

Interestingly, these 3 items are #2,3 and 4 in my prioritizer list. #1 is:
"CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 $ sports/Football "  IT WORKS AS EXPECTED .

Prioritizer for it is showing:
CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 ®* 1 PROGRAM(s)
(Pressing select on this entry yields ...)
Vikings @ Bears [HD] ® Sun 10/19 12:00p 32
Vikings @ Bears [HD] Sun 10/19 12:00p 32-1
and it even is showing in the TODO list on Sunday. 

This is exactly what I expect AUTORECORD to do. (Well, I wish that it would let me select "*-1" local channels over the satellite channels, as I believe that the local channels get a slightly better HD picture. But, this is better than nothing! )

These are the only AUTORECORD entries that I have, why don't the other 3 select something to record ?

Steve, you state: "Please remember, if you're posting about an issue you're having (especially missed recordings!) and haven't also reported it in the appropriate "issues" thread, there's no guarantee DirecTV will be made aware of it." Should I be reporting this somewhere else ?


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> Anyone have a list of any other AANY searches that might be OK? For example, I can't think that AANY MONK PSYCH would be a good idea (but maybe if I add SHOW TYPE SERIES?).


Great out of the box thinking! Very clever idea to save SL spots, IMO.

I'd probably do *AANY monk psych TTITLE CCHAN 242*.

Looking at one of my TODO lists, I'd group them by channels.

*AANY heroes law trauma leno TTITLE CCHAN 4*
*AANY greys ugly private stars fast TTITLE CCHAN 7*
*AANY CSI NCIS minds mentalist wife TTITLE CCHAN 2*
*AANY closer grace raising TTITLE CCHAN 245*
These AUTORECORDS could save up to 17 spots in the PRIORITIZER!

I think you're on to something! Only potential issues with this approach that come to mind are less control over individual show priorities and potentially weird PLAYLIST sorting. /steve


----------



## Steve

tas3986 said:


> Sorry, It was 665 not 655, and Yes, I do get those channels.
> 
> Interestingly, these 3 items are #2,3 and 4 in my prioritizer list. #1 is:
> "CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 $ sports/Football "  IT WORKS AS EXPECTED .
> 
> Prioritizer for it is showing:
> CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 ®* 1 PROGRAM(s)
> (Pressing select on this entry yields ...)
> Vikings @ Bears [HD] ® Sun 10/19 12:00p 32
> Vikings @ Bears [HD] Sun 10/19 12:00p 32-1
> and it even is showing in the TODO list on Sunday.
> 
> This is exactly what I expect AUTORECORD to do. (Well, I wish that it would let me select "*-1" local channels over the satellite channels, as I believe that the local channels get a slightly better HD picture. But, this is better than nothing! )
> 
> These are the only AUTORECORD entries that I have, why don't the other 3 select something to record ?
> 
> Steve, you state: "Please remember, if you're posting about an issue you're having (especially missed recordings!) and haven't also reported it in the appropriate "issues" thread, there's no guarantee DirecTV will be made aware of it." Should I be reporting this somewhere else ?


Yes. If you're running the latest CE, post it in that CE's "issues" thread. Otherwise, if it's the national release, post it in one of the threads found here. You can see the s/w version you're on by pressing and holding the INFO button.

FWIW, I just tried *AALL wisconsin live & Sports, Football* and found that same @Iowa game, and it didn't ® it either. It will probably get ®'d by the end of the week, but in my case it won't record because it's on 610, which I don't get.

You're bumping into the same issue that many of us have been complaining about for ages (especially *Drew2K*). The more of us that complain about it in the "issues" threads, the more likely we'll get DirecTV to address this sooner rather than later.

/steve


----------



## russdog

Can I nest AALL's inside of an AANY?

If that's too weird, here's my real question: Is there any way to have it select among AANY multiple-word name choices?

For example, let's say I want it to record anything involving:
 Bob Dylan (but not other Bob's or other Dylans), and/or 
 Janis Joplin (but not other Janis' or other Joplin's), and/or
 Brian Wilson (but not other Brian's or other Wilson's), and/or
 Van Morrison (but not other Van's or other Morrison's.
Can I do this in one AANY autorecord line (to economize on my 50 slots)?
Or does it require 4 of my 50 slots (with AANY and AALL providing no benefit)?


----------



## oldfantom

Steve said:


> Great out of the box thinking! Very clever idea to save SL spots, IMO.
> 
> I'd probably do *AANY monk psych TTITLE CCHAN 242*.
> 
> Looking at one of my TODO lists, I'd group them by channels.
> 
> *AANY heroes life order medium TTITLE CCHAN 4*
> *AANY greys brothers betty private dancing legal TTITLE CCHAN 7*
> *AANY CSI without criminal mentalist eleventh TTITLE CCHAN 2*
> *AANY closer grace raising TTITLE CCHAN 245*
> That would save 14 spots in the PRIORITIZER!
> 
> I think you're on to something! Only potential issues with this approach that come to mind are less control over individual show priorities and potentially weird PLAYLIST sorting. /steve


The downside is that "AANY Monk Psych..." should pick up Bullet Proof Monk and maybe even something like "The Psychology of...." So you could eat hard drive space like mad.


----------



## oldfantom

russdog said:


> Is there any way to have it select among AANY multiple-word name choices.
> 
> For example, let's say I want it to record anything involving:
> Bob Dylan (but not other Bob's or other Dylans), and/or
> Janis Joplin (but not other Janis' or other Joplin's), and/or
> Brian Wilson (but not other Brian's or other Wilson's), and/or
> Van Morrison (but not other Van's or other Morrison's.
> Can I do this in one AANY autorecord line (to economize on my 50 slots)?
> Or does it require 4 of my 50 slots (with AANY being of no benefit)?


I have not read anything like this. I think you only have 50 characters to write your search anyway. This would take a lot of characters to search using T-SQL, I can't imagine how I would do it in this language. (BOB AND DYLAN) OR (JANIS AND JOPLIN).....


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> The downside is that "AANY Monk Psych..." should pick up Bullet Proof Monk and maybe even something like "The Psychology of...." So you could eat hard drive space like mad.


But _Bulletproof Monk_ isn't on CCHAN 242. 

Stemming (psy matches psychology) only works on single SEARCH terms that aren't preceded by AANY or AALL. So a search for *psy *alone would have lots of matches, but a search for *AANY psy* would show no matches (at this time). And a search for *psy* and another *word* would look for the literal phrase "psy word".

Point taken tho. You have to pick your keywords carefully so as not to yield too many results . I think in the cases I listed above, I'm pretty safe, because the odds of those words appearing multiple times in titles on a single channel are pretty slim.

/steve


----------



## tas3986

Steve said:


> FWIW, I just tried *AALL wisconsin live & Sports, Football* and found that same @Iowa game, and it didn't ® it either. It will probably get ®'d by the end of the week, but in my case it won't record because it's on 610, which I don't get./steve


:lol: :lol:  My Wisconsin @ Iowa game is now showing as ® !!! Maybe it takes a few weeks to start working ??

I'll continue to be patient. Steve, thanks for all of your help and support.


----------



## Steve

tas3986 said:


> :lol: :lol:  My Wisconsin @ Iowa game is now showing as ® !!! Maybe it takes a few weeks to start working ??
> 
> I'll continue to be patient. Steve, thanks for all of your help and support.


Great to hear! If you haven't already voted for it, please visit the Wish List and help get this request bumped-up! TIA. /steve

*An "UPDATE NOW" option to immediately populate the TO DO LIST with all matching programs in the GUIDE, after scheduling a SL, AUTORECORD, or re-ordering the PRIORITIZER.*


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> That would save 14 spots in the PRIORITIZER!
> 
> I think you're on to something! Only potential issues with this approach that come to mind are less control over individual show priorities and potentially weird PLAYLIST sorting. /steve


That was indeed a great idea to combine searches like that, but Steve's "catch" is a big one in that when conflicts arise, the Prioritizer will decide what to record or skip based on the search position, not based on a position for each individual show. However, for someone with multiple DVRs who splits recordings across them may not ever run into this problem. For example, someone could record only CBS and NBC on one DVR, and record only FOX and ABC on another DVR. Then multiple recordings via ARSL based on channels really won't cause conflicts ... but how many people split up their recordings this way?


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> Yes. If you're running the latest CE, post it in that CE's "issues" thread. Otherwise, if it's the national release, post it in one of the threads found here. You can see the s/w version you're on by pressing and holding the INFO button.
> 
> FWIW, I just tried *AALL wisconsin live & Sports, Football* and found that same @Iowa game, and it didn't ® it either. It will probably get ®'d by the end of the week, but in my case it won't record because it's on 610, which I don't get.
> 
> You're bumping into the same issue that many of us have been complaining about for ages (especially *Drew2K*). The more of us that complain about it in the "issues" threads, the more likely we'll get DirecTV to address this sooner rather than later.
> 
> /steve


Yeah, definitely a pet peeve of mine. I want the DVR to *instantly* find all matches from a new SL or ARSL and instantly add them ALL to the To Do List, conflicts included. I want to be able to moe a SL or ARSL up or down in the Prioritizer and go to the To Do list and *instantly* see updates based on the new positions: Did it create conflicts? Resolve conflicts? The engine and methodology currently used needs some tweaking, because it be scheduling recordings for search matches for up to two weeks, for however much guide data exists, yet it seems to haphazardly go out maybe only 4 to 7 days, especially on searches that have "daily" hits ...


----------



## Drew2k

oldfantom said:


> The downside is that "AANY Monk Psych..." should pick up Bullet Proof Monk and maybe even something like "The Psychology of...." So you could eat hard drive space like mad.


If you're a Daily To Do'er like I am, that wouldn't be that much of a problem, and I'd wager that folks using advanced searches generally do tend to check out their To Do Lists more often simply because they DO want to see what the search is finding and take the opportunity to cancel any undesired matches BEFORE they are actually made. Consider it pruning ...


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... Looking at one of my TODO lists, I'd group them by channels.
> 
> *AANY heroes life order medium TTITLE CCHAN 4*
> *AANY greys brothers betty private dancing legal TTITLE CCHAN 7*
> *AANY CSI without criminal mentalist eleventh TTITLE CCHAN 2*
> *AANY closer grace raising TTITLE CCHAN 245*
> That would save 14 spots in the PRIORITIZER! /steve


Isn't there a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions? Channel 7's string has 62 characters and channel 2's string has 59.

Still, I'm going to try this approach (testing the 50 character limit if I don't get an answer on it).


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Isn't there a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions? Channel 7's string has 62 characters and channel 2's string has 59.
> 
> Still, I'm going to try this approach (testing the 50 character limit if I don't get an answer on it).


There may be. Haven't put these in yet, but I heard there was a limit too. If so, I can change the CBS search to *AANY csi trace minds mentalist hour TTITLE CCHAN 2*

For the ABC search I can change "betty" to "ugly", "brothers" to "sisters" and "dancing" to "stars", but that's about it, I think. Guess it'll have to be chopped up into two searches. For example purposes, *AANY greys ugly private stars legal TTITLE CCHAN 7* will do.

If we could use wildcards, I'd be able to truncate the words. Unfortunately, it appears stemming only works on single entries, not preceded by AANY or AALL. Not sure if that's a bug or by design.

/steve


----------



## bonscott87

Drew2k said:


> For example, someone could record only CBS and NBC on one DVR, and record only FOX and ABC on another DVR. Then multiple recordings via ARSL based on channels really won't cause conflicts ... but how many people split up their recordings this way?


I do!  I started doing it this season because of a couple triple conflicts. So I do CBS and FOX on one and NBC with OTA backups and cable shows on the other.

I did CBS and FOX on one because there is only one night with a conflict between the 2 and this allows me to record hockey on that DVR as well.


----------



## LI-SVT

Steve said:


> Then I tried a more streamlined version of your search:* notre dame & Show Type, Events*. "notre dame" when not prefaced by AANY or AALL will only match shows containing the literal phrase "notre dame", and not a show that may contain the words in a different order. I could have also used "events" as a keyword, and since "notre" is such a rare word, *AALL notre events* works just as well in this case
> 
> /steve


I have found the above is not true. Last hockey season I was using two autorecords for Islander games. "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" AND "ISLANDERS AT". The "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" would only find Islanders home games, "ISLANDERS AT" only found away games. For comparison the HR10 using "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" finds both home and away games.

It seems the HR20 uses the exact order of the words in a search to produce results. The HR10 will produce matches that are out of order.


----------



## Steve

LI-SVT said:


> I have found the above is not true. Last hockey season I was using two autorecords for Islander games. "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" AND "ISLANDERS AT". The "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" would only find Islanders home games, "ISLANDERS AT" only found away games. For comparison the HR10 using "AT NEW YORK ISLANDERS" finds both home and away games.
> 
> It seems the HR20 uses the exact order of the words in a search to produce results. [...]


Hmm. I think we're in agreement. What am I missing?  /steve


----------



## tsanga

tas3986 said:


> I have the following keyword search item entered into my HR21-100/ver 0x255 prioritizer more than 2 weeks ago:
> 
> AALL NOTRE DAME LIVE EVENTS with the category SPORTS & Football.
> 
> Today this finds 5 items (correctly): among them, Notre Dame @ North Carolina.
> 
> The search is set to autorecord with the following options:
> Episode Type: Both
> Keep at Most : 5 Programs
> Keep Until: Disk is Full
> Start: On-time
> Stop:On-Time
> 
> Problem: None of the shows are selected to be recorded.
> 
> The Search has no problems in finding the correct games. The problem is that it will not record them, even though AUTORECORD was activated  .
> In Prioritizer the Notre Dame item says Nothing Selected, yet when you select that Item it shows 5 items that could have been, and should have been recorded.
> 
> There are no other programs in the to-do list during the game time frame. There is no indication in the to-do list of anything regarding this game. Nothing exists in the history file either.
> 
> It appears that autorecord is not selecting something to be recorded.
> 
> Same happens for a similar ILLINOIS and WISCONSIN setup. Lots of items in the list, but nothing highlighted to record.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


I have a very similar problem, although I'm not even using any advanced search features.

All I have is a search for MINNESOTA WILD, category Sports/Hockey. The search results all pull up fine, but nothing is marked to record even with auto-record turned on (and I have checked to make sure the auto-record entry is prioritized highly).

The only thing I could come up with is the recent Center-Ice free-view might have screwed it up a bit - perhaps shows were tagged to record on channels that were only available temporarily. Does the HR2x re-run its index of things to record periodically?


----------



## Steve

tsanga said:


> Does the HR2x re-run its index of things to record periodically?


Yes, but how frequently, I don't know. It sometimes takes 2-3 days for things in my AUTORECORD to show up, and sometimes they show up instantly. There's no rhyme or reason I've been able to put my finger on, to date.

For this question, I defer to *Drew2k* and *inkahauts*, who may have a better idea of what's actually happening. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... Stemming (psy matches psychology) only works on single SEARCH terms that aren't preceded by AANY or AALL. So a search for *psy *alone would have lots of matches, but a search for *AANY psy* would show no matches (at this time). And a search for *psy* and, say, *spy* would look for the literal phrase "psy spy". /steve


*Warning: *Try to avoid (accidentally) using stemming; it seems to take forever for such a search to complete. I tried searching for NIGHTLY, forgetting that the stupid software would assume I meant NIGHTLY* -- and I had to cancel the search.

BTW, cancelling a search failed for me at least once. It locked up the machine and I had to pull its plug. (I was not running, and had never run, a CE version on this particular HR2x.)


----------



## rajeshh

inkahauts said:


> The only time you could have blackout issues is on actual ST channels in the 700's... but that should never be a problem either with game search, because if its blacked out there, then it should automatically find it on 2 if the game is being broadcast on 2...


Are you saying the game will record on both the ST channel and the local channel 2, and that one will just have the message or are you saying it will "intelligently" pick up the channel to record?


----------



## rajeshh

rajeshh said:


> Are you saying the game will record on both the ST channel and the local channel 2, and that one will just have the message or are you saying it will "intelligently" pick up the channel to record?


Oh, I think I understand what you mean by GAMESEARCH now...


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> Isn't there a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions?





Steve said:


> There may be. Haven't put these in yet, but I heard there was a limit too... If we could use wildcards, I'd be able to truncate the words. Unfortunately, it appears stemming only works on single entries, not preceded by AANY or AALL. Not sure if that's a *bug* or by design. /steve


I hope it's a bug, and they fix it, because stemming-by-stealth (and taking forever) is very user-grouchy behavior.

There *is* a 50-character limit on Boolean search expressions. I tried to enter *AANY Desperate Legal Mars Pushing Sexy TTITLE CCHAN 5* (53 chars) and got a "bong" as I tried to enter the N in CCHAN. I'm using the 0x255 national release.

*AANY Desperate Legal Mars Pushing TTITLE CCHAN 5* found the movie _Desperate Hours_ (Sun 10/19 12:05a). I'm tempted to redo the search with High Def as an added criterion, but I don't trust the guide data to apply the HD designation appropriately in all cases. I could use *AANY Housewives Legal Mars Pushing TTITLE CCHAN 5 *if necessary.

_*Edit: *_ I realized belatedly that I should add *& Show Type, Series* to prevent matches on movies, etc.

Anyway, I moved my new combo SL to the top of the priority list and deleted these items (netting a saving of 3 slots):
• _Boston Legal_
• _Desperate Housewives_
• _Life On Mars_
• _Pushing Daisies_
I'll wait and see if the SD movie _Desperate Hours_ (having no "episodes") gets recorded. More shrinking of my Prioritizer list is coming. Maybe the UI will get more responsive after all the shrinking is done -- or maybe my new, complex *AANY* Autorecords will help to keep it as slow as molasses.


----------



## rajeshh

Steve said:


> And if you further qualify the search as *Show Type, Event*, you should only get the games.
> 
> /steve


I am a bit confused by where i see *&,* used in these expressions around category names...Is there a fixed format to indicate category names?


----------



## Steve

rajeshh said:


> I am a bit confused by where i see *&,* used in these expressions around category names...Is there a fixed format to indicate category names?


Sorry for the confusion. "*&*" is just a shortcut we use to indicate moving to the next search screen, where you can further refine the search by selecting DirecTV's "canned" categories and sub-categories. /steve


----------



## bonscott87

I wanted to post a couple very successful autorecord searches so far for NHL hockey.

Red Wings games - *AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post Pre CCHAN 663 664*

This gets me all Red Wings games live broadcast but not the Pre and Post game shows (which are called "Red Wings Live" thus why I need to exclude them) on FSN Detroit and FSN Plus. Default 1 pad at the end. This has recorded every game so far.

Red Wings Pre-game shows: *AALL Red Wings Live Pre CCHAN 663 664*
This gets the pre-game shows. What's funny is that they don't seem to appear in the ToDo list until the day of. Not sure why.

Save search for all Red Wings games - *AALL Red Wings Live CCHAN 215 664*
This will pull up all games and live programs from NHL Network, Versus and FSN Detroit. No autorecord on this one.


----------



## tas3986

bonscott87 said:


> I wanted to post a couple very successful autorecord searches so far for NHL hockey.


I too, have had great and immediate success with searches that include NNOT and CCHAN. The seem to populate immediately, and and set recording option in a very short time.

( Notre Dame is still showing no events this week. Illinois is showing 3, but only one is set to record ! I'm running out of time again. Can I be that it is detecting the other 2 games as duplicates of ILLINOIS, even though one is Northen Illinois @ .... and the other is (U of) Illinois @ ....... ???? Time will tell !)


----------



## inkahauts

bonscott87 said:


> I wanted to post a couple very successful autorecord searches so far for NHL hockey.
> 
> Red Wings games - *AALL Red Wings Live NNOT Post Pre CCHAN 663 664*
> 
> This gets me all Red Wings games live broadcast but not the Pre and Post game shows (which are called "Red Wings Live" thus why I need to exclude them) on FSN Detroit and FSN Plus. Default 1 pad at the end. This has recorded every game so far.
> 
> Red Wings Pre-game shows: *AALL Red Wings Live Pre CCHAN 663 664*
> This gets the pre-game shows. What's funny is that they don't seem to appear in the ToDo list until the day of. Not sure why.
> 
> Save search for all Red Wings games - *AALL Red Wings Live CCHAN 215 664*
> This will pull up all games and live programs from NHL Network, Versus and FSN Detroit. No autorecord on this one.


To avoid the pre and post game shows, and any other shows that are not an actual game but have the word lakers in them, (like specials, etc) I use the word events as part of my AALL, and that gets rid of the other programs for me...


----------



## Syzygy

I've reduced my SLs from 48 to 30 using an idea suggested by *oldfantom*. I added _Cathouse _and _Football Night In America_. Would've saved more slots but for the fact that I had previously applied two other SL-saving tactics which I had to stop using.

These tactics are noted belatedly in a separate post, 3 posts below: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1841464&postcount=133

The general form of oldfantom's idea is:

*AANY* <a series of unique keywords> *TTITLE CCHAN *n *& Show Type, Series*

My *CBS *keywords:
• Bang Cold CSI Ghost Half NCIS
• Mentalist Minds Numb3rs Trace
• Eleventh Minutes Survivor Unit
My *ABC *keywords:
• Desperate Legal Mars Pushing
My *NBC *keywords:
• Crusoe Law Office Rock Worst
• America Chuck Heroes Life
My *Fox *keywords:
• Bones Break Fringe House Sarah
My *HBOwHD *keywords:
• Blood Cathouse Maher Norton
My *SHOwHD *keywords:
• Californication Dexter NFL

BTW, searching for plain old FIRST TASTE crashed twice in a row. Searching went on for a while, but then the screen filled with the current program, and none of the remote buttons or front-panel buttons would work. Had to do an RBR or pull the plug.

Since this is happening under 0x255, which is about to be superseded, I don't suppose there's any use in submitting a report -- especially because that's hard to do under 0x255.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> BTW, searching for plain old FIRST TASTE crashed twice in a row. Searching went on for a while, but then the screen filled with the current program, and none of the remote buttons or front-panel buttons would work. Had to do an RBR or pull the plug.
> 
> Since this is happening under 0x255, which is about to be superseded, I don't suppose there's any use in submitting a report -- especially because that's hard to do under 0x255.


FYI. Just tried "*first taste*" on an HR20-700 under the current CE. I got "no matches" after about a 1-second wait, so hopefully they already fixed what was wrong. /steve


----------



## LI-SVT

Steve said:


> Hmm. I think we're in agreement. What am I missing?  /steve


OK, I read your statement to mean the opposite. I mistakenly thought you wrote that "at islanders" and "islanders at" would find the same results.

BTW with the new CCHAN filter addition I cut my search down to a single entry and it works great!. I can now use "ISLANDERS CCHAN 634 639", SHOW TYPE, EVENTS. This only records games and allows recording of the overnight replays in the event of a conflict.


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> I've reduced my SLs from 48 to 30 using an idea suggested by *oldfantom*... The general form of oldfantom's idea is:
> 
> *AANY* <a series of unique keywords> *TTITLE CCHAN *n *& Show Type, Series*


The quoted post is 3 posts above. Here's why I saved only 18 SLs rather than 30:

I added 5 SLs: _My Own Worst Enemy, __Letterman, __Cathouse, Norton _and _Football Night In America_. And I would've saved 7 more slots but for the fact that I had previously applied other SL-saving tactics which I had to stop using:

1. Three CSI series were being recorded with one CSI TTITLE.

2. Five shows were being recorded by extending the preceding shows each by one hour:
_• The Big Bang Theory + Two And A Half Men_
_• Cold Case + The Unit_
_• House + Fringe_
_• NCIS + The Mentalist_
_• Terminator: The Sarah Connor Chronicles + Prison Break_

Piggybacking like that turned out to be not such a good idea for three reasons:
• Sometimes a show (like _Cold Case_) ends one minute past the hour.
• The Guide gives no indication that the extra show will be recorded.
• The Playlist offers no clue about the existence of an extra hour.


----------



## MercurialIN

As suggested to me, I am posting an issue here that I've been battling for a long time, in hopes it might be resolved. This was also posted in the issues thread:

I have a keyword auto record set up for the Colts, I don't pick Sports and Football for the category and sub category because to do so, gets me all the local sports talk shows on the Colts, which I don't want.

So I set up Colts NNOT High Def>Show Types>Live, because as I mentioned before, this is a DVR that's hooked up to an SDTV.

For the upcoming Colts vs Packers game it finally added an auto record this afternoon, for the SUNDAY TICKET game, I don't have Sunday Ticket, until this latest software the same keyword search wasn't even bringing up the ST games, now it is again.

While it continues to list the SD version scheduled on my local CBS affiliate for tomorrow, it ignores it as far as adding it to the TDL. By listing the game I mean the search shows the game available on my local CBS station in SD.

It just won't add it. It did however add the Colts vs Titan's game that's upcoming but on a local MPeg 4 OTA station. Again I set it up for SD auto records. HD recordings take up way too much disk space and with an SDTV they are unnecessary. An hour long HD show is fine but a football game (which I normally add an hour to an hour and a half to anyway) can run the disk space to 6% or lower since my DVR normally only averages about 17% disk space available.

I am wondering if this is happening because it is an HD DVR, yet last year it scheduled some football games in SD for me, via auto record.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> As suggested to me, I am posting an issue here that I've been battling for a long time, in hopes it might be resolved. This was also posted in the issues thread:
> 
> I have a keyword auto record set up for the Colts, I don't pick Sports and Football for the category and sub category because to do so, gets me all the local sports talk shows on the Colts, which I don't want.
> 
> So I set up Colts NNOT High Def>Show Types>Live, because as I mentioned before, this is a DVR that's hooked up to an SDTV.
> 
> For the upcoming Colts vs Packers game it finally added an auto record this afternoon, for the SUNDAY TICKET game, I don't have Sunday Ticket, until this latest software the same keyword search wasn't even bringing up the ST games, now it is again.
> 
> While it continues to list the SD version scheduled on my local CBS affiliate for tomorrow, it ignores it as far as adding it to the TDL. By listing the game I mean the search shows the game available on my local CBS station in SD.
> 
> It just won't add it. It did however add the Colts vs Titan's game that's upcoming but on a local MPeg 4 OTA station. Again I set it up for SD auto records. HD recordings take up way too much disk space and with an SDTV they are unnecessary. An hour long HD show is fine but a football game (which I normally add an hour to an hour and a half to anyway) can run the disk space to 6% or lower since my DVR normally only averages about 17% disk space available.
> 
> I am wondering if this is happening because it is an HD DVR, yet last year it scheduled some football games in SD for me, via auto record.


You might try *colts NNOT HD & Show Type, Live* and let it schedule the game on 713. When it comes time to actually record, since that's a channel you don't get, see if the GAMESEARCH function kicks-in and finds the SD local for you. If not, then you may have an issue. I say "may" because I don't know if GAMESEARCH is "smart enough to look for HD vs. SD. Only one way to find out.  /steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> You might try *colts NNOT HD & Show Type, Live* and let it schedule the game on 713. When it comes time to actually record, since that's a channel you don't get, see if the GAMESEARCH function kicks-in and finds the SD local for you. If not, then you may have an issue. I say "may" because I don't know if GAMESEARCH is "smart enough to look for HD vs. SD. Only one way to find out.  /steve


Thanks for the idea. I may try that if I am available when the game starts, in case gamesearch wouldn't work. I don't want to risk missing the game. Although with the way the Colts have been playing most games, it might be better if I did miss it.

Anyway thank you again for your help.


----------



## bonscott87

If the Colts are always on your local then limit the autorecord to just your locals and ignore the 700s.

So 

colts NNOT HD CCHAN 2 50 

would only look at your locals. If it's always on the same one station, say channel 3, then just put CCHAN 3


----------



## MercurialIN

bonscott87 said:


> If the Colts are always on your local then limit the autorecord to just your locals and ignore the 700s.
> 
> So
> 
> colts NNOT HD CCHAN 2 50
> 
> would only look at your locals. If it's always on the same one station, say channel 3, then just put CCHAN 3


The Colts games are usually on local channel 8 CBS, or on local 23 or rarely if ever, Fox 59.

The way the Colts are playing, scheduling to record their games may be a moot point soon. 

Thank you for the suggestion though, I tried every possible search I could think of last night, none of them showed the game scheduled for today on CBS so that makes me think, since the game was clearly listed in the program guide that it was a guide error. It was causing the HR20 to not even find the game. So I just set up a one time record through the program guide for today's loss.

For the Colt's loss to the Titan's a week from Monday, that game is on the TDL already but again the DVR scheduled the HD version, a local OTA channel, channel no. 23-1 instead of just the SD channel 23. Even though I specified nnot high def.

I'll keep trying. Again, thank you.


----------



## Steve

From another thread, FYI:



kog said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> AANY heroes life order medium TTITLE CCHAN 4
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I just tried this search and I got no results returned. I changed the CCHAN to 11 which is my local NBC affliliate. I have a HR20-100 running the current software. I am not part of the CE program.


I believe I discovered what's causing the problem. I tried *AANY heroes life law TTITLE CCHAN 4*, and got matches for _Heroes _and _L&O:SVU_, but not _Life_ on the 25th.

*AANY life TTITLE* only shows results out to the 23d. I think the HR reaches a limit of how many matches on the word "life" it can display in the results (500 by my estimate). Apparently, DirecTV is filtering by the word first and channel second, so there are no instances of _Life _in an NBC title within the first 500 matches.

Good news is that it should record... it just won't get scheduled until it's closer to the date and the AUTORECORD SEARCH can "find" it in the first 500 results.

Reporting this as an "issue" as well.

/steve


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> For the Colt's loss to the Titan's a week from Monday, that game is on the TDL already but again the DVR scheduled the HD version, a local OTA channel, channel no. 23-1 instead of just the SD channel 23. Even though I specified nnot high def.


Sorry it didn't work for you Melody. If you haven't already, you may want to follow up your "Issues" post with what actually happened yesterday.

RE: the Titan's game, I actually believe the Colts can win that game and bring the Titans down to earth. As you can imagine, I'm a Manning fan.  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... *AANY life TTITLE* only shows results out to the 23d. I think the HR reaches a limit of how many matches on the word "life" it can display in the results (500 by my estimate). Apparently, DirecTV is filtering by the word first and channel second, so there are *no instances of Life in an NBC title within the first 500 matches*...


I'm trying to understand...

I'm assuming *& Show Type, Series *is appended to the search...

Do you mean that there (apparently) are no instances of *Life in an NBC (series) title* within the first 500 matches on the word *Life* (including VOD titles and channels I can't get)?

What makes you think it's 500 rather than 100 or 1000 or... ?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> What makes you think it's 500 rather than 100 or 1000 or... ?


I did a rough count of the results of *life TTITLE*.


> I'm assuming *& Show Type, Series *is appended to the search...


 Never assume.  I don't use that, because it relies on the data to be properly tagged. My testing shows that just a word from the title and the channel is usually sufficient to avoid any bad matches.


> Do you mean that there (apparently) are no instances of *Life in an NBC (series) title* within the first 500 matches on the word *Life* (including VOD titles and channels I can't get)?


That was the case, at least on Sunday night and Monday AM. /steve


----------



## Steve

As of 9AM this morning:

*chuck TTITLE CCHAN 4* matched 1 show.

*heroes TTITLE CCHAN 4* matched 1 show.

*AANY heroes chuck TTITLE CCHAN 4* matches 2 shows.

*AANY chuck heroes america life TTITLE CCHAN 4* matched "0" shows.

Looks like the 500 result limit is the sum of all results from all keywords combined. So if there are 500 instances of *life *and *america *in titles before a _Chuck_ or _Heroes_ is found, they won't show in the results.

I'm guessing they will eventually be scheduled, but not until they can be found within the first 500 hits from all keywords.

/steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Sorry it didn't work for you Melody. If you haven't already, you may want to follow up your "Issues" post with what actually happened yesterday.
> 
> RE: the Titan's game, I actually believe the Colts can win that game and bring the Titans down to earth. As you can imagine, I'm a Manning fan.  /steve


I do appreciate your help. This has been a vexing issue for me for a couple of years now, not being able to auto record the Colts games.

PS. It probably didn't sound like it but I'm still a loyal Colts fan, my previous post was a bit tongue in cheek, I'm just really, really frustrated with the Colts right now. In all honesty though, with the way they are playing, I'd be beyond shocked if they could beat the undefeated Titan's. I'm a Manning fan too, as well as a Bob Sanders, Dallas Clark and Jeff Saturday fan. 

Back to topic, I will continue trying to create a workable keyword auto record for the Colts, if I am successful I'll report back on the thread.


----------



## Syzygy

MercurialIN said:


> ... I'm a Manning fan too, as well as a Bob Sanders, Dallas Clark and Jeff Saturday fan.


Great players all (even though I'm now a Vikings fan who bleeds purple). But, having been born and bred in Baltimore, it's always been hard for me to watch the Colts ever since the elder Irsay packed up the Baltimore Colts' stuff in a Mayflower moving van and stole away in the middle of the night.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> I will continue trying to create a workable keyword auto record for the Colts, if I am successful I'll report back on the thread.


I was fooling around trying to construct an SD-only GIANTS AUTORECORD. I noticed that if I said *NNOT hd*, I'd still get an occasional "HD" show in the results, so I tried both *NNOT hdtv* and *NNOT high* (as part of "High-Def"), and both worked. There were no "HD's" in the results.

So why not try *colts NNOT hdtv CCHAN 2 100 & Show Type, Events* and see what matches you get for next week? Play with the channel range as appropriate.

/steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> I was fooling around trying to construct an SD-only GIANTS AUTORECORD. I noticed that if I said *NNOT hd*, I'd still get an occasional "HD" show in the results, so I tried both *NNOT hdtv* and *NNOT high* (as part of "High-Def"), and both worked. There were no "HD's" in the results.
> 
> So why not try *colts NNOT hdtv CCHAN 2 100 & Show Type, Events* and see what matches you get for next week? Play with the channel range as appropriate.
> 
> /steve


I have tried the auto record alternating between using nnot "high def" or nnot "hdtv" both netted the same results. I either get HD returns or the game on local OTA channels like say, 23-1 which still runs up way too much space on the hard drive.

I am looking to get the games stictly on an SD channel, the game will be listed on the SD channel in the guide but gets repeatedly ignored as far as the game actually being scheduled on the TDL.

I either didn't realize or had forgotten you could set for a range of channels, not really sure exactly how to do that. The games here are generally on 8, 13, 59 or even a primetime ESPN 206 game or the occasional primetime NFL Network game.

I have had better luck going with "Show Types>Live" rather then Events, events seems to give me other Colts oriented shows such as NFL Reply or games on the NFLHD network or ESPNHD. Using "Live" seems to narrow it down to games on my local affiliates in SD the DVR just won't acknowledge them as far as recording them. Anyway thank you again very much for the ideas. I will keep trying.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> I have tried the auto record alternating between using nnot "high def" or nnot "hdtv" both netted the same results. I either get HD returns or the game on local OTA channels like say, 23-1 which still runs up way too much space on the hard drive.


Ahhh. More information!  I didn't realize OTA was involved. It seems from another test I ran that when an OTA channel is available in SEARCH results, the HR "assumes" that's what you want, probably since it's the highest quality recording you can make on an HR2x.

I'm not sure if the decision to always choose OTA is a "bug" or a "feature". I suspect the latter. If so, then what's needed is a way to specify an SD channel in the search. NNOT HDTV should do that. Since it doesn't, you might want to again report it as a bug by replying to my HDTV post in the current issues thread. I ran that test on an HR that wasn't connected to an OTA antenna.

As far as channel ranges go, CCHAN 2 100 will only match channels between 2 and 100, so in your case, you probably want to specify CCHAN 8 59, or better still make one AUTORECORD for each channel, since you can't say CCHAN 8 13 59. The search parser won't understand it the way you meant it. They still have some work to do on that front. 

/steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Ahhh. More information!  I didn't realize OTA was involved. It seems from another test I ran that when an OTA channel is available in SEARCH results, the HR "assumes" that's what you want, probably since it's the highest quality recording you can make on an HR2x.
> 
> I'm not sure if the decision to always choose OTA is a "bug" or a "feature". I suspect the latter. If so, then what's needed is a way to specify an SD channel in the search. NNOT HDTV should do that. Since it doesn't, you might want to again report it as a bug by replying to my HDTV post in the current issues thread. I ran that test on an HR that wasn't connected to an OTA antenna.
> 
> As far as channel ranges go, CCHAN 2 100 will only match channels between 2 and 100, so in your case, you probably want to specify CCHAN 8 59, or better still make one AUTORECORD for each channel, since you can't say CCHAN 8 13 59. The search parser won't understand it the way you meant it. They still have some work to do on that front.
> 
> /steve


Last night I tried the following search: Colts nnot hdtv cchan 8 212 Show Types, Live, finally it netted me at least some of the results I am hoping for.

It still scheduled the Colts vs Titan's game on the OTA channel 23-1 which eats up too much hard drive space, but for the upcoming Colts vs Patriots game it DID actually schedule it for the local NBC affiliate on the SD channel, which is what I have wanted right along! I was extremely pleased that it put both recordings on the TDL immediately. Which it had not been doing. Now if I could get it to pick up the Colts vs Titan's game on channel 23 instead of 23-1 it would be perfect.

All in all this is the most progress I've seen in the two years I've had the HR20-700 so I am pleased. Thank you so much for all of your help, if you hadn't mentioned the channel range part of the search I'd have never remembered it was even possible. Thanks again, so much. 

PS. It did take putting in hdtv as opposed to high def to get it to stop listing the game on NFLHD.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> Last night I tried the following search: Colts nnot hdtv cchan 8 212 Show Types, Live, finally it netted me at least some of the results I am hoping for.
> 
> It still scheduled the Colts vs Titan's game on the OTA channel 23-1 which eats up too much hard drive space, but for the upcoming Colts vs Patriots game it DID actually schedule it for the local NBC affiliate on the SD channel, which is what I have wanted right along! I was extremely pleased that it put both recordings on the TDL immediately. Which it had not been doing. Now if I could get it to pick up the Colts vs Titan's game on channel 23 instead of 23-1 it would be perfect.
> 
> All in all this is the most progress I've seen in the two years I've had the HR20-700 so I am pleased. Thank you so much for all of your help, if you hadn't mentioned the channel range part of the search I'd have never remembered it was even possible. Thanks again, so much.
> 
> PS. It did take putting in hdtv as opposed to high def to get it to stop listing the game on NFLHD.


Good to hear. You could "uninstall" your OTA antenna if you're not routinely using it for space reasons. That would remove those channels from the available pool SEARCH could match. I realize that's a pain though, and then you won't have it as back-up for weather issues.

I'm going to test this and if I get the same results, report NNOT HDTV not being respected by OTA channels as an "issue".

RE: HDTV. Yes, that works. I could have sworn that "HD" used to work, tho. I'm always looking for ways to shave characters where I can, because of the 50 limit.  /steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Good to hear. You could "uninstall" your OTA antenna if you're not routinely using it for space reasons. That would remove those channels from the available pool SEARCH could match. I realize that's a pain though, and then you won't have it as back-up for weather issues.
> 
> I'm going to test this and if I get the same results, report NNOT HDTV not being respected by OTA channels as an "issue".
> 
> RE: HDTV. Yes, that works. I could have sworn that "HD" used to work, tho. I'm always looking for ways to shave characters where I can, because of the 50 limit.  /steve


Thank you for the suggestion but I normally leave that particular DVR on the local CBS affiliate's sub channel 8-2 (called LWS) that's a 24/7 local weather channel.

I am a weather "buff" being terrified of thunderstorms I always want to know "where they are". So uninstalling the OTA would definitely not be an option for me. But I do appreciate the suggestion.

I suspect that I will simply "weed out" games it schedules on an OTA channel and just add them from the guide on the SD version. At least it is adding some SD games for me so I think that's something to be happy about at this point. Again, thanks so much!


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> I'm going to test this and if I get the same results, report *NNOT hdtv* not being respected by OTA channels as an "issue".


Well interesting results, here. I enabled "show SD duplicates" and ran some searches.

A SEARCH for *giants & Show Type, Events* matched 12 shows for Sunday, 5 on HD channels, inlcuding 5 WNYW (MPEG-4 HD), 5-1 WNYWDT (OTA HD) and 5 NY5 (SD).

A SEARCH for *giants NNOT hdtv & Show Type, Events* matched the 7 shows that were not tagged "HD", including 5 NY5.

So *NNOT hdtv* worked for me as expected by filtering out all the HD channels, including the OTA channel. Not sure why it's not working for you. As a result, I can't report it as an issue, but you may still want to. Is it possible your GUIDE data for the OTA showing does not include an "HD" tag?

/steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Well interesting results, here. I enabled "show SD duplicates" and ran some searches.
> 
> A SEARCH for *giants & Show Type, Events* matched 12 shows for Sunday, 5 on HD channels, inlcuding 5 WNYW (MPEG-4 HD), 5-1 WNYWDT (OTA HD) and 5 NY5 (SD).
> 
> A SEARCH for *giants NNOT hdtv & Show Type, Events* matched the 7 shows that were not tagged "HD", including 5 NY5.
> 
> So *NNOT hdtv* worked for me as expected by filtering out all the HD channels, including the OTA channel. Not sure why it's not working for you. As a result, I can't report it as an issue, but you may still want to. Is it possible your GUIDE data for the OTA showing does not include an "HD" tag?
> 
> /steve


Not near my DVR at the moment so I can't check on that, but I did notice in your searches you went with "Show Types, Events", whereas I go with Show Types, Live. When I had used events it included some other Colts oriented programs that I wasn't interested in. Can't remember specific programs at this moment. But Show Types, Live filtered those out for me.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> Not near my DVR at the moment so I can't check on that, but I did notice in your searches you went with "Show Types, Events", whereas I go with Show Types, Live. When I had used events it included some other Colts oriented programs that I wasn't interested in. Can't remember specific programs at this moment. But Show Types, Live filtered those out for me.


I tried it again with *Show Type, Live* and got the same results... when I add *NNOT hdtv*, no OTA matches show up. I'd check the OTA GUIDE data. If it isn't flagged as "HD", that would explain your results. If it is, then I'd report it as an "issue".

Just my .02.  /steve


----------



## Anaisa

Is the todo list populating faster with this new release? I did a search for fun trying to produce a smart query, pressed autorecord and went to my todo list. At least some of the results I had in the search were already in the todo list, it use to take ages!

I will do some more research before getting too happy...


----------



## tas3986

For the First time in three weeks, Notre Dame, Illinois and Wisconsin games are not only showing in the Prioritizer lists, but the LIVE EVENT games are scheduled to record.  :hurah: 

It looks to me like 290 has fixed my record problem.

Thanks to all that have helped me with this issue.

It is finally working as I expect.


----------



## Steve

Anaisa said:


> Is the todo list populating faster with this new release?





tas3986 said:


> For the First time in three weeks, Notre Dame, Illinois and Wisconsin games are not only showing in the Prioritizer lists, but the LIVE EVENT games are scheduled to record.  :hurah:
> 
> It looks to me like 290 has fixed my record problem.


Yes. I noticed with some of my own searches that SL's and AUTORECORDSa are populating a bit faster with this release, but still not in all cases, so I wouldn't call it fixed just yet.  That said, it's good to know DirecTV is apparently working on it. I'm hopeful that at some point in the near future, we'll see (or have the option to "force") immediate population of the TODO list with all matches in the current GUIDE data.

/steve


----------



## Jack_Skellington

Ugh I hate this. I'm in Utah trying to have this dang DVR auto record Utah Jazz games. This used to be exceedingly easy on TiVo, since I could edit the friggin channels I receive list. Now it looks like I'm going to have to set FIVE separate auto record searches using the CCHAN filter to make sure this stupid DVR records the Utah Jazz games on the channels I ACTUALLY get. If I keep my current search that is not filtered, it will try to record the following channels that I either don't get or will have the games blacked out:
NBA TV 601
Altitude 681
The NBA League Pass channels

I need it to only record the following channels:
KJZZ 14-1
ESPN 206
TNT 245
FSN Utah 684
FSN Utah HD 684-1

I guess I might be able to get away with setting four searches by combining 684 and 684-1 into one search. Maybe even three searches if I combine 206 and 245 into one search. It's still lame that I have to do it this way rather than being able to edit the channels I receive list or use a favorites list as a search filter. I really can't wait to get TiVo back next year.


----------



## Steve

Jack_Skellington said:


> Ugh I hate this. I'm in Utah trying to have this dang DVR auto record Utah Jazz games. This used to be exceedingly easy on TiVo, since I could edit the friggin channels I receive list. Now it looks like I'm going to have to set FIVE separate auto record searches using the CCHAN filter to make sure this stupid DVR records the Utah Jazz games on the channels I ACTUALLY get. If I keep my current search that is not filtered, it will try to record the following channels that I either don't get or will have the games blacked out:
> NBA TV 601
> Altitude 681
> The NBA League Pass channels


The GAMESEARCH feature is supposed to take care of that for you. If a recording is scheduled on a channel you don't get or that is blacked-out, it should find the same game on a channel you do get. IIRC, it doesn't happen until the time of the recording, however, so you won't see it in the TODO list in advance. (Others may correct me on this point.)

So in theory, if you don't care which channels get recorded, as long as you get the game, a single search for *jazz & Show Type, Events* might be all you need. I'd give that a try first, and if it doesn't work, we can go back to the drawing board.

/steve


----------



## bonscott87

Jack_Skellington said:


> I need it to only record the following channels:
> KJZZ 14-1
> ESPN 206
> TNT 245
> FSN Utah 684
> FSN Utah HD 684-1
> 
> I guess I might be able to get away with setting four searches by combining 684 and 684-1 into one search. Maybe even three searches if I combine 206 and 245 into one search. It's still lame that I have to do it this way rather than being able to edit the channels I receive list or use a favorites list as a search filter. I really can't wait to get TiVo back next year.


Gamesearch should work for you in this case. But you could get away with two autorecord searches for this:

CCHAN 14 245 - This takes care of your local, ESPN and TNT. No other channels in between that might carry the game so you're good to go.

CCHAN 684 - that will take care of FSN Utah and the HD version.

I've got two for my Red Wings. 
CCHAN 215 604 - takes care of NHL Network and Versus
CCHAN 663 664 - takes care of FSN Detroit and FSN Plus


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> I tried it again with *Show Type, Live* and got the same results... when I add *NNOT hdtv*, no OTA matches show up. I'd check the OTA GUIDE data. If it isn't flagged as "HD", that would explain your results. If it is, then I'd report it as an "issue".
> 
> Just my .02.  /steve


Thanks, I did check guide data last night, and lo and behold the game scheduled for 23-1 says absolutely nothing about being "high def" or "hdtv" which is probably why it was added to the TDL instead of the game on SD channel 23. You were correct, thanks again.


----------



## xmguy

Hello, I'm new to the Boolean searching system. I'm wanting to make sure my enteries are correct.

FIRST:

I'm wanting to record ALL woodworking shows on tv EXCEPT the national PBS channels I don't get and block VOD. 

I entered:

"AALL WOODWORKING NNOT VOD #384

For the may Stargate shows I watch I entered:

AANY STARGATE TTITLE NNOT #380-381 VOD MOVIE

I blocked the CBS nationals and VOD and Movies

Is this all correct?

THANKS!


----------



## Jack_Skellington

bonscott87 said:


> Gamesearch should work for you in this case. But you could get away with two autorecord searches for this:
> 
> CCHAN 14 245 - This takes care of your local, ESPN and TNT. No other channels in between that might carry the game so you're good to go.
> 
> CCHAN 684 - that will take care of FSN Utah and the HD version.
> 
> I've got two for my Red Wings.
> CCHAN 215 604 - takes care of NHL Network and Versus
> CCHAN 663 664 - takes care of FSN Detroit and FSN Plus


Here's the problem I've run into during pre-season. I have KJZZ 14 from DirecTV, and KJZZDT 14-1 from OTA. The DirecTV feed is not HD, so I don't want that feed recorded. During pre-season the DVR has recorded the pre and post game shows from both 14 and 14-1, but has not even bothered to attempt to record the actual game. I can't figure that one out. Luckily only 16 of 82 games will be broadcast on KJZZ this year. 60 games will be on FSN Utah, and the remaining 6 games exclusively on TNT. Recording ESPN isn't too vital, though sometimes I like watching on ESPN. Usually it's not blacked out for me on ESPN, so hopefully that continues. I don't trust this gamesearch business. It doesn't seem to have worked too well for recording 49ers games this season, though the DVR may actually be doing me a favor not recording those.


----------



## Steve

xmguy said:


> Hello, I'm new to the Boolean searching system. I'm wanting to make sure my enteries are correct.
> 
> FIRST:
> 
> I'm wanting to record ALL woodworking shows on tv EXCEPT the national PBS channels I don't get and block VOD.
> 
> I entered:
> 
> "AALL WOODWORKING NNOT VOD #384
> 
> For the may Stargate shows I watch I entered:
> 
> AANY STARGATE TTITLE NNOT #380-381 VOD MOVIE
> 
> I blocked the CBS nationals and VOD and Movies
> 
> Is this all correct?
> 
> THANKS!


Both the channel parts of those SEARCHES need a bit of work before they'll work as expected.  Also, it is not necessary to use AANY and AALL with a single keyword in the first part of the SEARCH statement. You only need them when you have multiple keywords and either all must be in the matched show, or any single one of them. That said, the searches will still work, but why go through the extra typing if you don't have to? 

For the first SEARCH, try *woodworking NNOT VOD*. See if that matches the expected shows. The HR shouldn't ultimately schedule a recording on a channel you don't subscribe to, even if it matches it.

For the second search, try *stargate TTITLE NNOT vod movie* and see what matches you get with that. I'm not in front of an HR right now, and I'm not sure if it's *movie *or *movies*, so you may have to try both. If the show is on a national channel, it will also be on your local channel, and that should be the one the HR chooses to record.

Unfortunately, AUTORECORDS are slow to populate the TODO list, so it may be a day or two before you see what actually gets scheduled, if the initial matches look right, you should be OK.

Check back in if you get unexpected results! 

/steve


----------



## Steve

Jack_Skellington said:


> Here's the problem I've run into during pre-season. I have KJZZ 14 from DirecTV, and KJZZDT 14-1 from OTA. The DirecTV feed is not HD, so I don't want that feed recorded. During pre-season the DVR has recorded the pre and post game shows from both 14 and 14-1, but has not even bothered to attempt to record the actual game.


What search string were you using?

When I get AUTORECORD matches on 5 and 5-1, e.g., my HR always schedules 5-1. And if I "hide SD duplicates" in system prefs, it will only record the HD channel, if there is a choice.

Given that experience, if you have "SD dupes hidden" and OTA, I'm not sure why *jazz & Show Types, Events* isn't all you need to get just the games in HD. You could further insure only HD if you said *AALL jazz HDTV & Show Types, Events*, but then you run the risk of missing the 14 and 14-1 games if the 14-1 data isn't tagged properly as HD, the problem *MercurialIN *had above with her Colts games.

Under no circumstances should it be autorecording games on channels that aren't part of your subscription package. If it does, that's an "issue" that needs to be reported loudly. And if you do get a channel and the game is blacked-out, GAMESEARCH is supposed to handle that. What I don't know is if GAMESEARCH favors HD over SD if there's a choice. My guess is it would favor HD, just like it favors OTA over MPEG-4 for my locals.

/steve


----------



## inkahauts

Jack_Skellington said:


> Here's the problem I've run into during pre-season. I have KJZZ 14 from DirecTV, and KJZZDT 14-1 from OTA. The DirecTV feed is not HD, so I don't want that feed recorded. During pre-season the DVR has recorded the pre and post game shows from both 14 and 14-1, but has not even bothered to attempt to record the actual game. I can't figure that one out. Luckily only 16 of 82 games will be broadcast on KJZZ this year. 60 games will be on FSN Utah, and the remaining 6 games exclusively on TNT. Recording ESPN isn't too vital, though sometimes I like watching on ESPN. Usually it's not blacked out for me on ESPN, so hopefully that continues. I don't trust this gamesearch business. It doesn't seem to have worked too well for recording 49ers games this season, though the DVR may actually be doing me a favor not recording those.





Steve said:


> What search string were you using?
> 
> When I get AUTORECORD matches on 5 and 5-1, e.g., my HR always schedules 5-1. And if I "hide SD duplicates" in system prefs, it will only record the HD channel, if there is a choice.
> 
> Given that experience, if you have "SD dupes hidden" and OTA, I'm not sure why *jazz & Show Types, Events* isn't all you need to get just the games in HD. You could further insure only HD if you said *AALL jazz HDTV & Show Types, Events*, but then you run the risk of missing the 14 and 14-1 games if the 14-1 data isn't tagged properly as HD, the problem *MercurialIN *had above with her Colts games.
> 
> Under no circumstances should it be autorecording games on channels that aren't part of your subscription package. If it does, that's an "issue" that needs to be reported loudly. And if you do get a channel and the game is blacked-out, GAMESEARCH is supposed to handle that. What I don't know is if GAMESEARCH favors HD over SD if there's a choice. My guess is it would favor HD, just like it favors OTA over MPEG-4 for my locals.
> 
> /steve


Not sure about this one... Have youy tried CCHAN 14-1? Are the games on 14-1 labeled HD? Out of curiosity, when your in the guide, what are the call signs of 14 and 14-1? For example, in LA CBS has the follwing call signs... sd Sat feed... LA2 The HD sat feed is listed as KCBS and the OTA HD feed is KCBSDT.... I wonder if the different call signs have anything to do with what the unit recognizes as the same channels or not.... ANd if so, how does one adjust for it? I will ponder...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Not sure about this one... Have youy tried CCHAN 14-1? Are the games on 14-1 labeled HD? Out of curiosity, when your in the guide, what are the call signs of 14 and 14-1? For example, in LA CBS has the follwing call signs... sd Sat feed... LA2 The HD sat feed is listed as KCBS and the OTA HD feed is KCBSDT.... I wonder if the different call signs have anything to do with what the unit recognizes as the same channels or not.... ANd if so, how does one adjust for it? I will ponder...


In NY, F0X 5 SD is NY5, Fox 5 MPEG-4 is WNYW and Fox 5-1 OTA is WNYWDT. With "SD dupes off", and matches for 5 and 5-1, my HR21-700 schedules 5-1. /steve


----------



## Jack_Skellington

inkahauts said:


> Not sure about this one... Have youy tried CCHAN 14-1? Are the games on 14-1 labeled HD? Out of curiosity, when your in the guide, what are the call signs of 14 and 14-1? For example, in LA CBS has the follwing call signs... sd Sat feed... LA2 The HD sat feed is listed as KCBS and the OTA HD feed is KCBSDT.... I wonder if the different call signs have anything to do with what the unit recognizes as the same channels or not.... ANd if so, how does one adjust for it? I will ponder...


The search I tried originally was just a keyword search for Jazz filtered by category for Sports/Basketball. One of the problems with this that I'm not sure I touched on, is that it was recording games off NBA TV. I don't subscribe to NBA TV. I just recently decided to try the CCHAN filter to see if it would provide better results. In the guide there are two listings for the channel. The first is 14 SC14 (DirecTV feed with no HD), followed by 14-1 KJZZDT (OTA feed with HD).

So far the only HD programming from KJZZ has been the the Jazz games in the playoffs last year. I have heard that they plan to broadcast all 16 of their regular season games in HD this year. It looks like there is no HD label in the guide for the games. The search I have set for CCHAN 14-1 is only showing that it will record the pre and post game shows on both 14 and 14-1, but not the actual games. Just like happened during pre-season.

This is starting to frustrate me. It was so much easier to accomplish this task on TiVo. I was able to edit my Channels I Receive list, set the AutoRecord WishList, and forget it. So incredibly simple. Now look at all this work and hassle I'm going through to try to set it up. At this point I think I'd be better off forgetting the autorecord search, and manually recording the games this season. Hopefully I'll have the new HD TiVo by next season, and can forget this annoying HR-21.


----------



## Steve

Jack_Skellington said:


> The search I tried originally was just a keyword search for Jazz filtered by category for Sports/Basketball. One of the problems with this that I'm not sure I touched on, is that it was recording games off NBA TV. I don't subscribe to NBA TV. I just recently decided to try the CCHAN filter to see if it would provide better results. In the guide there are two listings for the channel. The first is 14 SC14 (DirecTV feed with no HD), followed by 14-1 KJZZDT (OTA feed with HD).
> 
> So far the only HD programming from KJZZ has been the the Jazz games in the playoffs last year. I have heard that they plan to broadcast all 16 of their regular season games in HD this year. It looks like there is no HD label in the guide for the games. The search I have set for CCHAN 14-1 is only showing that it will record the pre and post game shows on both 14 and 14-1, but not the actual games. Just like happened during pre-season.
> 
> This is starting to frustrate me. It was so much easier to accomplish this task on TiVo. I was able to edit my Channels I Receive list, set the AutoRecord WishList, and forget it. So incredibly simple. Now look at all this work and hassle I'm going through to try to set it up. At this point I think I'd be better off forgetting the autorecord search, and manually recording the games this season. Hopefully I'll have the new HD TiVo by next season, and can forget this annoying HR-21.


If your *jazz & sports, basketball* is picking up the pre- and post-game shows ans isn't picking up the game, then most likely the GUIDE data for the game isn't tagged "basketball". Take a look at the games INFO screen and see what categories they're using. Most games are usually tagged "events", among other things.

If so, I would try running a SEARCH for *jazz & Show Type, Events*. If you like the matches, then select AUTORECORD. /steve


----------



## JACKIEGAGA

I tried searching AALL 24 DAY 4 search results netted nothing when in deed there is


----------



## Steve

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I tried searching AALL 24 DAY 4 search results netted nothing when in deed there is


I'm not at home, but I checked directv.com and the only thing I could find were six episodes of _24 Day 5_ on channel 275, 2 each on the 28th, 29th and 30th. If those should be "Day 4", maybe a GUIDE data issue? /steve


----------



## LI-SVT

I just submitted this issue for v290:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1863087&postcount=193

Has anyone else had this problem? The hockey searches are the only ones I use 
cchan for and they populate the todo list out of priority.


----------



## Steve

LI-SVT said:


> I just submitted this issue for v290:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1863087&postcount=193
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem? The hockey searches are the only ones I use
> cchan for and they populate the todo list out of priority.


Fascinating issue. So if I understand it, what's not happening is that when the Islanders and Devils games are finally "found", the TODO list is not being re-prioritized and previously scheduled lower priority shows are not being bumped. No excuse for that, IMO. A flat out bug. /steve


----------



## LI-SVT

Yes, that's it exactly. Last year I did not have this problem because I manually programmed the games from VS Network and didn't record much from NHL Network. I also did not have an auto record for the Devils. With 4 total DVRs in the house I would like them to be more automated.


----------



## t_h

Steve said:


> Fascinating issue. So if I understand it, what's not happening is that when the Islanders and Devils games are finally "found", the TODO list is not being re-prioritized and previously scheduled lower priority shows are not being bumped. No excuse for that, IMO. A flat out bug. /steve


I reported that problem a while back to explain why some people didnt get the shows they expected to be recorded.

Someone will be along shortly to explain why this is a beneficial feature...

Of course, the good question is what to do when someone has scheduled something and the recording slot is available, and then an autorecord materializes that invalidates that recording. I know the to-do list will show it with a red circle with an 'x' in it, but since autorecords seem to populate not very far out and on an unpredictable schedule. I guess you'd need to check your to-do list every day just to be sure.

Complain about that 'please wait' when you redid your tivo to-do list, but that long look ahead through 12-14 days of recordings to make sure everything was set to record properly and you knew about conflicts maybe wasnt such a bad thing.


----------



## Steve

t_h said:


> IComplain about that 'please wait' when you redid your tivo to-do list, but that long look ahead through 12-14 days of recordings to make sure everything was set to record properly and you knew about conflicts maybe wasnt such a bad thing.


Not a bad thing at all. And with the 6.x DirecTiVo software upgrade, that wait was reduced to 15-30 seconds for my 35+ Seasons Pass list. That was on a box with a slower CPU with less memory, so I don't see this as a "lack of horsepower" issue on the HR2x platform, but rather a database programming algorithm issue.

Having to check the TODO list daily (or in some cases more than once a day) gets tired real fast, IMHO, even assuming folks have the time to do it. While I believe it should be automatic every time a new SL or single record is scheduled, a future recording is deleted, or the PRIORITIZER is re-ordered, we have a request on the Wish List for the option to force an immediate rebuild of the TODO list using all available GUIDE data. For those that like this idea and haven't already voted for it. please do so at the link below. TIA. /steve


----------



## LI-SVT

I did vote for the feature in the survey a while back. I agree 100% with t_h. Before I schedule any one off recordings on the HR20 I go to the prioritizer, check up coming episodes of auto records, and write them down.

This method assures me the time slots are left open for the things I expect the recorder to pick up on its own.


----------



## LI-SVT

I do not subscribe to any of the movie stations. I have Total Choice Plus and HD. I have tried some auto records for movies in the past to keep a stock on hand. What I find is the DVR is constantly recording. I wouldn't mind, but my wife is not much of a DVR gal. She just likes to flip a few channels and find something to watch.

Is there any way to only record movies over night or only once a day?

I did try "cchan 242 249" to limit the selection. That helped but there were still too many recordings.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve

LI-SVT said:


> I do not subscribe to any of the movie stations. I have Total Choice Plus and HD. I have tried some auto records for movies in the past to keep a stock on hand. What I find is the DVR is constantly recording. I wouldn't mind, but my wife is not much of a DVR gal. She just likes to flip a few channels and find something to watch.
> 
> Is there any way to only record movies over night or only once a day?
> 
> I did try "cchan 242 249" to limit the selection. That helped but there were still too many recordings.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.


That's a head scratcher. No way I can think of to limit the "window" for an AUTORECORD. You could further limit the AUTORECORD by movie genre, though you'd probably have to set up one each for "drama", "mystery", etc. Still no guarantee there wouldn't be something recording when your wife wants to watch LIVE TV, however.

Maybe the solution is to add a second receiver for her? Or, assuming you have more than one DVR, when MRV comes along, maybe you can make the main recording unit one she doesn't normally watch LIVE TV on.

Just some random thoughts. /steve


----------



## tas3986

Prioritizer is showing:
CHICAGO NNOT HUDDLE CCHAN 2 51 $ sports/Football (2)	Autorecord
AALL NOTRE DAME LIVE EVENTS & sports/football (0) Autorecord
AALL WISCONSIN FOOTBALL EVENTS LIVE (0) Autorecord
AALL ILLINOIS EVENTS LIVE & sports/football (1) Autorecord
Jon & Kate Plus 8 [HD] & first-run (1) 280 TLCHD

(Pressing select on these entry yields ...)
Chicago:
Lions @ Bears [HD] ® Sun 11/12 12:00p 32
Lions @ Bears [HD] Sun 11/12 12:00p 32-1

Notre Dame:
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 5
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 5-1
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 82
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 382
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 383
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 392
Pittsburg @ Notre Dame [HD] Sat 11/1 1:30 393

Wisconsin:
There are no matching programs at this time.

Illinois:
College Football Sat 11/8 11:00a 50
College Football® Sat 11/8 11:00a 50-1

Jon and Kate Plus 8:
Episodes: 6 First Run / 50 Total
"legos & sa [HD]® Mon 11/3 8:00p 280 TLCHD
"Carpeting the Hos....[HD] Today 6:00p 280 TLCHD
...48 other non-recording entries like the above....

Questions:


[*] Chicago prioritizer shows (2). There are 2 entries in the selection list. 1 set to record.
[*] Jon and Kate prioritizer shows (1). There are 50 entries in the selection list. 1 is set to record.
[*] Illinois prioritizer shows (1). There are 2 entries in the list. 1 is set to record. 
[*] Notre Dame​prioritizer shows (0). There are 2 entries in the list. 0 are set to record.[/INDENT]
What do the (#) numbers mean in the priotizer lines?
Why is Notre Dame not being selected to record? 
If there are 6 First Run Jon ANd Kate dates, why is only 1 recording?


----------



## Steve

tas3986 said:


> What do the (#) numbers mean in the priotizer lines?
> Why is Notre Dame not being selected to record?
> If there are 6 First Run Jon ANd Kate dates, why is only 1 recording?


You've identified a couple of "known" issues with the HR2x scheduler. The numbers in the PRIORITIZER lines are supposed to show how many shows are actually scheduled to RECORD. This broke under 0x0290, and I reported it as an issue during beta. You might want to report this as well in the National Release 0x0290 "issues" thread.

The Notre Dame and Jon and Kates should _eventually _be scheduled. This is a longstanding AUTORECORD issue.It sometimes takes days for AUTORECORDS to properly populate the TODO list. The good news is that 99% of the time, they will populate and record, but sometimes you won't see them scheduled until the day of the recording. If you read back in this thread, you'll see several complaints about this.

I'm hopeful that DirecTV is working on new software that will allow us to immediately see the results of our recording scheduling actions or PRIORITIZER changes in the TODO list, but I have no first-hand knowledge that this is the case.

/steve


----------



## LI-SVT

Steve said:


> That's a head scratcher. No way I can think of to limit the "window" for an AUTORECORD. You could further limit the AUTORECORD by movie genre, though you'd probably have to set up one each for "drama", "mystery", etc. Still no guarantee there wouldn't be something recording when your wife wants to watch LIVE TV, however.
> 
> Maybe the solution is to add a second receiver for her? Or, assuming you have more than one DVR, when MRV comes along, maybe you can make the main recording unit one she doesn't normally watch LIVE TV on.
> 
> Just some random thoughts. /steve


  Listen to me, I am complaining because it works too good 

What I might try is to use cchan and pick a local station that shows a variety of movies, just not all the time. I think some of my locals show a movie at midnight or something like that.


----------



## oldfantom

LI-SVT said:


> Listen to me, I am complaining because it works too good
> 
> What I might try is to use cchan and pick a local station that shows a variety of movies, just not all the time. I think some of my locals show a movie at midnight or something like that.


You might to do a search once a week for specific movie keywords based upon tv listings. Or go with channels that don't show movies during your wife's watching times. Like TBS does not show movies during the late afternoon. Or teach your wife to record and delete what she wants to watch so it does not switch channels on her. If there are channels that show movies every night at midnight, you could manual record, say 242 every weeknight from 12 - 2. Unfortunately no magic bullets.


----------



## MercurialIN

I finally found a search that shows what I have been hoping for, just the SD feed of the upcoming Colts games, it lists all the upcoming games for the Colts in SD, yet the autorecord will not add either game to the TDL. 

I have canceled the autorecord and set it up again still, it lists exactly the games I want it to record, but refuses to put them on the TDL. I am really puzzled. 

BTW the keyword autorecord I set up was "Colts cchan 8 212 nnot high def >show types>events.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> I finally found a search that shows what I have been hoping for, just the SD feed of the upcoming Colts games, it lists all the upcoming games for the Colts in SD, yet the autorecord will not add either game to the TDL.
> 
> I have canceled the autorecord and set it up again still, it lists exactly the games I want it to record, but refuses to put them on the TDL. I am really puzzled.
> 
> BTW the keyword autorecord I set up was "Colts cchan 8 212 nnot high def >show types>events.


Sounds like the classic AUTORECORD's not being scheduled in a timely fashion problem that we've referenced often in this thread. It sometimes takes days for a show to populate the TODO list. Good news is that 99% of the time, the show does eventually get scheduled and recorded, so it's a matter of "taking it on faith" at this point. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

MercurialIN said:


> I finally found a search that shows what I have been hoping for, just the SD feed of the upcoming Colts games, it lists all the upcoming games for the Colts in SD, yet the autorecord will not add either game to the TDL.
> 
> I have canceled the autorecord and set it up again still, it lists exactly the games I want it to record, but refuses to put them on the TDL. I am really puzzled.
> 
> BTW the keyword autorecord I set up was "Colts cchan 8 212 nnot high def >show types>events.





Steve said:


> Sounds like the classic AUTORECORD's not being scheduled in a timely fashion problem that we've referenced often in this thread. It sometimes takes days for a show to populate the TODO list. Good news is that 99% of the time, the show does eventually get scheduled and recorded, so it's a matter of "taking it on faith" at this point. /steve


For me its been % of the time for the last 9 months or more...

I'd say set it up and let it go... it will record your games...

By trhe way.. Not HD? I'm so confused...


----------



## MercurialIN

inkahauts said:


> For me its been % of the time for the last 9 months or more...
> 
> I'd say set it up and let it go... it will record your games...
> 
> By trhe way.. Not HD? I'm so confused...


Not sure I understand. Are you saying that it does eventually add the game or that it doesn't? As for the not HD it's my HR 20-700 that's hooked up to a SDTV so no need for the game being in HD when all it does is eat up too much hard drive space.

Also when I record the game in HD to watch on the SDTV I have to crank the sound all the way to the max to even begin to hear the game.

If it was a HDTV then I'd feel differently. The TV is on its' last legs once it finally goes, hopefully it will be replaced with a HDTV.


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> Sounds like the classic AUTORECORD's not being scheduled in a timely fashion problem that we've referenced often in this thread. It sometimes takes days for a show to populate the TODO list. Good news is that 99% of the time, the show does eventually get scheduled and recorded, so it's a matter of "taking it on faith" at this point. /steve


I haven't tried the "leap of faith" with football games, not usually that trusting, since I've had other auto records in the past simply ignored altogether. I will give it until Sunday morning to see if the game is added. Thanks again.


----------



## Steve

With every new software release, I hope that they'll finally get TODO list updating right. It really surprises me that in a product that just celebrated it's second birthday, such a basic "DVR 101" expectation (immediately seeing the results of any of your recording management actions in the TODO list) is still unaddressed.

I can't imagine how frustrating this must be for the average user, nor can I imagine that there's a another company's DVR out there that exhibits this same design flaw. If anyone knows of one, it would probably make me feel better about this seemingly obvious gaffe on DirecTV's part.

/steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Well, unfortunately the keyword autorecord that finally showed just the results I was hoping for, now lists no games at all. 

I don't know what happened, it had them listed just not on the TDL, now they aren't listed after a search at all. They are however already listed in the program guide, so it's not missing guide data. I guess I'll have to go back to simply adding the games via the guide, one at a time. Disappointing.


----------



## Steve

MercurialIN said:


> Well, unfortunately the keyword autorecord that finally showed just the results I was hoping for, now lists no games at all.
> 
> I don't know what happened, it had them listed just not on the TDL, now they aren't listed after a search at all. They are however already listed in the program guide, so it's not missing guide data. I guess I'll have to go back to simply adding the games via the guide, one at a time. Disappointing.


I'm not sure what DirecTV captures in the diagnostic reports, but this might be a good one to capture a "snapshop" of and report in the issues thread.

Based on *Inkahauts *experience, I still wouldn't give up on this AUTORECORD. If you can wait, it might be interesting to see what happens by the AM before you schedule it manually. /steve


----------



## MercurialIN

Steve said:


> I'm not sure what DirecTV captures in the diagnostic reports, but this might be a good one to capture a "snapshop" of and report in the issues thread.
> 
> Based on *Inkahauts *experience, I still wouldn't give up on this AUTORECORD. If you can wait, it might be interesting to see what happens by the AM before you schedule it manually. /steve


Just seems so odd that the search I did Friday evening showed the Colts games in SD only, as I wanted it to. But it wouldn't add them to the TDL. Now this evening it no longer even comes up with the games period. Yet they are in the guide. I wish I knew what the answer was to this, it's really vexing. I think I have it resolved and it falls apart again.


----------



## xmguy

Steve said:


> Both the channel parts of those SEARCHES need a bit of work before they'll work as expected.  Also, it is not necessary to use AANY and AALL with a single keyword in the first part of the SEARCH statement. You only need them when you have multiple keywords and either all must be in the matched show, or any single one of them. That said, the searches will still work, but why go through the extra typing if you don't have to?
> 
> For the first SEARCH, try *woodworking NNOT VOD*. See if that matches the expected shows. The HR shouldn't ultimately schedule a recording on a channel you don't subscribe to, even if it matches it.
> 
> For the second search, try *stargate TTITLE NNOT vod movie* and see what matches you get with that. I'm not in front of an HR right now, and I'm not sure if it's *movie *or *movies*, so you may have to try both. If the show is on a national channel, it will also be on your local channel, and that should be the one the HR chooses to record.
> 
> Unfortunately, AUTORECORDS are slow to populate the TODO list, so it may be a day or two before you see what actually gets scheduled, if the initial matches look right, you should be OK.
> 
> Check back in if you get unexpected results!
> 
> /steve


Thanks I'll give that a try.


----------



## LI-SVT

oldfantom said:


> You might to do a search once a week for specific movie keywords based upon tv listings. Or go with channels that don't show movies during your wife's watching times. Like TBS does not show movies during the late afternoon. Or teach your wife to record and delete what she wants to watch so it does not switch channels on her. If there are channels that show movies every night at midnight, you could manual record, say 242 every weeknight from 12 - 2. Unfortunately no magic bullets.


Thanks, that's kind of what I did. I use cchan 55, they play some movies on the weekends and overnight.


----------



## armophob

I am building a boolean search to free up prioritizer space. First search will be to consolidate the Comedy Central channel. Gong Show, Lewis Black, Sarah Silverman, and Reno 911. How would I do this without picking up CC movies that include any of the above. All the shows are 30min. Is there a request for time limit?


----------



## Richierich

Is The Gong Show still available for viewing???

That had to be one of the CRAZIEST SHOWS ever made for TV!!!

I did a Search on The Comedy Channel and then a General Search but nothing showed up!!!


----------



## armophob

richierich said:


> Is The Gong Show still available for viewing???
> 
> That had to be one of the CRAZIEST SHOWS ever made for TV!!!
> 
> I did a Search on The Comedy Channel and then a General Search but nothing showed up!!!


Its the new one with Dave Attell. Season one is over. Futoncritic shows it _on hiatus or fate to be determined_.


----------



## Steve

armophob said:


> I am building a boolean search to free up prioritizer space. First search will be to consolidate the Comedy Central channel. Gong Show, Lewis Black, Sarah Silverman, and Reno 911. How would I do this without picking up CC movies that include any of the above. All the shows are 30min. Is there a request for time limit?


There's no time limit AFAIK, but you might want to try adding *NNOT movie*.

See what *AANY gong reno TTITLE NNOT movie CCHAN 249* gets you, along with *AANY silverman black NNAME NNOT movie CCHAN 249*.

Or you could go for broke and try a single *AANY gong reno silverman lewis NNOT movie CCHAN 249*. I don't know if "lewis" will match too many shows that aren't "lewis black", however. /steve


----------



## armophob

Steve said:


> There's no time limit AFAIK, but you might want to try adding *NNOT movie*.
> 
> See what *AANY gong reno TTITLE NNOT movie CCHAN 249* gets you, along with *AANY silverman black NNAME NNOT movie CCHAN 249*.
> 
> Or you could go for broke and try a single *AANY gong reno silverman lewis NNOT movie CCHAN 249*. I don't know if "lewis" will match too many shows that aren't "lewis black", however. /steve


Thanks Steve, I set it up with root in lieu of Lewis. Your right, Richard, Jerry, I can't imagine all the Lewis choices. 
Right away it is picking up rerun Reno's that my Reno SL did not have, even though I set it to first run. But they are SD and won't be a risk of filling up the drive before I can delete them.


----------



## Steve

armophob said:


> Thanks Steve, I set it up with root in lieu of Lewis. Your right, Richard, Jerry, I can't imagine all the Lewis choices.
> Right away it is picking up rerun Reno's that my Reno SL did not have, even though I set it to first run. But they are SD and won't be a risk of filling up the drive before I can delete them.


Please let us know how it works out. I've been fighting with a bug since the 0x0290 software was released where my "multiple keyword" AUTORECORDS are matching all the shows I expect them to match, but are not all being scheduled to RECORD.

At first, I didn't worry too much about this because we know it takes forever for AUTORECORDS to populate the TO DO LIST. But after tracking this closely, I'm seeing after the record time has passed that some shows are recording and some aren't. I've been complaining about this in the issues threads for about 3-4 weeks now, but so far there hasn't been a fix.

/steve


----------



## armophob

Steve said:


> Please let us know how it works out. I've been fighting with a bug since the 0x0290 software was released where my "multiple keyword" AUTORECORDS are matching all the shows I expect them to match, but are not all being scheduled to RECORD.
> 
> At first, I didn't worry too much about this because we know it takes forever for AUTORECORDS to populate the TO DO LIST. But after tracking this closely, I'm seeing after the record time has passed that some shows are recording and some aren't. I've been complaining about this in the issues threads for about 3-4 weeks now, but so far there hasn't been a fix.
> 
> /steve


I will have to set it up on Discovery or Sci-Fi multiples to get any conclusive results. I think the only show still in season is Sarah Silverman. I will post when I do another one.


----------



## oldfantom

Steve said:


> Please let us know how it works out. I've been fighting with a bug since the 0x0290 software was released where my "multiple keyword" AUTORECORDS are matching all the shows I expect them to match, but are not all being scheduled to RECORD.
> 
> At first, I didn't worry too much about this because we know it takes forever for AUTORECORDS to populate the TO DO LIST. But after tracking this closely, I'm seeing after the record time has passed that some shows are recording and some aren't. I've been complaining about this in the issues threads for about 3-4 weeks now, but so far there hasn't been a fix.
> 
> /steve


I am having no issues with my CSI, NCIS keyword, nor my NBC AANY words. But my PBS autorecord is not working at all. I thought that maybe it was due to the fact, for some reason, that it was PBS. The keyword search was mightly confused by the fact that I had both the antenna and D* locals defined. So I turned off the antenna channels. Could the issue be related to mirrored HD and SD channels? Maybe it has something to do with the search limits on the number of returns on a keyword. My successful multis are rather unique words. My failures are on "House" and "Yankee" on PBS. Could the returns on searches be weighted to return network shows first? I think this might be the most likely scenario. I can't think of any way to test the hypothesis.


----------



## inkahauts

So I have had the following ARSLs set up on various HR2X's for either me or at my folks house, across 10 different units, and all have been recording exactly as planned and as expected... following every rule properly. Just thought I'd post all these so others might be able to get some ideas... You will notice that I generally break out most of the sports into groups of 3 or more ARSLs... this is because I prefer to have my local announcers rather than national ones when they are available... in some cases, it was more about also creating an intensive set of ARSLs and seeing if they all worked properly... Most of these have been in place since July or earlier, so a couple haven't been used too much in their current wording, yet (college basket has barely begun, but I expect my success will continue...) 


If anyone has any questions or comments, please let me know!

AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 2 11 & Sports & Football	
AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 692 694 & Sports & Football	
AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 12 691 & Sports & Football	

AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 2 11 & Sports & Football	
AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 692 694 & Sports & Football	
AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 12 691 & Sports & Football	

AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 2 11 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 692 694 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL UCLA EVENTS CCHAN 12 691 & Sports & Basketball	

AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 2 11 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 692 694 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL USC EVENTS CCHAN 12 691 & Sports & Basketball	

AALL GALAXY EVENTS CCHAN 692 694& Sports & Soccer	
AALL GALAXY EVENTS CCHAN 1 691 & Sports & Soccer	

AANY USC UCLA GALAXY CCHAN 208	

ALL OPEN FLUSHING HIGH-DEF EVENTS & Sports & Tennis	

AALL DODGERS EVENTS CCHAN 694 & Sports & Baseball	
AALL DODGERS EVENTS CCHAN 9 & Sports & Baseball	
AALL DODGERS EVENTS CCHAN 11 & Sports & Baseball	
AALL DODGERS EVENTS CCHAN 247 & Sports & Baseball	
AALL DODGERS EVENTS CCHAN 206 & Sports & Baseball	

AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 694 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 5 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 245 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 7 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 206 & Sports & Basketball	


ALL DODGERS CCHAN 208 & Sports & Baseball	
ALL CLIPPERS CCHAN 208 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL ANGELES EVENTS CCHAN 692 & Sports & Baseball	
AALL ANGELES EVENTS CCHAN 11& Sports & Baseball	
AALL ANGELES EVENTS CCHAN 247& Sports & Baseball	
AALL ANGELES EVENTS CCHAN 13& Sports & Baseball	
AALL ANGELES EVENTS CCHAN 206& Sports & Baseball	

AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 692 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 694 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 56 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 4 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 604 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL DUCKS EVENTS CCHAN 306 & Sports & Hockey	

ALL ANGELES CCHAN 208 & Sports & Baseball	
ALL DUCKS CCHAN 208 & Sports & Hockey	

AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 692 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 9 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 245 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 7 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL LAKERS EVENTS CCHAN 206 & Sports & Basketball	

AALL KINGS EVENTS CCHAN 692 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL KINGS EVENTS CCHAN 694 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL KINGS EVENTS CCHAN 604 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL KINGS EVENTS CCHAN 4 & Sports & Hockey	
AALL KINGS EVENTS CCHAN 306 & Sports & Hockey	


AALL LAKERS CCHAN 208 & Sports & Basketball	
AALL KINGS CCHAN 208 & Sports & Hockey	


AALL LAKERS EVENTS & Sports & Basketball	

AALL USC EVENTS & Sports & Football	

AALL USC EVENTS & Sports & Football	

AALL USC EVENTS & Sports & Basketball	

AALL USC EVENTS & Sports & Basketball


In case anyone is wondering.. All 4 of the following ARSLs are grouped into one folder, since they all have the same keywords... I created them the same on purpose to see if that would happen, and it did, as I prefered it to... I set each ARSL to save up to 5, and therefore you can find as many as 20 shows in this folder)


AANY HDTV CCHAN 200 600 & Movies & Comedy

AANY HDTV CCHAN 200 600 & Movies & Romance

AANY HDTV CCHAN 200 600 & Movies & Biography

AANY HDTV CCHAN 200 600 & Movies & Musical


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> I am having no issues with my CSI, NCIS keyword, nor my NBC AANY words. But my PBS autorecord is not working at all. I thought that maybe it was due to the fact, for some reason, that it was PBS. The keyword search was mightly confused by the fact that I had both the antenna and D* locals defined. So I turned off the antenna channels. Could the issue be related to mirrored HD and SD channels? Maybe it has something to do with the search limits on the number of returns on a keyword. My successful multis are rather unique words. My failures are on "House" and "Yankee" on PBS. Could the returns on searches be weighted to return network shows first? I think this might be the most likely scenario. I can't think of any way to test the hypothesis.


I think it's the recently imposed (last couple of months) 500 search match limit.

Let's say you set up a KEYWORD search for* house TTITLE CCHAN 13* (my PBS affiliate). The HR2x first goes through all the GUIDE data and finds any shows with "house" in the title. I just tried it, and it finds 500 shows by 12/6 (5 days) and then stops searching. And none of the matches between now and 12/6 include a show on channel 13 in my area, so the search results in "0" matches.

I don't know how often the search is re-run, but let's say it's every "n" hours. If "house" on "channel 13" isn't found within 500 matches within whatever the minimum "lead time" the HR2x needs to put something on the TO DO LIST, it never gets scheduled. And I think any other keywords that are part of that same search suffer the same fate, because the # of matches for *house TTITLE* use up all the available matches for all the requested keywords.

Make any sense? Just my .02. /steve


----------



## oldfantom

So maybe the search logic is returning values based upon TITLE like '%House%' and doing an ORDER BY on the return by channel then date (which could be the default based upon the index). What makes no sense is if I am constraining the search by CHANNEL = x. I work with TSQL, so I have that bias when I am thinking about this. But it seems like they are dropping the results to a temporary table with a size limitation of 500 rows then doing additional filtering rather than doing all filters from the get go. This might make some sense based upon indexing when you are returning certain fields. But I would think you would design the process to reduce your search limits to their smallest sub - group before working the more costly portions of your search. If you are limiting the rows, you always have to order search results by the start datetime field as a condition of returning values. Wouldn't you index your schedule based upon CHAN then START DATE? 

WHERE CHANNEL = x AND
(
TITLE LIKE ... OR 
TITLE LIKE....
) 

Is always going to be more efficient than 

WHERE (
TITLE LIKE ... OR 
TITLE LIKE....
) AND
CHANNEL = x

I am starting to think this feature is a single programmers pet project. It does not seem to be ready for prime time.


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> So maybe the search logic is returning values based upon TITLE like '%House%' and doing an ORDER BY on the return by channel then date (which could be the default based upon the index). What makes no sense is if I am constraining the search by CHANNEL = x. I work with TSQL, so I have that bias when I am thinking about this. But it seems like they are dropping the results to a temporary table with a size limitation of 500 rows then doing additional filtering rather than doing all filters from the get go. This might make some sense based upon indexing when you are returning certain fields. But I would think you would design the process to reduce your search limits to their smallest sub - group before working the more costly portions of your search. If you are limiting the rows, you always have to order search results by the start datetime field as a condition of returning values. Wouldn't you index your schedule based upon CHAN then START DATE?
> 
> WHERE CHANNEL = x AND
> (
> TITLE LIKE ... OR
> TITLE LIKE....
> )
> 
> Is always going to be more efficient than
> 
> WHERE (
> TITLE LIKE ... OR
> TITLE LIKE....
> ) AND
> CHANNEL = x
> 
> I am starting to think this feature is a single programmers pet project. It does not seem to be ready for prime time.


Ya. If I was programming SEARCH, I'd filter by the narrowest filters first, and then apply the broader filters. Especially if I was constrained to a 500 row limit. So channel first, then title.

I agree that it appears that SEARCH is being left to the engineers, which is always a risky thing to do, based on my 30 years of application development experience. And by no means am I trying to slight the engineering team with that comment. It's just that most engineers think like _engineers_, and not like the target audience.

/steve


----------



## Richierich

Sounds like Computer Programmers talking COBOL or some other programming language!!!


----------



## BAG

Is there one current authoritative source for all Advanced Keywords that can be used?


----------



## Steve

BAG said:


> Is there one current authoritative source for all Advanced Keywords that can be used?


See posts 1 and 4 of this thread. That's about it.  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Ya. If I was programming SEARCH, I'd filter by the narrowest filters first, and then apply the broader filters. Especially if I was constrained to a 500 row limit. So channel first, then title.
> 
> I agree that it appears that SEARCH is being left to the engineers, which is always a risky thing to do...


I'm a retired computer programmer; sometimes my job title included the word _engineer_.

Let me assure you that programmers and engineers are not typically that dense. I wouldn't like to think that the stupid behavior you have deduced to exist (and your deduction _does_ makes sense) can be blamed on one or more of _them_.

But this detail is but one of many awful choices made by the workers at DirecTV who are messing around with the +DVR software. I think most of them didn't even have any applicable experience before being thrown into this doomed project. Maybe there are a lot of Wallys and pointy-haired bosses (a la _Dilbert_).


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> I'm a retired computer programmer; sometimes my job title included the word _engineer_.
> 
> Let me assure you that programmers and engineers are not typically that dense. I wouldn't like to think that the stupid behavior you have deduced to exist (and your deduction _does_ makes sense) can be blamed on one or more of _them_.
> 
> But this detail is but one of many awful choices made by the workers at DirecTV who are messing around with the +DVR software. I think most of them didn't even have any applicable experience before being thrown into this doomed project. Maybe there are a lot of Wallys and pointy-haired bosses (a la _Dilbert_).


Ya, whatever the reason, it's certainly not the fault of the individuals who are trying to fix it. Support and resources to fix what's wrong here needs to come from the top down. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Ya, whatever the reason, it's certainly not the fault of the individuals who are trying to fix it.


I think you're just being super nice to those folks.


> Support and resources to fix what's wrong here needs to come from the top down.


That I agree with completely. What I fear they _are_ getting from the top down is marketing-based dogma that intentionally cripples the software.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> I think you're just being super nice to those folks.That I agree with completely. What I fear they _are_ getting from the top down is marketing-based dogma that intentionally cripples the software.


It's surprising, because you'd think that after seeing the kind of hay Google made with search, the DirecTV marketing folks would understand better than most that being able to declare that the HR2x is the DVR industry's "Autorecord" / "Wish List" leader could provide a competitive advantage. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> It's surprising, because you'd think that after seeing the kind of hay Google made with search, the DirecTV marketing folks would understand better than most that being able to declare that the HR2x is the DVR industry's "Autorecord" / "Wish List" leader could provide a competitive advantage.


Good. Maybe TiVo Inc can win with that argument when DirecTV tries (as I'm confident they will try) to foist their foul dogma onto TiVo's software as well as their own.


----------



## ncsercs

I want to get listings for channels 200-299 without PPV, Movies, any shopping, church, DirecTv content.

I'm definitely not a programmer. 

TIA


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> It's surprising, because you'd think that after seeing the kind of hay Google made with search, the DirecTV marketing folks would understand better than most that being able to declare that the HR2x is the DVR industry's "Autorecord" / "Wish List" leader could provide a competitive advantage. /steve


Lo and behold, TiVo compared themselves to Google this morning in this press release, bragging about their new search capabilities!

http://i.gizmodo.com/5125062/tivo-search-is-the-future-of-tivo?skyline=true&s=i

/steve


----------



## Steve

ncsercs said:


> I want to get listings for channels 200-299 without PPV, Movies, any shopping, church, DirecTv content.
> 
> I'm definitely not a programmer.
> 
> TIA


In this case, why not just make a custom favorites list with the channels in that range that aren't PPV, religious, etc., and scan through them using the GUIDE?

I say that because I'm not sure how that will be any different than a SEARCH that lists every show available on those channels, even if they're filtered by PPV, movies, etc.

If you're looking for something specific, that's when SEARCH comes in handy.

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Just so you know, NipTuck matches _Nip/Tuck_ -- as in:

*AANY Damages NipTuck Rescue TTITLE CCHAN 248 * & Show Types, Series


----------



## RACJ2

Steve said:


> Please let us know how it works out. I've been fighting with a bug since the 0x0290 software was released where my "multiple keyword" AUTORECORDS are matching all the shows I expect them to match, but are not all being scheduled to RECORD.
> 
> At first, I didn't worry too much about this because we know it takes forever for AUTORECORDS to populate the TO DO LIST. But after tracking this closely, I'm seeing after the record time has passed that some shows are recording and some aren't. I've been complaining about this in the issues threads for about 3-4 weeks now, but so far there hasn't been a fix.
> 
> /steve


Steve, I have this same problem, for example it finds 10 matches and only sets 2 of them up to record. Was there ever a fix found for this?


----------



## Steve

RACJ2 said:


> Steve, I have this same problem, for example it finds 10 matches and only sets 2 of them up to record. Was there ever a fix found for this?


Unfortunately not, AFAIK. I stopped reporting it, after doing so for a couple of CE's with no response. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

*RACJ2:* _Steve, I have this same problem, for example it finds 10 matches and only sets 2 of them up to record. Was there ever a fix found for this?_

*Steve:* _Unfortunately not, AFAIK. I stopped reporting it, after doing so for a couple of CE's with no response._

I don't seem to have the problem. I'm not aware of any missed recordings -- even though I check regularly -- and I've had up to 12 AANY autorecords, encompassing 45 shows. But my total number of SLs hovers around 30.

We should try to discover what triggers the bug. Too many SLs? A specific HR2x model? Having an AR21?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> *RACJ2:* _Steve, I have this same problem, for example it finds 10 matches and only sets 2 of them up to record. Was there ever a fix found for this?_
> 
> *Steve:* _Unfortunately not, AFAIK. I stopped reporting it, after doing so for a couple of CE's with no response._
> 
> I don't seem to have the problem. I'm not aware of any missed recordings -- even though I check regularly -- and I've had up to 12 AANY autorecords, encompassing 45 shows. But my total number of SLs hovers around 30.
> 
> We should try to discover what triggers the bug. Too many SLs? A specific HR2x model? Having an AR21?


See post #204 above for my theory on why it may be happening.

Any help or insights you can provide would be greatly appreciated! 

If you'd like to try to duplicate my issues locally, here are the two AUTORECORDS that are failing. They both match lots of shows, but don't reliably schedule them, if at all. Right now, e.g., neither AUTORECORD is showing any scheduled shows, in spite of 5 current matches for the first SEARCH and 3 for the second. None of these shows are in 28-day history and the AUTORECORD is set for episode type "both". This unit is in a guest room and hasn't been touched since a reboot on Friday night to download the latest CE, after which the AUTORECORDS were re-entered. (I start fresh with them every week).

*AANY heroes life law 30 office kim TTITLE CCHAN 4*

*AANY csi cold minds hour trace TTITLE CCHAN 2

2 *and *4* are my CBS and NBC MPEG-4 locals, respectively.

Also none of the matched shows that were already missed this week are showing in HISTORY as "not recorded", probably because they never made it to the TO DO list to begin with!

Last time I reported this as an issue was back in December.

Any help or insights would be greatly appreciated!

TIA. /steve


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Too many SLs? A specific HR2x model? Having an AR21?


BTW, it's not too many SL's. There are only 5 total on that machine. And its an R22, but running the same software release as the HR2x's, that also have the same issue (well at least I know the HR21-700 and HR20-700 share the issue). /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Here are my Autorecords for CBS and NBC. (Lots of shows!)

AANY Bang Cold CSI Ghost Half NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Mentalist Minds Numb3rs Trace TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Eleventh Minutes Survivor Unit TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Chuck Heroes Life Medium TTITLE CCHAN 11
AANY Office Order Rock Matthews TTITLE CCHAN 11

4 and 11 are my CBS and NBC MPEG-4 locals, respectively.

All these Autorecords seem to work. One thing that jumps out at me is that all of them (except the last one) have their keywords in alpha order. Of course it shouldn't matter, but WTF, why not try it? (Grasping at straws here.)

P.S.
Also, ROCK may occur more rarely in _episode _titles than 30,
ORDER is probably rarer than LAW, and
ELEVENTH is definitely rarer than HOUR.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Here are my Autorecords for CBS and NBC. (Lots of shows!)
> 
> AANY Bang Cold CSI Ghost Half NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4
> AANY Mentalist Minds Numb3rs Trace TTITLE CCHAN 4
> AANY Eleventh Minutes Survivor Unit TTITLE CCHAN 4
> AANY Chuck Heroes Life Medium TTITLE CCHAN 11
> AANY Office Order Rock Matthews TTITLE CCHAN 11
> 
> 4 and 11 are my CBS and NBC MPEG-4 locals, respectively.
> 
> All these Autorecords seem to work. One thing that jumps out at me is that all of them (except the last one) have their keywords in alpha order. Of course it shouldn't matter, but WTF, why not try it? (Grasping at straws here.)
> 
> P.S.
> Also, ROCK may occur more rarely in _episode _titles than 30,
> ORDER is probably rarer than LAW, and
> ELEVENTH is definitely rarer than HOUR.


Good thoughts. Thanks! I'll give them a try, but obviously it would just be stop-gap, because this isn't how it's supposed to work, as you know.

I believe my post #204 theory is correct, meaning this area of the HR2x software really needs some serious attention. Apparently it's not high on DirecTV's priority list because there are no longer a lot of complaints about AUTORECORDS and SCHEDULING. It's unfortunate, because at least in my case, I've stopped complaining out of frustration! 

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

From Steve's 12-06-08 problem report:


Steve said:


> ... There is apparently no problem with the SEARCH part of AUTORECORD, since the correct shows are being found. The problem is with whatever part of the code is supposed to get these matches onto the TODO LIST.
> 
> I've reported this issue several times in the past, so I'm pretty sure that DirectTV knows about it and apparently either feels it is not an issue, or has decided that addressing it is not a high priority...


There are other possibilities. What if *oldfantom* is right, that Boolean search is a single programmer's pet project? (It seems likely.) Maybe s/he's not capable of fixing the problem. Or maybe s/he has been told not to work on it any more. Or both.


Steve said:


> I think it's the recently imposed (last couple of months) 500 search match limit.
> [Paraphrasing:]
> • Fact 1: A search for HOUSE TTITLE found 500 shows, all in the next 5 days, but none of which was on channel 13.
> • Fact 2: A search for HOUSE TTITLE CCHAN 13 found 0 shows even though one existed, more than 5 days out.
> • Theory: An autorecord search may be rerun so infrequently that it never catches the HOUSE on channel 13 that it's supposed to record.


Steve, I just got around to analyzing your theory, and I reread your problem report. Some thoughts:
• Did your test searches start with AANY? I seem to recall that, without AANY or AALL, HOUSE would match "houses", "outhouse", and so on.
• Your theory requires that autorecord searches be rerun *very* infrequently, like every 5 days.
• Your problem report says, "the correct shows are being found." This is inconsistent with any theory that supposes a desired show is not being found. Can you reconcile the report and the theory?

(I don't know if I'd have the perseverance to go through a list of 500 matches again; I did it a few times in the beginning, during my short honeymoon period with the +DVR, and often got kicked back to the start of the list by spontaneous refreshes. In fact, that's what ended the honeymoon. )


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> There are other possibilities. What if *oldfantom* is right, that Boolean search is a single programmer's pet project? (It seems likely.) Maybe s/he's not capable of fixing the problem. Or maybe s/he has been told not to work on it any more. Or both.


I'm afraid that's the case as well, but hopeful we're dead wrong!



> • Did your test searches start with AANY?


Yes. My current searches are exactly the ones I listed above:
*AANY heroes life law 30 office kim TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY csi cold minds hour trace TTITLE CCHAN 2*



> • Your theory requires that autorecord searches be rerun *very* infrequently, like every 5 days.


Perhaps not, in the case of the word "life" or the word "house", depending on which data they start with (the VOD data, e.g.), there could never be a time when either word is found within 500 matches on one of those channels, even if the search is run every 30 minutes! Someone really need to take a course in SEARCH 101 and narrow the data pool down by the most specific parameters first. Just my .02.



> • Your problem report says, "the correct shows are being found." This is inconsistent with any theory that supposes a desired show is not being found. Can you reconcile the report and the theory?


I should have been more specific. Many of the correct shows are being found, but none are being scheduled. E.g., when I posted yesterday, I ran the two searches above and they resulted in 8 hits total, including last night's _CSI_, _Office_ and _Kath & Kim_. Not one of the three was in the TODO LIST yesterday, and none are in the PLAYLIST or HISTORY today.



> I don't know if I'd have the perseverance to go through a list of 500 matches again


I know. It's a PITA, requiring about 125 clicks of channel down.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... depending on which data they start with (the VOD data, e.g.), there could never be a time when either word is found within 500 matches on one of those channels, even if the search is run every 30 minutes!


Hmmm, an amendment to the theory. What if VOD shows are sought first, before any normal shows? That would explain why some autorecords never work. But why do mine work? What's different about my HR21-200? Is it that I've never, ever even _considered_ buying any PPV or VOD? (I _have_ downloaded _free_ VOD. And PPV & VOD _do_ clutter up my search results.)


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Hmmm, an amendment to the theory. What if VOD shows are sought first, before any normal shows?


I'm pretty sure that's the case. Unfortunately, the 50 character limit prevents me from adding *NNOT VOD*. Also, to your previous observation, that's the same reason I'm using *30* and *law *instead of *rock *and *order*... simply to save characters! :lol: /steve


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> That would explain why some autorecords never work. But why do mine work?


BTW, I think if DirecTV simply went back to unlimited SEARCHES, which was the case 2 or 3 National Releases ago, this problem might be solved. I'm not sure why they decided to cap it, because there haven't been any obvious SEARCH, scheduling or general performance improvements that resulted from it, as far as I can tell. /steve


----------



## Richierich

Steve, I did a Search for Golf as you recommened and between what you said and I said worked. The Search Arument as follows:
AALL PGA TOUR LIVE NNOT NATIONWIDE EUROPEAN.

However, if The Golf Channel repeats the showing at say 7:00 P.M. then I get another duplicate recordings which I have to delete. I believe we have asked Directv to fix this problem by looking at the Time & Date to determine which one is the Original "FIRST" Airing of a particular show.

Is that true?


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> Steve, I did a Search for Golf as you recommened and between what you said and I said worked. The Search Arument as follows:
> AALL PGA TOUR LIVE NNOT NATIONWIDE EUROPEAN.
> 
> However, if The Golf Channel repeats the showing at say 7:00 P.M. then I get another duplicate recordings which I have to delete. I believe we have asked Directv to fix this problem by looking at the Time & Date to determine which one is the Original "FIRST" Airing of a particular show.
> 
> Is that true?


Good question. If there is absolutely no difference in the GUIDE data between the two airings, I would think the "28-day rule" should prevent the same episode from being recorded twice.

And yes, we have a long-standing request on the Wish List to use "First Aired Date" to determine First Run/Repeat status when it is unknown, which implies knowing if there was a second episode on the same day.

This sounds like exactly the same issue the folks who record _The Daily Show_, _Colbert Report _and a some of the kids shows have been complaining about for quite a while. IOW, not so much an AUTORECORD issue as a general SL logic issue.

I'd report it in the "issues" thread so it gets picked up by the folks that work on the "28-day rule". They may not be the same folks who work on SEARCH.

Just my .02. /steve

PS: Glad the search is workin' for you!


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the case. [VOD shows are sought first.] Unfortunately, the 50 character limit prevents me from adding *NNOT VOD*.


Well, it certainly doesn't prevent a test search, done with and without *NNOT VOD*, where the title of interest is many days off.

Now, everyone, don't hurry off and do the tests, because there's a pretty good chance that *NNOT VOD* is applied *after* the result table has been filled. (Judging from experience with the +DVR. )


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Well, it certainly doesn't prevent a test search, done with and without *NNOT VOD*, where the title of interest is many days off.
> 
> Now, everyone, don't hurry off and do the tests, because there's a pretty good chance that *NNOT VOD* is applied *after* the result table has been filled. (Judging from experience with the +DVR. )


Actually you beat me to the punch. I tried it earlier, and *AANY life TTITLE NNOT VOD* will still return the same VOD hits as* AANY life TTITLE*, so apparently *VOD* is an excluded SEARCH term. /steve


----------



## spunkyvision

Forgive me for being slow AND lazy but can someone help me setup an autorecord for Utah Jazz Games only on NBA League Pass Channels (750-7??) and HD, ie 751-1 as being a priority? Can this be done?


----------



## bonscott87

richierich said:


> Steve, I did a Search for Golf as you recommened and between what you said and I said worked. The Search Arument as follows:
> AALL PGA TOUR LIVE NNOT NATIONWIDE EUROPEAN.
> 
> However, if The Golf Channel repeats the showing at say 7:00 P.M. then I get another duplicate recordings which I have to delete. I believe we have asked Directv to fix this problem by looking at the Time & Date to determine which one is the Original "FIRST" Airing of a particular show.
> 
> Is that true?


Take a really close look at the guide data for both the first showing and the repeat and see if there is anything different. For example my Red Wings games on FS Detroit have "live" listed on the first airing and "repeat" instead listed for the later showing. Thus I have a similar search to yours with LIVE and it always ignores the later showings because the word live isn't in the repeat airing.

So check these golf tourney and see if the Golf channels has anything similar. I think the only reason why it's picking up the 2nd airing is because they must still keep the keyword "live" in the guide data. But look for anything different. Example: If they leave "live" in the 2nd airing but add something like "repeat" then you can add a NNOT REPEAT to your search string.

Good luck!


----------



## Steve

I will say there is something odd about the GUIDE data for that SEARCH, at least for one of the result days. When I just ran it, SEARCH results included 2 IDENTICAL matches for a showing on the same time, the same day and the same channel! This Saturday, at 3PM EST on CBS channel 2 in NY. I ran it on an R22 and both matches were for channel NY2. Weird! 

Otherwise, with the current GUIDE data, I was unable to find a day similar to the one Rich mentioned above, where the same showing with the same listing was on more than once in a day. I have the SEARCH saved now, so if it happens again, I can look for it. /steve


----------



## Steve

spunkyvision said:


> Forgive me for being slow AND lazy but can someone help me setup an autorecord for Utah Jazz Games only on NBA League Pass Channels (750-7??) and HD, ie 751-1 as being a priority? Can this be done?


I think the only way you can make 751-1 the priority is to save two AUTORECORDS in your PRIORITIZER, with the 751-1 AUTORECORD higher than the second one.

So, e.g.:

*AALL jazz live CCHAN 751-1
*
higher in the prioritizer than:

*AALL jazz live CCHAN 700 800* (or whatever range the NBA channels are)

Might want to give that a try. /steve


----------



## RACJ2

Syzygy said:


> *RACJ2:* _Steve, I have this same problem, for example it finds 10 matches and only sets 2 of them up to record. Was there ever a fix found for this?_
> 
> *Steve:* _Unfortunately not, AFAIK. I stopped reporting it, after doing so for a couple of CE's with no response._
> 
> I don't seem to have the problem. I'm not aware of any missed recordings -- even though I check regularly -- and I've had up to 12 AANY autorecords, encompassing 45 shows. But my total number of SLs hovers around 30.
> 
> We should try to discover what triggers the bug. Too many SLs? A specific HR2x model? Having an AR21?


To answer your question, it happens on my HR22-100. I only have 3 basic autorecords set up and here is one of them *AALL SABRES *. It finds 20 games and only set up 3 to record.


----------



## trainman

Steve said:


> And yes, we have a long-standing request on the Wish List to use "First Aired Date" to determine First Run/Repeat status when it is unknown, which implies knowing if there was a second episode on the same day.
> 
> This sounds like exactly the same issue the folks who record _The Daily Show_, _Colbert Report _...


Currently, the only issue with "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report" involves the Monday daytime reruns, which have no original air date in the guide data, so this wouldn't help in that situation. (Those repeats are of _an_ episode from the previous week, but Comedy Central apparently doesn't decide which one to show until the very last minute, and thus, there's nothing in the guide data that would help a DVR figure it out.)


----------



## Steve

trainman said:


> Currently, the only issue with "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report" involves the Monday daytime reruns, which have no original air date in the guide data, so this wouldn't help in that situation. (Those repeats are of _an_ episode from the previous week, but Comedy Central apparently doesn't decide which one to show until the very last minute, and thus, there's nothing in the guide data that would help a DVR figure it out.)


Good that it's been resolved for the rest of the week's showings. I don't record either show, but now that I think about it, I haven't seen anyone complaining about it for months.

Either DirecTV improved scheduling logic, or the GUIDE data improved to the point the HR2x is able to make better decisions about which episodes to record. Good news either way! /steve


----------



## Steve

I reported this as a CE issue today. /steve



> I have a couple of "test" comprehensive AUTORECORDS set up to record multiple shows with one SEARCH. It's away to get around the 50 SL limit by killing 3 or 4 birds with one stone:
> *
> AANY csi cold minds hour trace TTITLE CCHAN 2
> 
> AANY heroes life law 30 office kim TTITLE CCHAN 4*
> 
> These searches result in lots of matches, but nothing ever gets scheduled to record when they're turned into AUTORECORDS.
> 
> Here's what my PRIORITIZER looks like. (This is a guest room 4:3 13" display, so forgive the image quality):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what the AUTORECORD looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the results of running the search. Note no recordings are scheduled, even for tonite. And none of these episodes are in my HISTORY, because this SEARCH has never, ever worked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drilling down on one show, you'll see none of its future episodes are scheduled to record either:


----------



## spunkyvision

Steve said:


> I think the only way you can make 751-1 the priority is to save two AUTORECORDS in your PRIORITIZER, with the 751-1 AUTORECORD higher than the second one.
> 
> So, e.g.:
> 
> *AALL jazz live CCHAN 751-1
> *
> higher in the prioritizer than:
> 
> *AALL jazz live CCHAN 700 800* (or whatever range the NBA channels are)
> 
> Might want to give that a try. /steve


Thanks Steve, sorry what I meant regarding 751-1 was I would like 751-1,752-1,753-1, etc a higher priority over the SD channels of 751,752,753,etc.
If I did a range of 751-1 through 799-1 would that only record the HD -1 channels or will it also record the SD channels as well?
Also, will it record both HD and SD if i have 2 free tuners?


----------



## Steve

spunkyvision said:


> Thanks Steve, sorry what I meant regarding 751-1 was I would like 751-1,752-1,753-1, etc a higher priority over the SD channels of 751,752,753,etc.
> If I did a range of 751-1 through 799-1 would that only record the HD -1 channels or will it also record the SD channels as well?


Ahh. I should have realized what you were trying to do. If there is always a choice between HD and SD, then you only need one search:

*AALL jazz events & High-Def*

(the & means select from the "continue" screen)

or

*AALL jazz events HDTV*

I don't think you'll need to use *CCHAN *at all.

If the game is sometimes only SD, then you need to add a second search:

*AALL jazz events*

When there's HD as well, tho, you may get two recordings of each game, so I would check.

_*NOTE:* For those that do this all the time, if *spunkyvision *only searches for HD and there are none, will the GAMESEARCH function find an SD version automatically?

_/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I reported this as a CE issue today:
> 
> *I have a couple of "test" comprehensive AUTORECORDS set up to record multiple shows with one SEARCH. It's away to get around the 50 SL limit by killing 3 or 4 birds with one stone...*


Steve, I believe you said this kind of thing failed on at least two different +DVRs you're using, but it looks like you didn't mention that important fact in your bug report. (Just trying to help. ) Great looking report, BTW.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Steve, I believe you said this kind of thing failed on at least two different +DVRs you're using, but it looks like you didn't mention that important fact in your bug report.


Good point. I actually re-ran the SEARCHES on my HR21-700 today and got the exact same results as the R22-200. This didn't surprise me, because they are always on the same s/w release, whether CE or nat'l. /steve


----------



## Steve

Here's a fun challenge that I'm going to put into the issues thread for the DirecTV engineers.

Construct a KEYWORD AUTORECORD that will find and schedule your local airing of NBC's show _Life_, which is on Wednesday night at 9PM. My local NBC HD affiliate is channel 4.

*life TTITLE CCHAN 4* does not work as expected, but a standard title SEARCH works just fine.

If you can do it, you're better than me!  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve, you may recall that I've been claiming to have no problem recording _Life_. But I accept your challenge, this time avoiding the use of "& Show Types, Series" (thereby allowing more matches) and searching for that one title only.

First I verified that next Wednesday's episode of _Life _at 8pm Central is scheduled to record due to my old, long-standing Autorecord for *AANY CHUCK HEROES LIFE MEDIUM TTITLE CCHAN 11 & Show Types, Series* -- Episode Type: First Run Only. (Ch 11 is NBC, MPEG-4.)

Then I pressed Select on the old Prioritizer entry (#5) to see if it would find _Life_. It didn't. It did find _Heroes _and _Medium_, both Monday shows. (_Chuck_, also on Monday, is being pre-empted by a presidential address.)

A new search, *AANY LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11*, found no matches, but I set up an Autorecord for it anyway:
• Episode Type: *Both *(which should cause more matches than my default, First Run Only)
• Keep at Most: 3 Programs (my default)
• Keep Until: Disk is Full
... and moved it to the top of the priority list.

Another new search, *AANY LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11 & Show Types, Series *found no matches either -- but I didn't set up an Autorecord for this search because you evidently didn't ask for that.

Over the next day or so I'll be looking to see if my new #1 entry in the Prioritizer changes from (0) to (1). I'll edit this post to indicate what transpires.

*[edit -- 16 Feb 2009] It took several days for my new #1 Prioritizer entry to change from (0) to (1), but it did. Then after a few more days it changed to a (2). At no time did a new search (pressing Select on the entry) find any shows. *

_P.S._
I see you omitted the *AANY* in your challenge. I added it, thinking that was only an accident on your part. Or did you really want the engineers (and me) to omit *AANY* too?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Steve, you may recall that I've been claiming to have no problem recording _Life_. But I accept your challenge, this time avoiding the use of "& Show Types, Series" (thereby allowing more matches) and searching for that one title only.
> 
> First I verified that next Wednesday's episode of _Life _at 8pm Central is scheduled to record due to my old, long-standing Autorecord for *AANY CHUCK HEROES LIFE MEDIUM TTITLE CCHAN 11 & Show Types, Series* -- Episode Type: First Run Only. (Ch 11 is NBC, MPEG-4.)
> 
> Then I pressed Select on the old Prioritizer entry (#5) to see if it would find _Life_. It didn't. It did find _Heroes _and _Medium_, both Monday shows. (_Chuck_, also on Monday, is being pre-empted by a presidential address.)
> 
> A new search, *AANY LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11*, found no matches, but I set up an Autorecord for it anyway:
> • Episode Type: *Both *(which should cause more matches than my default, First Run Only)
> • Keep at Most: 3 Programs (my default)
> • Keep Until: Disk is Full
> ... and moved it to the top of the priority list.
> 
> Another new search, *AANY LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11 & Show Types, Series *found no matches either -- but I didn't set up an Autorecord for this search because you evidently didn't ask for that.
> 
> Over the next day or so I'll be looking to see if my new #1 entry in the Prioritizer changes from (0) to (1). I'll edit this post to indicate what transpires.
> 
> _P.S._
> I see you omitted the *AANY* in your challenge. I added it, thinking that was only an accident on your part. Or did you really want the engineers (and me) to omit *AANY* too?


First off, thanks for setting that up and monitoring it!

Since I'm only looking for one show in this case, I don't see the need to qualify the SEARCH with AANY (even though it will still work). I use AANY when there are multiple keywords I'm interested in, but any can be present (as opposed to AALL must be present). *AANY office life TTITLE*, e.g., when I want any shows with office OR life in their titles to be recorded.

/steve


----------



## Davenlr

spunkyvision said:


> Forgive me for being slow AND lazy but can someone help me setup an autorecord for Utah Jazz Games only on NBA League Pass Channels (750-7??) and HD, ie 751-1 as being a priority? Can this be done?


I dont know how league pass games are listed, but this should work...

AALL Jazz hdtv CCHAN 700 799


----------



## tas3986

I've given up on complaining. Even though "AALL Football Notre Dame Live Events" Prioritizer counts are incorrect, and that games seldomly show up in the TODO list, they somehow seem to get recorded. I've checked 15 minutes before the game, and they are not in the TODO list, yet, when the game starts, the show is recorded.

It is frustrating, but I have learned to ignore all the external indicators, and just trust that the games will be recorded. 

What are the search criteria? Is football searched first (and the 500 limit)? If I change my argument order, will it change the results? If I put them in alphabetical order will that solve the problem? Is the 500 limit on the total of the individual finds, or the limit on an individual word search? Or, does the search just search each title individually for all the words? Or, do you do the equivalent of an AANY search on the individual words, and then try to find the words in the mess that this would create?

If we knew the criteria, we might be able maximize our searches.


----------



## Steve

So get this! Someone I PM'd tried the *life TTITLE CCHAN 4 *search and it worked for him last night and this morning. This had me scratching my head, so I went back and tested again. I used the saved SEARCHES, and they were still coming up empty. I deleted those, as well as my AUTORECORDS, and started from scratch.

Guess what??? They now work! So on one HR21-700, I have all new SEARCH AUTORECORDS that work. In the next room, on my R22-200, I have the SEARCH/AUTORECORDS I built Friday night, and they don't work!

Only explanation I can come up is that the database wasn't ready when I constructed the Friday night searches, so they somehow are now invalid? Not sure how that can be, but it's the only explanation I can think of that fits the facts.

What I've learned from this is that saved searches apparently can't be trusted.

/steve


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve said:


> So get this! Someone I PM'd tried the *life TTITLE CCHAN 4 *search and it worked for him last night and this morning. This had me scratching my head, so I went back and tested again. I used the saved SEARCHES, and they were still coming up empty. I deleted those, as well as my AUTORECORDS, and started from scratch.
> 
> Guess what??? They now work! ....What I've learned from this is that saved searches apparently can't be trusted.
> 
> /steve


I always enter in new searches...and never have trusted saved ones.

Glad its working for you now!


----------



## Steve

Some posts from the current "issues" thread that highlight another issue that's been reported:



Davenlr said:


> Follow-up on steves report:
> 
> keyword Search string:
> *AANY TTITLE heroes life law 30 kim office CCHAN 4*
> 
> Results:
> On Hr22-100 running NR... Heroes (1 episode)
> 
> On Hr20-700 running CE... Life, Law and Order, Kath and Kim (1 episode each on ch 4 and 1 Duplicate episode each on 4-1).
> 
> Note: NR didnt find ANY of the shows the CE found, and the CE didnt find the ONE show the NR found, and NEITHER found The Office, or 30 Rock.
> 
> Modifying the CE unit search to:
> AANY heroes office law life kim 30 TTITLE CCHAN 4
> results in Life, Law and Order, Kath and Kim, 30 rock, Life , Law and Order. Heroes is still missing.





Steve said:


> I just re-built and ran the NBC SEARCH above, but put TTITLE behind the keywords, as we were shown in the original release notes. So mine was:
> 
> *AANY heroes life law 30 kim office TTITLE CCHAN 4*
> 
> I got the correct matches, *but only starting with next Thursday's data*. IOW, no hits prior to 2/12, but all correct after that.
> 
> It missed Heroes on Monday, L&O:SVU on Tuesday, and Life and L&O on Wednesday.


----------



## Richierich

I have always had Success with My Saved Searches but if not I will then delete it and add it again.


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> • Did your test searches start with AANY? I seem to recall that, without AANY or AALL, HOUSE would match "houses", "outhouse", and so on.


Correction: HOUSE would match "houses" but not "outhouse". I did some testing today:

EWS finds nothing
NEWS finds news, newspaper, newspapers
PAPER finds paper, papers
SPAPER finds nothing

AANY NEWS finds news (only)
AALL NEWS finds news (only)
AANY PAPER finds paper (only)
AALL PAPER finds paper (only)

LIFE finds life, lifestyle
LIFE TTITLE finds titles containing life, lifestyle
AANY LIFE TTITLE finds titles containing the word life (only)
LIF TTITLE finds the _same_ titles containing the word life (only)

BTW, while paging through a long result list, I got kicked back to the start of the list by a spontaneous refresh, just the way it has always been since I got my first HR2x (an HR21-100).

I suppose the same programmer who is not fixing the missing autorecordings is also responsible for not fixing the unnecessary and undesirable spontaneous refreshes (which I reported several times when I was on the Cutting Edge).


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Correction: HOUSE would match "houses" but not "outhouse". I did some testing today:
> 
> EWS finds nothing
> NEWS finds news, newspaper, newspapers
> PAPER finds paper, papers
> SPAPER finds nothing
> 
> AANY NEWS finds news (only)
> AALL NEWS finds news (only)
> AANY PAPER finds paper (only)
> AALL PAPER finds paper (only)
> 
> LIFE finds life, lifestyle
> LIFE TTITLE finds titles containing life, lifestyle
> AANY LIFE TTITLE finds titles containing the word life (only)
> LIF TTITLE finds the _same_ titles containing the word life (only)


Good "stemming" examples! Thx.

Also don't forget that two or more words without AANY or AALL is an "exact match" (or literal string) search, and punctuation is ignored. So:

*law order TTITLE* finds _Law & Order_ and _Law & Order: SVU_, etc., but not _Murphy's Law_ or _Order in the Court_
*kat TTITLE* finds _Kath & Kim_, _News with Katie Couric_ and _Jon & Kate + 8_
*kat kim TTITLE* finds nothing. (Note: No stemming for "kat" when there are multiple words)
*kath kim TTITLE* finds _Kath & Kim_



> BTW, while paging through a long result list, I got kicked back to the start of the list by a spontaneous refresh, just the way it has always been since I got my first HR2x (an HR21-100).


Fortunately, this hasn't happened to me yet, but I do not have a 21-100.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Fortunately, this hasn't happened to me yet, but I do not have a 21-100.


 ... or a 21-200, like my current model?


----------



## Steve

I thought it might be helpful for those new to the thread to repost the SEARCH guidance we received when the feature was first rolled-out.

*(AANY/AALL) keywords (NNOT keywords) (TTITLE/NNAME) (CCHAN ## (##))*

_Note: At least one keyword is mandatory. Everything else is optional._

BOOLEAN LOGIC:

"AALL" => (this is the AND boolean operation) all the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category) in any order 
"AANY" => (this is the OR boolean operation) at least one of the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category) 
"NNOT" => (this is the NOT boolean operation) exclude any programs that contain any of the following words in that search string

The AANY and AALL keywords should appear as the first word in the search string in order to set the search mode. 
The NNOT keyword may appear anywhere and all words following the NNOT keyword are considered words to exclude.

SCOPE FILTERS:

TTITLE => Limits the search to only the Title field of the Programs 
NNAME => Limits the search to only the Name field (e.g. Actors, Director) of the Program 
CCHAN => Limits the search to only the specified channel range (example CCHAN 500 510, or CCHAN 500 for a single channel)

Some sample queries are:

AALL racing car NNOT nascar => finds all shows containing "car" and "racing" (any order/position), but excludes the show if "nascar" appears
AALL hanks tom NNOT vinci => finds all tom hanks movies/shows but excludes the movie if the word "vinci" appears (e.g. da vinci code)
AALL hanks tom NNAME => finds all tom hanks programs where he is an actor[, writer, or director]
AALL hdtv football => finds all high definition football programs (note you can include category labels in the search and "HDTV" is same as "High-Def")
AANY usc ucla NNOT football => finds all usc and ucla events/shows, but excludes football events
oakland raiders NNOT miami => finds exact match for "oakland raiders" but excludes show if "miami" appears (e.g. excludes games with Miami Dolphins)
AANY lakers clippers CCHAN 700 730 => finds all games with the Lakers or Clippers on only channels 700 through 730
AANY lakers clippers CCHAN 710 => finds all games with the Lakers or Clippers on only channel 710


----------



## gimp

Whenever I attempt to do a keyword "A" search of show type PREMIERE, the list is so long that invariably before getting to the end, it starts searching again all on its own so I can never get to the end.

My goal is to construct a search of all HD movie premieres. Is there a better way?

Would the following work better?

AALL premiere movie HD


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... *AANY life TTITLE NNOT VOD* will still return the same VOD hits as* AANY life TTITLE*, so apparently *VOD* is an excluded SEARCH term.


What's that? I never knew there were any "excluded search terms." (I suppose a better phrase would be "ignored search terms," and I further suppose that even if *NNOT VOD* is ignored, *VOD* alone would not be. )

What are the other ignored search terms?


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> What are the other ignored search terms?


Got me! We really didn't get much documentation on keyword SEARCH, so as I discover things, I report them here.

I'm really surprised *NNOT VOD* doesn't work, BTW. I could have sworn it used to. I'm going to play with it some more when I get time. /steve


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> AALL premiere movie HD


Yes. I think it will, tho SEARCH doesn't like "HD" as a substitute, but "HDTV" or "High Def" works. At least it used to.  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... I'm really surprised *NNOT VOD* doesn't work, BTW. I could have sworn it used to. I'm going to play with it some more when I get time.


Yeah, I think *NNOT VOD* used to work for me too. Evidently more ham-handed control from the evil empire of D* marketing.


----------



## gimp

Steve said:


> Yes. I think it will, tho SEARCH doesn't like "HD" as a substitute, but "HDTV" or "High Def" works. At least it used to.  /steve


"AALL PREMIERE MOVE HIGH DEF" did not work. However, what did work was:

"AALL PREMIERE MOVIE & HIGH-DEF"

Thanks!


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> "AALL PREMIERE MOVE HIGH DEF" did not work. However, what did work was:
> 
> "AALL PREMIERE MOVIE & HIGH-DEF"
> 
> Thanks!


Glad it worked. Did you spell *HIGH DEF* without the "-" and leave the space in-between? It should have worked. *HDTV* works as well.

That said, I find that if I don't need anything from the "continue" screen, it's easier to just select *HIGH-DEF* there than spell it in. If I do need something from that screen, however, like "*Show Type*", then I put *HDTV *on the keyword screen.

I also found that genres (action, comedy, etc.) can be included as keywords on the first screen (e.g., *AALL movie premiere comedy HDTV*), as well as being selected on the "continue" screen.

I think that aside from *VOD*, basically any word you see in the program listing can be used as a keyword, even if it's also part of a "continue" screen category.

/steve


----------



## gimp

Steve said:


> Glad it worked. Did you spell *HIGH DEF* without the "-" and leave the space in-between? It should have worked. *HDTV* works as well.


It did not work. No "-". How would one enter a "-" anyway? Yes, there was a space between "HIGH" and "DEF". Did not try "HDTV".



Steve said:


> That said, I find that if I don't need anything from the "continue" screen, it's easier to just select *HIGH-DEF* there than spell it in. If I do need something from that screen, however, like "*Show Type*", then I put *HDTV *on the keyword screen.


Got it; agreed.



Steve said:


> I also found that genres (action, comedy, etc.) can be included as keywords on the first screen (e.g., *AALL movie premiere comedy HDTV*), as well as being selected on the "continue" screen.
> 
> I think that aside from *VOD*, basically any word you see in the program listing can be used as a keyword, even if it's also part of a "continue" screen category.
> 
> /steve


I'll have to give that a try. Thanks!


----------



## Richierich

To Enter a Dash you Select the Dash Command on the Remote at the very bottom of the remote on the left side to the left of the Zero Button. You also have to use it when you do a "Menu Reset" or force a Software Download.


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> It did not work. No "-". How would one enter a "-" anyway? Yes, there was a space between "HIGH" and "DEF". Did not try "HDTV".


Dash is one of the few characters you can enter from the REMOTE, as Rich points out.

I tried it on an R22-200 running the latest CE, and "High Def" worked for me. Tho a different box and maybe different software. At any rate, "HDTV" is less typing.  /steve


----------



## LI-SVT

Steve said:


> Got me! We really didn't get much documentation on keyword SEARCH, so as I discover things, I report them here.
> 
> I'm really surprised *NNOT VOD* doesn't work, BTW. I could have sworn it used to. I'm going to play with it some more when I get time. /steve


I'm surprised too. NNOT PPV does work for movie searches.


----------



## Richierich

Steve, the average Bear or Joe Six Pack would have no way of knowing how to use all of these commands if they didn't Tune into DBSTALK.COM so will Directv make some effort to educate the Masses as to how and what these commands are in the Future or will they have to Divine them Spiritually thru Psychic Enlightenment? :lol:


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> Steve, the average Bear or Joe Six Pack would have no way of knowing how to use all of these commands if they didn't Tune into DBSTALK.COM so will Directv make some effort to educate the Masses as to how and what these commands are in the Future or will they have to Divine them Spiritually thru Psychic Enlightenment? :lol:


Tell me about it! We had that comprehensive SEARCH request on the Wish List that asked for some kind of a "wizard", but as parts of the request were implemented, I removed it and broke it up into smaller individual requests (like asking for a DDATE operator, and for the CCHAN*** operator to work differently).

If I get some time, I'll start a new thread on the wizard idea again, but I suspect DirecTV already knows that the power of their search is not accessible to the average user. Hopefully they'll get "inspired" by the competition: TiVo is beta-testing a new SEARCH UI (even though their old one was pretty good!), and Verizon already offers a form of "swivel" search. Looks like Dish is cooking up a new SEARCH UI for the 922 as well.

I so wish we could adopt the Google metaphor (which is not exclusively theirs, BTW, so I think it's fair game). Here's what I had previously suggested, in place of AANY, AALL, NNOT:

_"SEARCH term entry should allow the use multiple keywords, WILDCARDS, "" and a couple of simple +/- (BOOLEAN) operators.

So, e.g., a SEARCH for CSI* -CARUSO -repeat might find all first-run episodes of "CSI" and "CSI: NEW YORK", but not "CSI: MIAMI". A SEARCH for LAW* +NOTH would only find episodes of "Law & Order" and "Law & Order: Criminal Intent" in which Chris Noth appears. A search for "PENN STATE" would find Penn State games, but not Sean Penn in a role as a state governor. (Perhaps in this context, the "[RED] [GREEN] [YELLOW] [BLUE]" remote control buttons could be assigned to "[*] [+] [-] ["]", to facilitate SEARCH term input. Would also be nice if the REPLAY key was a shortcut for CLEAR."_

/steve

**Perhaps CCHAN operator recognition of channels as follows: "CCHAN 4-1 200 231s 400&#8230;410" will find shows on channels 4-1, 200, 231(SD) or 400,401&#8230;410. The REMOTE "1" key should toggle between + , - , * , " , &#8230; , #, ) and (.*


----------



## gimp

Steve said:


> Dash is one of the few characters you can enter from the REMOTE, as Rich points out.
> 
> I tried it on an R22-200 running the latest CE, and "High Def" worked for me. Tho a different box and maybe different software. At any rate, "HDTV" is less typing.  /steve


I must have made a mistake. I'll try again when I get the chance. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> ... A new search, *AANY LIFE TTITLE CCHAN 11*, found no matches, but I set up an Autorecord for it anyway:
> • Episode Type: *Both *(which should cause more matches than my default, First Run Only)
> • Keep at Most: 3 Programs (my default)
> • Keep Until: Disk is Full
> ... and moved it to the top of the priority list.
> 
> I'll edit this post to indicate what transpires.


Well, it took several days for that new #1 Prioritizer entry to change from (0) to (1), but it did. Then after a few more days it changed to (2). At no time did a new search (pressing Select on the entry) find any shows. I edited the 8-day-old post to say this as well.

*I would've missed one ep of Life if I hadn't been watching the Guide, checking for scheduling errors.* (Autorecords are slow to get started, but after a few days they work well for me.)


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Well, it took several days for that new #1 Prioritizer entry to change from (0) to (1), but it did. Then after a few more days it changed to (2). At no time did a new search (pressing Select on the entry) find any shows. I edited the 8-day-old post to say this as well.
> 
> *I would've missed one ep of Life if I hadn't been watching the Guide, checking for scheduling errors.* (Autorecords are slow to get started, but after a few days they work well for me.)


CE or NR? I've seen an improvement with the latest CE. I just checked my R22-200, and my KEYWORD AUTORECORD for *AANY heroes life law 30 office kim TTITLE CCHAN 4* actually has Wednesday's upcoming _Life_ scheduled to record!

As a result, I'm hopeful you're gonna tell me you're on the NR!  /steve


----------



## Syzygy

I am on the NR. No CE for the last few months.


----------



## gimp

My searches "AALL SERIES PREMIERE" and "AALL SEASON PREMIERE" are both giving me both series premieres and season premieres. Is that right?


----------



## dhhaines

gimp said:


> My searches "AALL SERIES PREMIERE" and "AALL SEASON PREMIERE" are both giving me both series premieres and season premieres. Is that right?


 That is not the correct behavior for those searches since you used AALL they should only match if the show has both words.


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> My searches "AALL SERIES PREMIERE" and "AALL SEASON PREMIERE" are both giving me both series premieres and season premieres. Is that right?


 Any shows of type "series" that are also a "season premiere" should be picked-up by either search.

Remember, when doing a KEYWORD SEARCH (as opposed to selecting a CATEGORY on the "next" screen), those words can appear anywhere in the show's INFO. So a "series" with an episode about a "Soviet Premiere" will also be a match as well.

Can you give us the title, channel and air date of a show matched by either search that you think is in error?

/steve


----------



## dhhaines

Steve said:


> Any shows of type "series" that are also a "season premiere" should be picked-up by either search.
> 
> Remember, when doing a KEYWORD SEARCH (as opposed to selecting a CATEGORY on the "next" screen), those words can appear anywhere in the show's INFO. So a "series" with an episode about a "Soviet Premiere" will also be a match as well.
> 
> Can you give us the title, channel and air date of a show matched by either search that you think is in error?
> 
> /steve


 Oh yea... I forgot about "series" being in every shows info. :grin:

Disregard my previous answer on this. :icon_dumm


----------



## Steve

Actually, now that I think about it some more, if you remove the *AALL* and just search for *season premiere* or *series premiere*, that would ask for a match of the exact phrase. So, e.g., only the words "season premiere", in thta order, would be matched, and not a show who's description might be "A panel of sportswriters discusses the premiere pitchers of last season." /steve


----------



## gimp

I still don't understand the search mechanism. For example:

SERIES PREMIERE yields Trick My Truck, Ghost Hunters, Keeping Up With the Kardashians, etc. Those are all SEASON PREMIEREs. Why are they appearing in this SERIES PREMIERE search?


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> I still don't understand the search mechanism. For example:
> 
> SERIES PREMIERE yields Trick My Truck, Ghost Hunters, Keeping Up With the Kardashians, etc. Those are all SEASON PREMIEREs. Why are they appearing in this SERIES PREMIERE search?


I'm not sure why that's happening. I just tried *series premiere* and also matched _Trick My Truck_, and not sure why, because it's described as _[...] Series, Season Premiere_. All the other 50 or so shows it matched (with GUIDE data through 3/14), were described as _Series Premiere, Series_.

The only thing I can think of is we are not seeing all the fields contained in the show info, and in the case of _Trick My Truck_ (and the other shows you matched), maybe there is a hidden "series premiere" field that was matched? Since the other 49 or so matches I got were OK, it looks like the SEARCH is basically working as expected for me, except for that one anomaly. /steve


----------



## gimp

Steve said:


> I'm not sure why that's happening. I just tried *series premiere* and also matched _Trick My Truck_, and not sure why, because it's described as _[...] Series, Season Premiere_. All the other 50 or so shows it matched (with GUIDE data through 3/14), were described as _Series Premiere, Series_.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is we are not seeing all the fields contained in the show info, and in the case of _Trick My Truck_ (and the other shows you matched), maybe there is a hidden "series premiere" field that was matched? Since the other 49 or so matches I got were OK, it looks like the SEARCH is basically working as expected for me, except for that one anomaly. /steve


Thanks for checking. For me, it is not just one anomaly, it is Trick My Truck, Ghost Hunters, Keeping Up With the Kardashians, and more.


----------



## Steve

gimp said:


> Thanks for checking. For me, it is not just one anomaly, it is Trick My Truck, Ghost Hunters, Keeping Up With the Kardashians, and more.


Ya. I just tried it again and picked up _Ghost Hunters_ and _KUWTK_. When I did it last night, I had just downloaded a CE and I don't believe all the GUIDE data was rebuilt at that time.

Funny thing is, when I search for *season premiere*, I get a 100% hit rate, as far as I can tell. Just did it and found about 20 titles out to 3/14, and they all seemed to be fine.

Looks like SEARCH is trying to work properly, i.e., two or more words (without AANY or AALL) searches only for the exact words in the exact order, so the only thing I can conclude is that either there is a hidden field, or for some odd reason, the search engine interprets the sequence "Series. Season Premiere." as "Series Premiere". I'm gonna report it as an "issue".

/steve


----------



## armophob

armophob said:


> Thanks Steve, I set it up with root in lieu of Lewis. Your right, Richard, Jerry, I can't imagine all the Lewis choices.
> Right away it is picking up rerun Reno's that my Reno SL did not have, even though I set it to first run. But they are SD and won't be a risk of filling up the drive before I can delete them.


Just as an update. These are not working. I set one up for Showtime and it did not see the upcoming Tudors. So far, none of my combination booleen recording SL savers have produced recordings. I am going to drop them and separate again.


----------



## Steve

armophob said:


> Just as an update. These are not working. I set one up for Showtime and it did not see the upcoming Tudors. So far, none of my combination booleen recording SL savers have produced recordings. I am going to drop them and separate again.


I've been downloading CE's every week, and I found about a month or so ago I had to delete mine from the PRIORITIZER and set them up again. Are you running CE's or the NR? /steve


----------



## inkahauts

armophob said:


> Just as an update. These are not working. I set one up for Showtime and it did not see the upcoming Tudors. So far, none of my combination booleen recording SL savers have produced recordings. I am going to drop them and separate again.


Kill all your arsls... then go into your recent searches, and erase every one of them...

then set them up again.. and see what happens...


----------



## armophob

Steve said:


> I've been downloading CE's every week, and I found about a month or so ago I had to delete mine from the PRIORITIZER and set them up again. Are you running CE's or the NR? /steve





inkahauts said:


> Kill all your arsls... then go into your recent searches, and erase every one of them...
> 
> then set them up again.. and see what happens...


CE's every week. I am going to drop it all together. I cannot keep up with the shows to know if it is working or not. I just want to be sure I catch the recordings. I was complacent because most of the seasons had not started yet. Might be time to get a third HR to get more prioritizer room. It was a good idea, just too much maintenance while we do the CE thing. Thanks.


----------



## Steve

My "multi-show" AUTORECORDS seem finally to be working as expected. My only gripe is that the recorded shows all get lumped in to the same folder, which I find annoying.

If I break them apart, I'm well under the 50 limit (about 35-40 on my "busiest" HR2x's), so I'm probably going to go back to managing them individually. It's a shame, because I found it very convenient to bunch all the "first run" shows on a particular network together and manage their priority as a group. I'm hopeful that DirecTV will take a good look at implementing this _Wish List _request:

*SEARCH/AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in folders named for the show titles, in SEARCH results or the PLAYLIST. *

/steve


----------



## dhhaines

Steve said:


> My "multi-show" AUTORECORDS seem finally to be working as expected. My only gripe is that the recorded shows all get lumped in to the same folder, which I find annoying.
> 
> If I break them apart, I'm well under the 50 limit (about 35-40 on my "busiest" HR2x's), so I'm probably going to go back to managing them individually. It's a shame, because I found it very convenient to bunch all the "first run" shows on a particular network together and manage their priority as a group. I'm hopeful that DirecTV will take a good look at implementing this _Wish List _request:
> 
> *SEARCH/AUTORECORD matches should be grouped in folders named for the show titles, in SEARCH results or the PLAYLIST. *
> 
> /steve


I noticed the same thing that the autorecords have filled in as expected in the last 24-48 hours. Since I haven't reset my receiver this week I was curious as to why all the sudden they started working. I wonder if they did something with the guide data this week.

I agree with you on the folder situation, but right now I need to use the autorecord to keep up with the number of SL I have. If/when they get MRV working between DVR's it won't be as big of a problem.


----------



## LI-SVT

Steve said:


> I've been downloading CE's every week, and I found about a month or so ago I had to delete mine from the PRIORITIZER and set them up again. Are you running CE's or the NR? /steve


I found this would happen with the rollout of a new NR sometimes. I don't know why but when my box would update the ARSLs would stop. Deleting and recreating them was the only fix. The search part always worked but the results would not get added to the todo list.


----------



## Steve

Came across the post below over in the TiVo Community Forums and decided to see if it had applicability for HR2x users.

I modified Mr. Tupper's technique and simply NNOT'd one unique keyword from the "generic" description. The SEARCH I constructed was: *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249, First-Run Only*.

This AUTORECORD resulted in 4 recordings last week: the 11PM showings on *4/6,7,8* and *4/9*.

Putting this out there for those of you that may have issues with similar poorly-described shows, in case it helps. /steve



Martin Tupper said:


> *The Daily Show, wishlists and you.*
> 
> I've mentioned this in other threads, but someone asked that I start a new thread.
> 
> As anyone who has set up a Season Pass for "The Daily Show" knows, a few times a year, they take off for a couple of weeks and Comedy Central airs reruns. Unfortunately, they don't bother to provide good guide data for these reruns. They just used generic data. Without good guide data, TiVo can't determine if these are new shows or old shows, so it "plays it safe" and records them all, four or five times a day, for a week or two.
> 
> To get around this, the conventional wisdom has been to set up a recurring manual recording. However, the new Wishlist features in the 9.x software allow for a much more elegant solution. Here's how:
> Create a new WishList.
> Enter the show title as the first Keyword _(or as a Title Keyword)_; "Daily Show with Jon Stewart"
> Give it a Thumbs up (which is the default) *[Note: Means results must have this term]*
> Enter the generic program description as the second Keyword _(NOT as a Title Keyword)_: "A humorous slant on top news stories"
> Give it a thumbs down. *[Note: Means results must not have this term]*
> Set the WishList to Auto Record with "first run only".
> In an nutshell, this will record all new episodes and ignore episodes with generic guide data.
> 
> No more reruns. No more multiple recordings. No more random Friday recordings as part of a M-F manual recording. And TiVo can choose to record a later airing if the tuners are busy at 11:00pm.
> 
> In addition to working very well for The Daily show and The Colbert Report, I use the above method for:
> an ongoing "Amazing Race" wishlist that will automatically record each new season, but ignore generic reruns on GSN or Fox Reality.
> SNL & Conan O'Brien wishlists that ignore generic, late night reruns.


----------



## dhhaines

Steve said:


> Came across the post below over in the TiVo Community Forums and decided to see if it had applicability for HR2x users.
> 
> I'm a little slow on the uptake sometimes , so I'm still not exactly sure why it works, but it appears that it does, at least for _The Daily Show_.
> 
> I modified Mr. Tupper's technique and simply NNOT'd one unique keyword from the "generic" description. The SEARCH I constructed was: *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249*. This AUTORECORD resulted in 4 recordings last week: the 11PM showings on 4/6,7,8 & 9.
> 
> Putting this out there for those of you that may have issues with similar poorly-described shows, in case it helps. /steve


Interesting. I'll give this a try. Sometimes search logic doesn't make much common sense but still works. I never would have thought that would work.


----------



## Steve

dhhaines said:


> Interesting. I'll give this a try. Sometimes search logic doesn't make much common sense but still works. I never would have thought that would work.


Same here. 

I just fixed the above post. I forgot to add my search was "first run" only.

/steve


----------



## Syzygy

Thanx for the tip, Steve (and Martin Tupper)! I replaced my SL with the *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249, First-Run Only* autorecord and I'm sure it'll work like a charm.

Steve, I'm not sure why you and dhhaines are saying you're not sure why it works. It seems to be an ordinary non-title keyword search. I'm thinking the "stewart" keyword has an implied "*" at its end, so it may match "stewarts" and so forth, even in descriptions and actor lists, but I'm not too worried about that.

What about the Boolean search rules am I missing?


----------



## Richierich

I guess Steve was wondering why the NNOT SLANT doesn't stop the Initial First Run Viewing from recording since it also has the generic term "Slant" in it's Generic Description. If it is a First Run it must ignore the NNOT SLANT and then use it for subsequent searches and selections.


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> I guess Steve was wondering why the NNOT SLANT doesn't stop the Initial First Run Viewing from recording since it also has the generic term "Slant" in it's Generic Description. If it is a First Run it must ignore the NNOT SLANT and then use it for subsequent searches and selections.


Sort of. The ones that recorded all say "no information available", so the "generic description" changes, which is what allows them to record. What I don't understand is how you can depend on the description changing like that as it gets closer to air time, but apparently it does! /steve


----------



## trainman

Steve said:


> What I don't understand is how you can depend on the description changing like that as it gets closer to air time, but apparently it does! /steve


Apparently, once Comedy Central lets Tribune know that there's going to be a new episode, the guide data changes from something like this:

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Description: (unknown)
Original Air Date: (unknown)

To something like this:

The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
Description:
Original Air Date: 4/14/2009

The "(unknown)" data triggers the "generic" description, but the correct original air date with a missing description triggers the DirecTV receivers to use the "No information available" text.

Once in a great, great while, they'll actually have a description for the first-run episodes (i.e., the name of the interviewee) in addition to the original air date. Those are days to celebrate.


----------



## Steve

trainman said:


> Apparently, once Comedy Central lets Tribune know that there's going to be a new episode, the guide data changes from something like this:
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> Description: (unknown)
> Original Air Date: (unknown)
> 
> To something like this:
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> Description:
> Original Air Date: 4/14/2009
> 
> The "(unknown)" data triggers the "generic" description, but the correct original air date with a missing description triggers the DirecTV receivers to use the "No information available" text.
> 
> Once in a great, great while, they'll actually have a description for the first-run episodes (i.e., the name of the interviewee) in addition to the original air date. Those are days to celebrate.


Ahhh. That explains it. Thx! Must happen with all shows like this.

Kudos to Mr. Tupper for realizing this and coming up with his clever work-around! /steve


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> Thanx for the tip... I'm thinking the "stewart" keyword has an implied "*" at its end, so it may match "stewarts" and so forth, even in descriptions and actor lists, but I'm not too worried about that.


Did a little experimenting.

*Daily Sh* finds the same shows that *Stewart* does, verifiying that the implied wildcard asterisk is appended to the last word (when you don't say AALL or AANY).

*Daily Jon *finds nothing, verifying the rule that all the words must be found in order and be contiguous.

*Daily Show with Jon Stewart* *NNOT slant CCHAN 249* (48 characters) works just as well as *Stewart* *NNOT slant CCHAN 249* and has the advantage of minimizing accidental matches on *Stewart**. So that's what I'll be using -- with *First-Run Only*, of course.


----------



## dhhaines

trainman said:


> Apparently, once Comedy Central lets Tribune know that there's going to be a new episode, the guide data changes from something like this:
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> Description: (unknown)
> Original Air Date: (unknown)
> 
> To something like this:
> 
> The Daily Show with Jon Stewart
> Description:
> Original Air Date: 4/14/2009
> 
> The "(unknown)" data triggers the "generic" description, but the correct original air date with a missing description triggers the DirecTV receivers to use the "No information available" text.
> 
> Once in a great, great while, they'll actually have a description for the first-run episodes (i.e., the name of the interviewee) in addition to the original air date. Those are days to celebrate.


So what you're saying is if the the description were done correctly this search WOULDN'T work. Which makes more sense. Because the NNOT should exclude the "correct" description.


----------



## trainman

dhhaines said:


> So what you're saying is if the the description were done correctly this search WOULDN'T work. Which makes more sense. Because the NNOT should exclude the "correct" description.


If the descriptions for each showing were always 100% correct, this search wouldn't be necessary -- the underlying problem is the lack of original air date for rerun episodes (which is apparently because Comedy Central doesn't decide which episode they're going to rerun until the last minute).

As it turns out, both the "Daily Show" and "Colbert Report" have full, correct descriptions this week, i.e., the names of the guests, and these searches seem to be working for me so far. (I think I did COLBERT NNOT DISCUSS CCHAN 249 for "The Colbert Report.")

The only problem I can see is if "The Daily Show" books a guest named Fred Slant, or something like that.


----------



## Steve

trainman said:


> [...]
> The only problem I can see is if "The Daily Show" books a guest named Fred Slant, or something like that.


Ya. You have to be careful about which words you choose. I tried putting an "exact phrase" after NNOT to mitigate the "Fred Slant" possibility, but it doesn't seem to work.

These searches all produce the same results... only one matched show on 4/20. It's the one that says "no info available", instead of the other three 4/20 matches, which currently say "A humorous slant on top news stories.")

*stewart NNOT slant
stewart NNOT humorous slant
stewart NNOT slant humorous
stewart NNOT slant cat
*
So it looks like terms after NNOT are treated as AANY's. /steve


----------



## slimoli

Is there any way to record a series by time slot ? Here is the situation:

A daily program is shown twice a day. One at 6:00 PM and the same episode at 11:00 PM. Guide information is absolutely identical. If I use the "First Run" it will record both episodes because the guide shows both are "new". The guide is wrong, I know, but this is a foreign channel with very few guide information.

I use to solve the problem when I had cable and a Motorola DVR. I had the option of "only in this time slot" which seems is not available with the HR22 (my receiver/DVR).

My question is: Is there anything I can do using the advanced search to make the receiver record only the 6:00 PM episode ?

Many thanks.


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> My question is: Is there anything I can do using the advanced search to make the receiver record only the 6:00 PM episode?


There is no "only in this time slot" option, although we have that request on our _Wish List_.

Whether set for "first-run" or "both", if the program has "normal" GUIDE info, the "28-day" rule should prevent duplicate episodes from recording. IOW, if a particular show appeared in your "now-playing" list within 4 weeks or so of the next showing, the HR2x will normally not schedule it to re-record. So if the 6PM showing records, the 11PM showing should not.

That said, there have been problems with shows that have scant GUIDE information available, like _The Daily Show_ on Comedy Central. If you can't address them with the "Tupper Method" (see this post above), then the only other thing you can do is schedule a recurring "manual" recording at 6PM. This should work well, as long as the network doesn't move the show around to different time-slots without notice.

What is the show name, BTW? /steve


----------



## slimoli

Steve

Thank you very much. I am already using the manual mode , although the show does move sometimes and I need to cover several hours to catch it. The guide only has generic information, the same for all episodes.

The show is a soap opera on channel 2134 (Brazilian).


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> Steve
> 
> Thank you very much. I am already using the manual mode , although the show does move sometimes and I need to cover several hours to catch it. The guide only has generic information, the same for all episodes.
> 
> The show is a soap opera on channel 2134 (Brazilian).


I can't see that channel in my GUIDE, but if the generic info is always the same and actually changes at the time of the recording (like with _The Daily Show_), you might want to give the "Tupper method" above a try. It may work! 

Just pick a unique word from the generic description. Let's say the show is called _Days of Our Lives_ and the generic description reads "See what happens next" and it's on channel 2134. I'd try setting up this AUTORECORD:

*our lives NNOT happens CCHAN 2134*

Make it "First Run Only".

In case you are wondering, "our lives" in the beginning of the search will only match shows with the exact phrase "our lives" in the title or description. Unfortunately, words after the NNOT are not seen as an exact phrase, so pick only one NNOT word from the generic description. /steve


----------



## slimoli

Thanks again, Steve. Using the name of the program on the KEYWORD not always work, even for some American channels. If I do:

THE TUDORS CCHAN 537 I get no hits. 

If I do:

IN TREATMENT CCHAN 501 it works.

In the case of the Brazilian channel it only finds the program name if I use TITLE. There is no description but "No Information Available", anyway.

I will keep using manual until anything cleaner can be done.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> Thanks again, Steve. Using the name of the program on the KEYWORD not always work, even for some American channels. If I do:
> 
> THE TUDORS CCHAN 537 I get no hits.


Hmmm. What s/w release are you using? That search works OK for me using 0x02F4... even tho it really shouldn't, since I'm not an SHO subscriber!  /steve


----------



## slimoli

0x2D7 . I am not a CE member, is there any way to get the 0x2F4 ? Is it a NR ?


----------



## Drew2k

slimoli said:


> Thanks again, Steve. Using the name of the program on the KEYWORD not always work, even for some American channels. If I do:
> 
> THE TUDORS CCHAN 537 I get no hits.
> 
> If I do:
> 
> IN TREATMENT CCHAN 501 it works.
> 
> In the case of the Brazilian channel it only finds the program name if I use TITLE. There is no description but "No Information Available", anyway.
> 
> I will keep using manual until anything cleaner can be done.
> 
> Thanks anyway.


I have my ARSL set to "THE TUDORS TTITLE CCHAN 537 540" and then qualify it with HDTV, so that it looks for "The Tudors" in the title on any of the Showtime channels. The odd thing is on my HR20-100 it lists all of the available showings, but doesn't schedule any to be recorded until within a day or two of the next new showing.


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> 0x2D7 . I am not a CE member, is there any way to get the 0x2F4 ? Is it a NR ?


Yes. It's the current NR for the HR20-700. If I"m not mistaken, tho, any of the current NR's should be able to correctly execute that search. I thought you might be on a CE where something changed. /steve


----------



## slimoli

Things are even more strange now.I have 2 HR22-100, same software (0X2D7) , I enter:

THE TUDORS CCHAN 537

First HR22-100 shows " There are no matching programs at this time"
2nd HR22-100 lists all the Tudors on ch 537, as it should.

Guides are exactely the same on boths HR22-100

I managed to get a list of the episodes on the Brazilian ch using onlythe partial (one word) title . Using the full name is a no go. The Tupper method , however, put all the showings on the To Do list.


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> Things are even more strange now.I have 2 HR22-100, same software (0X2D7) , I enter:
> 
> THE TUDORS CCHAN 537
> 
> First HR22-100 shows " There are no matching programs at this time"
> 2nd HR22-100 lists all the Tudors on ch 537, as it should.
> 
> Guides are exactely the same on boths HR22-100
> 
> I managed to get a list of the episodes on the Brazilian ch using onlythe partial (one word) title . Using the full name is a no go. The Tupper method , however, put all the showings on the To Do list.


Something's definitely wacky with that first HR22-100's GUIDE data. If you reboot it twice within a half-hour, the GUIDE data should clear and re-build.

Re: the Tupper method, I believe it only works on shows where there's a first a generic description that "changes" to "no information available" at the time of the recording, or right before it. So if that's the case with your soap, I'd let that AUTORECORD stand and see what actually records, in spite of what your TODO list says now. If the description doesn't change, then it won't work. Nothing to lose by trying except some temporary disk space.  Also, be sure to select "first-run only" if you do leave the Tupper AUTORECORD active. /steve


----------



## slimoli

Thanks Steve. The "no information available" is present on all episodes, re-runs or not, and never change. 

THE TUDORS CCHAN 537 ...no hits
TUDORS CCHAN 537..........works fine.

I will reboot and see how it goes.


update: The reboot solved it. THE TUDORS CCHAN 537 now works.


----------



## slimoli

I was playing with the SEARCH , KEYWORD and I think there is a bug with the AUTORECORD function:

- I want to record all NEW (First run only) Indycar race on ch 603.
-I need to exclude the Indycar "Lights" , only want the real deal.
-Not interested in the qualifying, wanna exclude it.

Here is what I tried using the following keywords:

INDYCAR CCHAN 603 NNOT LIGHTS NNOT QUALIFYING

Then I selected SPORTS, ALL

Got 2 results, the race on Sunday and a re-run on Monday (so far, great!) 

Selected AUTORECORD, FIRST RUN ONLY

On the To Do list , only the re-run came up on Monday instead of the live race on Sunday. It looks like the first show is ignored when I select first run only.

Is it something already reported ?


----------



## inkahauts

slimoli said:


> I was playing with the SEARCH , KEYWORD and I think there is a bug with the AUTORECORD function:
> 
> - I want to record all NEW (First run only) Indycar race on ch 603.
> -I need to exclude the Indycar "Lights" , only want the real deal.
> -Not interested in the qualifying, wanna exclude it.
> 
> Here is what I tried using the following keywords:
> 
> INDYCAR CCHAN 603 NNOT LIGHTS NNOT QUALIFYING
> 
> Then I selected SPORTS, ALL
> 
> Got 2 results, the race on Sunday and a re-run on Monday (so far, great!)
> 
> Selected AUTORECORD, FIRST RUN ONLY
> 
> On the To Do list , only the re-run came up on Monday instead of the live race on Sunday. It looks like the first show is ignored when I select first run only.
> 
> Is it something already reported ?


Couple things.. One, you only need to use NNOT once... Every word after it will be considered a NNOT.. until the next boolean word, if any.

Second. It choose that show for a reason, but what the reason is is the question... I have had that happen in the past, but only under 2 circumstances.. it was the first time I ever set up said ARSL, for which I have no specific reasoning, but It has never been arbitrary after the first one...

The other reason is simple.. It fell lower in the priority list, and there was a conflict that prevented it from recording the actual first airing, so it then will record on the next repeat of that exact episode. This could easily be whats happening with you first recording. Check your to do list carefully, and remember to add time if you also padded the end, which I always do with sports..


----------



## Richierich

Also, if it is a Live Event you may want to include the Keyword "LIVE" in there so it selects only LIVE EVENTS and the second one will not be LIVE in theory. I occasionally get the second event to record instead of the first one too but it is rare.

So it would look like this: INDYCAR LIVE CCHAN 603 NNOT LIGHTS QUALIFYING

Steve, why can't we EDIT an entry already created? You have to Delete it and start all over again which is ridiculous.


----------



## slimoli

Thank you guys. Although there is the word LIVE on the program description, INDYCAR LIVE CCHAN 603 produces no hit, can't figure why. 

My original search or using NNOT just once as suggested produces the right hits, only the live and rerun are listed. The problem is when I select AUTORECORD, First Run Only, it picks the rerun and not the live one. There is no conflict and no other program scheduled at the same time.


----------



## Steve

slimoli said:


> Thank you guys. Although there is the word LIVE on the program description, INDYCAR LIVE CCHAN 603 produces no hit, can't figure why.
> 
> My original search or using NNOT just once as suggested produces the right hits, only the live and rerun are listed. The problem is when I select AUTORECORD, First Run Only, it picks the rerun and not the live one. There is no conflict and no other program scheduled at the same time.


It's because you need the AALL operator in front. When you don't quality terms in the beginning, the HR looks for the exact phrase "INDYCAR LIVE", which is why you're not getting any hits.

Try this instead: *AALL indycar live CCHAN 603*

It means both "indycar" and "live" need to be present, but in no particular order.

/steve


----------



## slimoli

Thanks Steve. With AALL it works now.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> Came across the post below over in the TiVo Community Forums and decided to see if it had applicability for HR2x users.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I modified Mr. Tupper's technique and simply NNOT'd one unique keyword from the "generic" description. The SEARCH I constructed was: *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249, First-Run Only*.
> 
> This AUTORECORD resulted in 4 recordings last week: the 11PM showings on *4/6,7,8* and *4/9*. /steve


I'm happy to report that for the third week in a row, this SEARCH has resulted in *only* recording the 11PM ET Mon-Thurs episodes. It's a winner!

It would be great to know if others have been able to successfully apply this technique to other "generically described" shows that typically record too many duplicate or unwanted episodes. /steve


----------



## oldfantom

Well, the one I have issues with sometimes is the Simpson's. But the generic description is something like .. Marge and Homer raise Bart Lisa and Baby Maggie. Nothing I would NNOT


----------



## Steve

oldfantom said:


> Well, the one I have issues with sometimes is the Simpson's. But the generic description is something like .. Marge and Homer raise Bart Lisa and Baby Maggie. Nothing I would NNOT


Just checked my FOX affiliate's _Simpsons'_ showings and all 21 episodes appear to have pretty good GUIDE data. I'm seeing unique episode descriptions and "first aired" dates, so I wouldn't expect to see _Daily Show_ type issues here in NY. Guess it's a problem with the information your affiliate is sending to TMS.

Unfortunately, you can't NNOT a phrase, AFAIK. You could try NNOT'ing "raise", however. Not foolproof, but might be right 99% of the time, like my NNOT'ing "slant" above. /steve


----------



## inkahauts

I still want Diredctv to give me the control Replay did with recordings..


----------



## vega

anyone having issues with Nascar? My HR21-700 refuses to record on channels I get, but will record from a station I don't get. Todays Nationwide is on 7-1, Buffalo NY, but no matter what I do short of recording direct from the guide, it insists on recording it on 10-1 from Rochester NY. I do not receive this station OTA or on DTV, and it is not in my favorites list. The prioritizer and autorecord has proven to be useless for this, and the Sprint series, along with a host of other shows that are on the Rochester stations.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> anyone having issues with Nascar? My HR21-700 refuses to record on channels I get, but will record from a station I don't get. Todays Nationwide is on 7-1, Buffalo NY, but no matter what I do short of recording direct from the guide, it insists on recording it on 10-1 from Rochester NY. I do not receive this station OTA or on DTV, and it is not in my favorites list. The prioritizer and autorecord has proven to be useless for this, and the Sprint series, along with a host of other shows that are on the Rochester stations.


So frustrating DirecTV allows this. Will it actually try to record 10-1, tho? Or will GAMESEARCH "swoop in" at the actual recording time and find the 7-1 showing?

It's unbelievable to me that they still don't filter our SEARCH results by channels we get. GAMESEARCH should only apply to blackouts on channels we get, and not be a band-aid to a bigger underlying issue. :bang

Just my .02. /steve


----------



## vega

it will record 10-1, just a blank screen.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> it will record 10-1, just a blank screen.


That's a serious bug then, IMO. If you haven't already, you should definitely report it in the appropriate "issues" thread. /steve

PS: In the meantime, if 10-1 is NOT a channel you get, have you tried "removing" it, under "Edit off-air channels?" I'm thinking that in spite of my earlier rant, you can remove OTA channels. Just not SAT channels.


----------



## vega

I'll have a look, I did remove it from both favorites lists. Looking in the guide, the Rochester channels are not listed.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> I'll have a look, I did remove it from both favorites lists. Looking in the guide, the Rochester channels are not listed.


Might want to make sure your GUIDE is set to "ALL channels", to be sure. If you remove it from Edit OFF-AIR channels, you shouldn't even be able to tune to it manually, using 10-1 on the remote. /steve


----------



## xmguy

I've filled my series links. I'd like to use this. But want to set shows like CSI: NY and Miami but only to record NEW episodes. Can the commands be set to filter like that?


----------



## Steve

xmguy said:


> I've filled my series links. I'd like to use this. But want to set shows like CSI: NY and Miami but only to record NEW episodes. Can the commands be set to filter like that?


Yes. Once ;you do create a KEYWORD SEARCH that finds the correct shows (repeats or not), when you select AUTORECORD, you have the same options you do when setting up a SL... First-run only, Keep at Most, etc.

If you want just _CSI:NY_ and _Miami_, you can try *csi TTITLE NNOT marg*. Since you want FIRST-RUN only, you probably don't have to add a CCHAN #. If you want all the CSI's, *csi TTITLE* should do it. If you only want the CSI's from USAHD, e.g., then try *csi TTITLE CCHAN 242*. /steve


----------



## vega

Steve said:


> Might want to make sure your GUIDE is set to "ALL channels", to be sure. If you remove it from Edit OFF-AIR channels, you shouldn't even be able to tune to it manually, using 10-1 on the remote. /steve


the Rochester channels were removed from the off air list. If I try to tune to 10-1, the unit will go to the next channel, 17-1 (PBS). The record functions however insist on recording 10-1.

All I can do now is find the shows manually, and record. Record series, autorecord etc for OTA is definitely broken. If I do not delete the autorecord, or the series from the prioritizer, the recordings get canceled in favor of the Rochester stations. I guess I'll have to babysit until the issue is resolved.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> the Rochester channels were removed from the off air list. If I try to tune to 10-1, the unit will go to the next channel, 17-1 (PBS). The record functions however insist on recording 10-1.
> 
> All I can do now is find the shows manually, and record. Record series, autorecord etc for OTA is definitely broken. If I do not delete the autorecord, or the series from the prioritizer, the recordings get canceled in favor of the Rochester stations. I guess I'll have to babysit until the issue is resolved.


Sorry to hear that. Can't think of any other possible work-arounds.

If you haven't already, you should definitely document this in the "issues" threads so DirecTV is aware there is a problem. Better for you to do it than others, in case they want to contact you directly about it. TIA. /steve


----------



## Syzygy

By now everyone's on board with using cumbersome Keyword Autorecords to get around the 50-SL limit. But here's a couple of ideas that only recently occurred to me (D'oh!):

• Conflicts, esp. with _Law & Order: SVU_ -- which repeats on Saturday, as does _Trauma_:

AANY Chuck Heroes One Parenthood TTITLE CCHAN 11
AANY Chris Office 30 *Law NNOT SVU* TTITLE CCHAN 11
AANY Community Leno SNL *SVU* Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 11 *(low priority)*

• Series appearing on multiple but contiguous channels:

AANY Californication NFL Penn TTITLE CCHAN *537 540*
AANY Dexter Nude Nurse Weeds TTITLE CCHAN *537 540*

P.S. 
Add *& Show Types, Series* to prevent matches on movies, etc.
*First-run only* is usually selected with these Keyword Autorecords.


----------



## Steve

Nice work, Frank!

I wonder if you can also use double entry with *CCHAN *to insure you get your local sports team on the channel you want, by entering it twice?

*ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one you prefer)
*ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one(s) you prefer less)

My theory is if it's on both channels, DirecTV will recognize the second one as a dupe and only record the higher priority game. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## WyldCard

Steve said:


> Nice work, Frank!
> 
> I wonder if you can also use double entry with *CCHAN *to insure you get your local sports team on the channel you want, by entering it twice?
> 
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one you prefer)
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one(s) you prefer less)
> 
> My theory is if it's on both channels, DirecTV will recognize the second one as a dupe and only record the higher priority game. Anyone ever try this?


As hockey season approaches, or even the tail end of baseball this type of search is close to on point for me..

Here is the bay area, Sharks or Giants away games are usually on 696 in SD (not shown in HD) while home games are on 696 in SD AND 696-1 in HD. Unfortunately, the descriptions are almost ALWAYS identical. Hi-Def category is not used in the description. and I could not find a way to autorecord the -1 channel last year.

In the last year, Is there a way to Autorecord -1 Channels using the CCHAN command, or other commands?

I am sorry if this is covered somewhere and I missed it. I have been doing some searches but have yet to uncover the answer.

Thanks


----------



## Steve

WyldCard said:


> As hockey season approaches, or even the tail end of baseball this type of search is close to on point for me..
> 
> Here is the bay area, Sharks or Giants away games are usually on 696 in SD (not shown in HD) while home games are on 696 in SD AND 696-1 in HD. Unfortunately, the descriptions are almost ALWAYS identical. Hi-Def category is not used in the description. and I could not find a way to autorecord the -1 channel last year.
> 
> In the last year, Is there a way to Autorecord -1 Channels using the CCHAN command, or other commands?
> 
> I am sorry if this is covered somewhere and I missed it. I have been doing some searches but have yet to uncover the answer.
> 
> Thanks


Unfortunately, there's no "Autorecord -1 channel", at least that I know of. E.g., I've tried NNOT'ing channels, to no avail. The good news is if the descriptions are exactly the same, then my searches above may stand a chance. Because they're identical, the HR2x may decide to not schedule the lower priority search, if both searches show matches.

If you do try it, would love to know what happens. TIA.


----------



## WyldCard

Steve said:


> Unfortunately, there's no "Autorecord -1 channel", at least that I know of. E.g., I've tried NNOT'ing channels, to no avail. The good news is if the descriptions are exactly the same, then my searches above may stand a chance. Because they're identical, the HR2x may decide to not schedule the lower priority search, if both searches show matches.
> 
> If you do try it, would love to know what happens. TIA.


Well, hockey dosent start till october, but I will try to set this up with Giants telecasts over this next week or so and report back.

/Jim


----------



## WyldCard

WyldCard said:


> Well, hockey dosent start till october, but I will try to set this up with Giants telecasts over this next week or so and report back.
> 
> /Jim





Steve said:


> Nice work, Frank!
> 
> I wonder if you can also use double entry with *CCHAN *to insure you get your local sports team on the channel you want, by entering it twice?
> 
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one you prefer)
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one(s) you prefer less)
> 
> My theory is if it's on both channels, DirecTV will recognize the second one as a dupe and only record the higher priority game. Anyone ever try this?


Ok, so here is an in progress update.

The nested idea I am having trouble with due to a character limit in the searches, I run out of room, but am still trying things.

I did set up the 2 following autorecords that *appear* to be working correctly so far using existing guide data.

AALL SAN FRANCISCO AT LIVE CCHAN 696 697

AALL SAN FRANCISCO AT LIVE CCHAN 2 11

Additional Settings:
Sports
First Run
1 Show
1Hour Pad at end

*Note, General Pref is to HIDE SD Duplicates*
This works for all channels except 696 which shows both SD and HD. It might be because comcast bay area uses the -1 as selective HD telecasts.

The effect of these two autorecords was correctly schedule games where there is a HD telecast on 696-1 and 696 when no HD game is available. In addition, it correctly picked up the FOX (channel 2) and KNTV (channel 11) telecasts of both Giants and 49er games.

*Potential Issues - TBD*
1. As new guide data is added, will the autorecord switch from the SD feed tohe HD feed on 696. Comcast Bay Area was VERY bad about updating guide data for the -1 channel last year. Many times they would do so within 24 hours of the telecast.

2. Potential for San Francisco State or other unintended telecasts to sneak into the queue.

More in about a week or so.... as new Giants and 49er games roll into the guide data.

/Jim


----------



## Steve

Thanks for keeping us posted, Jim!

For those that may be seeing this for the first time, *Wyldcard* is testing a way to manage situations where his local team is being shown on more than one channel. When given that choice, he wants the HR2x to favor particular channels.


----------



## WyldCard

Steve said:


> Thanks for keeping us posted, Jim!
> 
> For those that may be seeing this for the first time, *Wyldcard* is testing a way to manage situations where his local team is being shown on more than one channel. When given that choice, he wants the HR2x to favor particular channels.


Further update:..... The search is continuing to work well it is correctly picking the HD channel when available. But as a reminder that more can go wrong than just the search string.

Yesterday's Giants Game was LISTED in the guide as being available in the guide on 696 in SD and 696-1 in HD. The search script picked it up the HD telecast as the one to record...(yay). Since it was an afternoon game my thoughts were to come home and grill something up on the BBQ and watch the game......

Well the BBQ was good..... however..... Apparently someone forgot to throw the switch at Comcast Sports BA or DirecTV.... I ended up with an entire recording of the DIRECTV logo.... and the jazzy elevator music. *no yay*.....

So to recap, Search strings are only as good as the GUIDE data, and only as good as the SIGNAL actually being transmitted......

Back in a few days, Giants are off today and the Niners dont play till the weekend.

/Jim


----------



## bonscott87

My Red Wings search is now picking up pre-season games so it's still working as it did last year.


----------



## jpoet

Directv (for some unfathomable reason) modifies the show title to say "Team @ Team" instead of NFL Football. This makes it impossible to set up a recording rule for all NFL Football games.

Doing a keyword search for football would result in college games getting recorded as well, which I don't want.

Has anyone been able to solve this problem?

Thanks,

John


----------



## WyldCard

jpoet said:


> Directv (for some unfathomable reason) modifies the show title to say "Team @ Team" instead of NFL Football. This makes it impossible to set up a recording rule for all NFL Football games.
> 
> Doing a keyword search for football would result in college games getting recorded as well, which I don't want.
> 
> Has anyone been able to solve this problem?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> John


Are you recording NFLST? If so, NFL is listed in the description. Instead of doing a title search, will it work as a keyword search?

Something along the lines of the following

AALL NFL LIVE

Set the show type to Events

I am sure you can add additional keywords for whatever your specifically looking to record. Hope this helps.

/Jim


----------



## jpoet

WyldCard said:


> Are you recording NFLST? If so, NFL is listed in the description. Instead of doing a title search, will it work as a keyword search?
> /Jim


Thanks Jim, but no, I don't have Sunday Ticket. I just want to record all the games broadcast by my local network affiliates. In that scenario, the word NFL does not seem to be in any part of the Directv guide data.

Without NFL to key off of, I end up getting a bunch of college and high school football games.

John


----------



## Steve

jpoet said:


> Without NFL to key off of, I end up getting a bunch of college and high school football games.


Confirmed. I don't have ST either and last night's Steelers/Titans game, e.g., did not have NFL in the description.

One (cumbersome) solution I can see is to set up a separate AUTORECORD for each team you're interested in:

*AALL* giants live
*AALL* jets live
*AALL* [...]

You can also try ganging a few teams up on one line (up to 50 characters total), as follows:

*AANY* jets giants colts patriots *CCHAN* 2 400 *& Show Types, Live*

(I limited the channel range to avoid picking up the NFLST games.)


----------



## WyldCard

jpoet said:


> Thanks Jim, but no, I don't have Sunday Ticket. I just want to record all the games broadcast by my local network affiliates. In that scenario, the word NFL does not seem to be in any part of the Directv guide data.
> 
> Without NFL to key off of, I end up getting a bunch of college and high school football games.
> 
> John


John,

I took a look at potentially using the NNOT command and using the keyword college, but that did not work either for network affiliates. The only thing that jumps to mind would be to set up a recurring manual program based on network. In other words, you know when and what channels will be used for the NFL. FOX, CBS, NBC on Sunday, and ESPN on Monday.

For example, FOX here in the bay area carries the Niner games. Football early games start at 10 and late games start at 1. So if you always have doubleheaders you could start the Fox autorecord at 10 and go to 5PM.

Unless you can find a word in the college or high school guide data you can use to eliminate them, I am not sure what else would work other than specific teams/cities/keywords as Steve suggested.

/Jim


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Nice work, Frank!
> 
> I wonder if you can also use double entry with *CCHAN *to insure you get your local sports team on the channel you want, by entering it twice?
> 
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one you prefer)
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one(s) you prefer less)
> 
> My theory is if it's on both channels, DirecTV will recognize the second one as a dupe and only record the higher priority game. Anyone ever try this?


I do this with the Lakers ARSLs I have.. I actually have 5 dedicated just to them... I always proefer the local broadcasters over the national ones when I have a choice...

It works, fort the most part. Here is the issues I have had...

Sometimes, if the guide data populates a lower priority first it doesn't switch to the higehr one when it is populated in the guide data. I think because its considerd the same program, so it doesnt see the poitn in changing. Also I have noticed when this does happen that it generally ios the local station that has this problem, so I also wonder if it has somehtign to do with the fact they don;t always callthat broadcast HD where as the other lower priority one is shown as HD... ( I never use HD in my searches.. No need to.. I always use.... ALL (sports team name) EVENTS CCHAN xxx & Sorts & (whatever sports). And I never use the term LIVE.

I have never missed a recording that way, and 90% of the time I get the channel I want first as well when a game is on multiple channels atthe same time, and it never records any game more than once on one channel.


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Also I have noticed when this does happen that it generally ios the local station that has this problem, so I also wonder if it has somehtign to do with the fact they don;t always callthat broadcast HD where as the other lower priority one is shown as HD... ( I never use HD in my searches.. No need to.. I always use.... ALL (sports team name) EVENTS CCHAN xxx & Sorts & (whatever sports). And I never use the term LIVE.


If you have "Hide SD dupes" set in preferences, I believe the scheduler favors the HD if there's a choice, so that may be why you sometimes don't get the local broadcast.

"Events" and "Live" seem to work equally well to just get the game, and not the pre- or post-game shows. They're usually both present in the game's keywords. I got into the habit of using "Live" early on and it seems to work for me.


----------



## RACJ2

Steve said:


> I wonder if you can also use double entry with *CCHAN *to insure you get your local sports team on the channel you want, by entering it twice?
> 
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one you prefer)
> *ALL *your team live *CCHAN *(the one(s) you prefer less)
> 
> My theory is if it's on both channels, DirecTV will recognize the second one as a dupe and only record the higher priority game. Anyone ever try this?


I used something similar to this last year. It would find all the games, but didn't always mark them to record. I had to check the prioritizer screen about once a week and manually mark some of the games it missed. My logic was to try and record the opposing teams HD feed first, next the MSG SD feed and last a catchall. Here is what I had:

1. AALL HDTV SABRES
2. AALL SABRES CCHAN638 NNOT HDTV
3. AALL SABRES

(This was created after the MSG HD feeds were pulled from NHLCI).


----------



## Syzygy

All or most of my Keyword Autorecords are recording every rerun they can, even though all of them are set to First Run Only. This started happening as soon as I got the 0x034C update this Tuesday (9/15, 2:27 am).

Yesterday I went into one of them, canceled the Autorecord request and then set it up again using the original Keyword Search (again, specifying First Run Only)... but it persisted in recording reruns.


----------



## Steve

RACJ2 said:


> I used something similar to this last year. It would find all the games, but didn't always mark them to record. I had to check the prioritizer screen about once a week and manually mark some of the games it missed. My logic was to try and record the opposing teams HD feed first, next the MSG SD feed and last a catchall. Here is what I had:
> 
> 1. AALL HDTV SABRES
> 2. AALL SABRES CCHAN638 NNOT HDTV
> 3. AALL SABRES


I noticed that others have posted that sometimes the HD flag isn't present, even for HD broadcasts, which makes using that keyword unreliable. I did find with some testing last year that if you have "hide SD dupes" set in preferences, given a choice, the HR2x would favor the HD station, but I don't remember if that was also because the HD game was properly tagged.

You might want to try similar searches this year, but use channel ranges instead. Nothing to lose.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> All or most of my Keyword Autorecords are recording every rerun they can, even though all of them are set to First Run Only. This started happening as soon as I got the 0x034C update this Tuesday (9/15, 2:27 am).
> 
> Yesterday I went into one of them, canceled the Autorecord request and then set it up again using the original Keyword Search (again, specifying First Run Only)... but it persisted in recording reruns.


Ya. I believe others are reporting similar issues for regular SL's. If you haven't already, I'd be sure to post that in the 34c "issues" thread to let them know it's happening with AUTORECORDS as well.


----------



## RACJ2

Steve said:


> I noticed that others have posted that sometimes the HD flag isn't present, even for HD broadcasts, which makes using that keyword unreliable. I did find with some testing last year that if you have "hide SD dupes" set in preferences, given a choice, the HR2x would favor the HD station, but I don't remember if that was also because the HD game was properly tagged.
> 
> You might want to try similar searches this year, but use channel ranges instead. Nothing to lose.


 OK, but when I have the preferences set to hide SD and it doesn't hide the RSN's or NHLCI SD channels, because the HD has a -1 (SD = 638, HD = 638-1). I didn't have any problems with it finding the HD channels, just with it marking them to record. Also, since the word Sabres is rather rare, I haven't seemed to really need to limit it by channel range in the AALL HDTV SABRES. I would have to include all the 600 thru 700's to be sure it checked all RSN's and CI channels.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> If you have "Hide SD dupes" set in preferences, I believe the scheduler favors the HD if there's a choice, so that may be why you sometimes don't get the local broadcast.
> 
> "Events" and "Live" seem to work equally well to just get the game, and not the pre- or post-game shows. They're usually both present in the game's keywords. I got into the habit of using "Live" early on and it seems to work for me.


Let me clarify... I have all my locals in HD, and every Lakers game and dodgers game broadcast locally have been in HD since Jan 2006 (maybe 2005)... SO the hide hd duplicates has nothing to do with it, its that the local doesn't call it hd, and the sat channel does maybe... but generally, kcal is very good about also noting HD broadcasts, so I don't think its that, i think its where its showing first...

The reason I avoid LIVE is that once in a while a game is delayed by an hour... (* KCAL said they aren't going to delay any games this year!) They used to do it for some of the games in the east that start at 430 local, they'd wait till 530 or 6... Also, most the pre and post game shows out here have the worked live in them, so live doesn't solve that issue for me, but events always does... The great thing is that we have the option for either!


----------



## inkahauts

RACJ2 said:


> I used something similar to this last year. It would find all the games, but didn't always mark them to record. I had to check the prioritizer screen about once a week and manually mark some of the games it missed. My logic was to try and record the opposing teams HD feed first, next the MSG SD feed and last a catchall. Here is what I had:
> 
> 1. AALL HDTV SABRES
> 2. AALL SABRES CCHAN638 NNOT HDTV
> 3. AALL SABRES
> 
> (This was created after the MSG HD feeds were pulled from NHLCI).


Often you will find that ARSLs will not mark something ever, but it will record... I never check up on it, I stopped that long ago, I have way to many set.. But I can tell if it misses a game, and they never do...


----------



## inkahauts

Syzygy said:


> All or most of my Keyword Autorecords are recording every rerun they can, even though all of them are set to First Run Only. This started happening as soon as I got the 0x034C update this Tuesday (9/15, 2:27 am).
> 
> Yesterday I went into one of them, canceled the Autorecord request and then set it up again using the original Keyword Search (again, specifying First Run Only)... but it persisted in recording reruns.


What ARSLs are doing this?


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> I noticed that others have posted that sometimes the HD flag isn't present, even for HD broadcasts, which makes using that keyword unreliable. I did find with some testing last year that if you have "hide SD dupes" set in preferences, given a choice, the HR2x would favor the HD station, but I don't remember if that was also because the HD game was properly tagged.
> 
> You might want to try similar searches this year, but use channel ranges instead. Nothing to lose.


Yeah, I Haven't used the HD flag since I first was playing with boolean word's ages ago, and I have always gotten an HD version over an sd version...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> The reason I avoid LIVE is that once in a while a game is delayed by an hour... (* KCAL said they aren't going to delay any games this year!) They used to do it for some of the games in the east that start at 430 local, they'd wait till 530 or 6...


Ya. Now that you mention it, there might be a conflict that will only allow you to catch a late-night or early morning replay of the game, and EVENT would still catch that, but LIVE wouldn't. You've convinced me to switch.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Ya. I believe others are reporting similar issues for regular SL's [First Run Only SLs recording every rerun]. If you haven't already, I'd be sure to post that in the 34c "issues" thread to let them know it's happening with AUTORECORDS as well.


I can find only one "issues" thread...

DIRECTV: Cutting Edge Information > 
DIRECTV: Cutting Edge > 
Cutting Edge Issues > 
*HR21/22/23 and R22 {CE:20:20} 0x034C - Issues Only*

Is there a non-CE thread for non-CE'ers to post to?

P.S. 
I couldn't find a report anything like "First Run Only SLs recording every rerun" in the above thread.
I did report my issue in the thread *HR2x and R22 0x034C - Discussion* a few hours before -- but it's a Discussion thread, not an Issues thread.


----------



## inkahauts

Syzygy said:


> I can find only one "issues" thread...
> 
> DIRECTV: Cutting Edge Information >
> DIRECTV: Cutting Edge >
> Cutting Edge Issues >
> *HR21/22/23 and R22 {CE:20:20} 0x034C - Issues Only*
> 
> Is there a non-CE thread for non-CE'ers to post to?
> 
> P.S.
> I couldn't find a report anything like "First Run Only SLs recording every rerun" in the above thread.
> I did report my issue in the thread *HR2x and R22 0x034C - Discussion* a few hours before -- but it's a Discussion thread, not an Issues thread.


Again, what are the actual ARSLs that are recording everything?


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Ya. Now that you mention it, there might be a conflict that will only allow you to catch a late-night or early morning replay of the game, and EVENT would still catch that, but LIVE wouldn't. You've convinced me to switch.


 Yeah, once in a blue moon I am glad for the reason too.. lord knows they repeat games 2 to 6 times starting right after they finish...


----------



## Syzygy

inkahauts said:


> What ARSLs are doing this [First Run Only SLs recording every rerun]?


Short answer: Seems like all of them that _could_ do it.

Long answer: These 5 Keyword Autorecords (out of 17 total) I'm sure of. The names in red had reruns recorded.

AANY Bang CSI Flashpoint Ghost NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4 (the CSI rerun was CSI: NY)
AANY Half Medium Mentalist Minds 60 TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Cold Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4
AANY Movies Smallville TTITLE CCHAN 23
AANY Intent Monk Plain TTITLE CCHAN 242


----------



## inkahauts

Syzygy said:


> Short answer: Seems like all of them that _could_ do it.
> 
> Long answer: These 5 Keyword Autorecords (out of 17 total) I'm sure of. The names in red had reruns recorded.
> 
> AANY Bang CSI Flashpoint Ghost NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4 (the CSI rerun was CSI: NY)
> AANY Half Medium Mentalist Minds 60 TTITLE CCHAN 4
> AANY Cold Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4
> AANY Movies Smallville TTITLE CCHAN 23
> AANY Intent Monk Plain TTITLE CCHAN 242


Anything on usa is usually them playing games by not entering any thing but generic guide data..

Medium I am not surprised by.. CBS has it now, and it makes sense for them to try and manipulate people by saying old shows are new so that people will find it on its new channel faster, hopefully...

As for the others, did u happen to notice what the guide data was? Was it just generic, like NCIS agents solve crime? Or did the episodes have specific episode title and info?

Do any of your SL's have upcoming repeats that are set to record in the to do list? let me know if you have some, I'll see if I can recreate the issue on one of my units.


----------



## Syzygy

USA has never caused problems for me before.
Medium I can believe is CBS's doing.
I saw *no *generic info in any of the reruns.

It's late here and I just turned off the TV for the night, but tomorrow morning I'll look for upcoming repeats that are set to record.


----------



## DogLover

Syzygy said:


> I can find only one "issues" thread...
> 
> DIRECTV: Cutting Edge Information >
> DIRECTV: Cutting Edge >
> Cutting Edge Issues >
> *HR21/22/23 and R22 {CE:20:20} 0x034C - Issues Only*
> 
> Is there a non-CE thread for non-CE'ers to post to?
> 
> P.S.
> I couldn't find a report anything like "First Run Only SLs recording every rerun" in the above thread.
> I did report my issue in the thread *HR2x and R22 0x034C - Discussion* a few hours before -- but it's a Discussion thread, not an Issues thread.


It's in the sticky threads at the top of this forum. Here.


----------



## DogLover

You know, my CSI autorecord has been recording repeats. I just assumed that it was CBS not correctly coding the shows, but maybe that's not the case.

The auto record is CSI TTITLE CHHAN 46.


----------



## Syzygy

inkahauts said:


> Do any of your SLs have upcoming repeats that are set to record in the To Do List?
> Let me know if you have some; I'll see if I can recreate the issue on one of my units.


Ch 004 - 08:00p Sat 9/19 - First aired 11/26/08 - CSI: Crime Scene Investigation
Ch 004 - 11:35p Sat 9/19 - First aired 03/22/06 - CSI: NY
Ch 004 - 12:35a Sun 9/20 - First aired 01/23/06 - CSI: Miami
Ch 004 - 01:35a Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/03/06 - Cold Case
Ch 537 - 07:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 11/30/08 - Dexter
Ch 537 - 09:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/07/08 - Californication
Ch 537 - 09:30p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/14/08 - Californication
Ch 539 - 11:00p Sun 9/20 - First aired 12/07/08 - Dexter
Ch 004 - 11:05p Sun 9/20 - First aired 03/29/06 - CSI: NY
Ch 005 - 12:30p Mon 9/21 - First aired 02/14/07 - Lost
(Here my HR2x made me wait while it flushed the To Do List, and then put me back at its top)
Ch 242 - 05:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 04/06/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 06:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/11/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 07:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/18/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 08:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 05/04/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 09:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 04/27/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 10:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/28/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 11:00a Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/12/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 12:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/26/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 11/16/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 02:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/19/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 03:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/05/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 07:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/30/07 - Dexter
Ch 539 - 08:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 10/07/07 - Dexter
Ch 245 - 10:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 06/29/09 - The Closer
Ch 245 - 11:00p Mon 9/21 - First aired 09/29/08 - Raising the Bar
Ch 539 - 07:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 10/28/07 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 10:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 07/26/09 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 11:00p Tue 9/22 - First aired 11/02/03 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 12:00a Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/07/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00a Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/21/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 07:00p Wed 9/23 - First aired 11/25/07 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 03:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 05/03/09 - In Plain Sight
Ch 242 - 12:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 11/14/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 242 - 01:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 11/28/06 - Law & Order: Criminal Intent
Ch 539 - 09:00p Thu 9/24 - First aired 10/12/08 - Dexter
Ch 242 - 09:00a Fri 9/25 - First aired 08/21/09 - Monk
:
:

These 6 Keyword Autorecords are responsible for the above reruns. The names in red had reruns scheduled for recording.
• AANY Bang CSI Flashpoint Ghost NCIS TTITLE CCHAN 4
• AANY Cold Numb3rs Rivers Trauma TTITLE CCHAN 4
• AANY Intent Monk Plain TTITLE CCHAN 242
• AANY Desperate George Lost TTITLE CCHAN 5
• AANY Californication NFL Penn TTITLE CCHAN 537 540
• AANY Dexter Nude Nurse Weeds TTITLE CCHAN 537 540

Looks like I should replace at least these Keyword Autorecords with individual SLs:
• Intent Monk Plain
• Closer Raising

(My individual SLs are _not _recording repeats.)


----------



## RACJ2

inkahauts said:


> Often you will find that ARSLs will not mark something ever, but it will record... I never check up on it, I stopped that long ago, I have way to many set.. But I can tell if it misses a game, and they never do...


Thanks... I didn't realize that they will record w/o being marked. I'll have to confirm that theory with a something I'm not too concerned about missing.


----------



## Syzygy

I had at least one show fail to be recorded even though it _was _marked with the red R-in-a-circle.


----------



## Insomniac2k

I was up to 46 shows on my prioritizer, so I thought it was time to consolidate. I started with TNT and noticed two things. First there is a 50 character limit for the search, so I couldn't get everything for one channel. I ended up with:

AANY CLOSER RAISING LEVERAGE DARK TTITLE CCHAN 245

I chose first run only, but regardless it added all the upcoming airings (all of the shows are re-runs now). All my normal series links aren't/weren't scheduled to record anything for those shows. Is this because this is a new series link? I'll just have to manually cancel them because the DVR thinks they're new to it?

I appreciate any advice/help.


----------



## Steve

Insomniac2k said:


> I was up to 46 shows on my prioritizer, so I thought it was time to consolidate. I started with TNT and noticed two things. First there is a 50 character limit for the search, so I couldn't get everything for one channel. I ended up with:
> 
> AANY CLOSER RAISING LEVERAGE DARK TTITLE CCHAN 245
> 
> I chose first run only, but regardless it added all the upcoming airings (all of the shows are re-runs now). All my normal series links aren't/weren't scheduled to record anything for those shows. Is this because this is a new series link? I'll just have to manually cancel them because the DVR thinks they're new to it?
> 
> I appreciate any advice/help.


Regarding the 50 character limit, you're right. That said, I accidentally discovered you can save one space after CCHAN. "CCHAN245" works as well as "CCHAN 245". In the search above, you can also save a few characters by using BAR instead of RAISING.

As far as repeats go, I've read reports in different threads of folks getting REPEATS on first run SL's, so I don't think it's limited to AUTORECORDS. Not sure who's at fault. The networks, who might be invisibly flagging repeats as First Run, or DirecTV, for not using first aired dates, when available.

I'm curious, are you selecting "First Run" as part of the KEYWORD SEARCH (via the "continue" screen), or after selecting AUTORECORD, under "Episode Type"? Whichever you are doing, have you tried the other, to see if you get different results?


----------



## Insomniac2k

Steve said:


> Regarding the 50 character limit, you're right. That said, I accidentally discovered you can save one space after CCHAN. "CCHAN245" works as well as "CCHAN 245". In the search above, you can also save a few characters by using BAR instead of RAISING.
> 
> As far as repeats go, I've read reports in different threads of folks getting REPEATS on first run SL's, so I don't think it's limited to AUTORECORDS. Not sure who's at fault. The networks, who might be invisibly flagging repeats as First Run, or DirecTV, for not using first aired dates, when available.
> 
> I'm curious, are you selecting "First Run" as part of the KEYWORD SEARCH (via the "continue" screen), or after selecting AUTORECORD, under "Episode Type"? Whichever you are doing, have you tried the other, to see if you get different results?


Thanks for the tips. I don't think I'll be able to fit Hawthorne in though. 

I already had SLs for those shows set to first run and they all work as expected (nothing scheduled to record). That's why I wondered if it had to do with it being a new SL. Doesn't seem like a guide data issue since the other SLs set to first run for the same shows have it right. I chose first run after doing the keyword search and choosing autorecord from the left menu. I didn't see it anywhere else before that.


----------



## Steve

Insomniak2k said:


> I chose first run after doing the keyword search and choosing autorecord from the left menu. I didn't see it anywhere else before that.


After you hit "continue" on the keyword screen, you can optionally select "Show Type, First Run" to narrow down the search criteria. I don't normally use this, so I was wondering if you might have, and if it made a difference.

As I said above, I'm not sure that this is an AUTORECORD specific issue, but it can't hurt to report it in the appropriate "issues" thread for your s/w release, in case it turns out to be something DirecTV needs to address. As you can see from this recent thread, some "first-run only" SL's are picking up repeats as well.


----------



## Insomniac2k

I get it now. I did not do that. Just the search without any other constraints. I'll throw it out there in issues. Since this was my first ASSL, I didn't know if it was an issue or not. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Syzygy

Insomniac2k said:


> I get it now. I did not do that. Just the search without any other constraints. I'll throw it out there in issues. Since this was my first ASSL, I didn't know if it was an issue or not. Thanks for your help.


ASSL instead of ARSL? Are you trying to tell us something? 

But seriously, I'd like to know if "Show Types, First Run" works to prevent recordings of reruns. I've been using "Show Types, Series" (plus First Run Only in the recording options) and my SLARs (sic) _do_ record reruns.


----------



## Insomniac2k

Syzygy said:


> ASSL instead of ARSL? Are you trying to tell us something?
> 
> But seriously, I'd like to know if "Show Types, First Run" works to prevent recordings of reruns. I've been using "Show Types, Series" (plus First Run Only in the recording options) and my SLARs (sic) _do_ record reruns.


I guess I was going with *A*dvanced *S*earch *S*eries *L*ink.  *A*uto*r*ecord *S*eries *L*ink makes more sense since the prioritizer lists autorecird instead of the channel.


----------



## Insomniac2k

Steve said:


> After you hit "continue" on the keyword screen, you can optionally select "Show Type, First Run" to narrow down the search criteria. I don't normally use this, so I was wondering if you might have, and if it made a difference.


I tried to narrow it down and the search turned up no results (as I would expect). But, just for good measure, I tried it for another show that was new.

AANY GOOD WIFE TTITLE CCHAN 12

No results for that either. If I took the additional constraints off, then it found the Good Wife on CBS.


----------



## Steve

Insomniac2k said:


> I tried to narrow it down and the search turned up no results (as I would expect). But, just for good measure, I tried it for another show that was new.
> 
> AANY GOOD WIFE TTITLE CCHAN 12
> 
> No results for that either. If I took the additional constraints off, then it found the Good Wife on CBS.


So it's probably literally looking for the words "first" and "run" in the visible description.

BTW, unless you were looking for more than one show with your "good wife" search example, *wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* is really all you need there. Your search is fine, but it's a lot of extra typing!


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> So it's probably literally looking for the words "first" and "run" in the visible description.
> 
> BTW, unless you were looking for more than one show with your "good wife" search example, *wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* is really all you need there. Your search is fine, but it's a lot of extra typing!


Plus it's going to record any channel-12 show with "good" in the title (including the episode title) if you're using AANY instead of AALL.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Plus it's going to record any channel-12 show with "good" in the title (including the episode title) if you're using AANY instead of AALL.


Correct.

*AANY good wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* finds:

_The Good Samaritan_ or _Lot's Wife_

*AALL good wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* finds:

_The Good Wife_ or _My Wife Is No Good_

*good wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* will only find:

_Good Wife_ or _The Good Wife_

With no qualifiers, I've found that words before TTITLE are treated as a literal series of characters. Like using ""'s around a phrase in Google.

__________________________________

Related to this...

*good TTITLE CCHAN 12* will find:

_Good Wife_ or _Goodness Gracious!_

IOW, stemming is "on" for single words.


----------



## Steve

For fans of _The Colbert Report_, I can confirm that *colbert NNOT discuss CCHAN 249, First Run Only* works like a charm. I set it up in response to a question in another thread, and my TO DO list is showing it plans to only record the Mon-Thurs 11:30PM episodes this week and next.

For those not familiar with the "Tupper" method for recording _The Daily Show_, my _Colbert_ search was patterned after a similar _Jon Stewart_ search, *stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249, First-Run Only*.


----------



## Insomniac2k

Steve said:


> So it's probably literally looking for the words "first" and "run" in the visible description.
> 
> BTW, unless you were looking for more than one show with your "good wife" search example, *wife TTITLE CCHAN 12* is really all you need there. Your search is fine, but it's a lot of extra typing!





Syzygy said:


> Plus it's going to record any channel-12 show with "good" in the title (including the episode title) if you're using AANY instead of AALL.


Thanks for the warning. I was just testing it out to let you guys know what the search results were.


----------



## brianp6621

I am for the first time, trying to record all San Jose sharks games with an HR21.

I have a keyword search for
SAN JOSE SHARKS CCHAN 698

The problem is the Sharks are on both 698 and 698-1 with 698-1 airing HD. However neither the program nor the description is tagged as HD on -1. It also appears adding -1 in the keyword search is ignored.

So how do I record only the HD games?


----------



## Steve

If you haven't already, I would try this search, and see what _actually_ records.

*sharks CCHAN 698 & SHOW TYPES, EVENTS*

I assume you have "Hide SD duplicates" set in display preferences, though I'm no longer sure that makes a difference. Show Type "events" will limit the search games only. If you do want the pre- and post-game stuff, just leave that off.

I just tried that search here in NY, and for the one game that appears on both 698 and 698-1, AUTORECORD selected the 698-1 game to record.


----------



## brianp6621

Steve said:


> If you haven't already, I would try this search, and see what _actually_ records.
> 
> *sharks CCHAN 698 & SHOW TYPES, EVENTS*
> 
> I assume you have "Hide SD duplicates" set in display preferences, though I'm no longer sure that makes a difference. Show Type "events" will limit the search games only. If you do want the pre- and post-game stuff, just leave that off.
> 
> I just tried that search here in NY, and for the one game that appears on both 698 and 698-1, AUTORECORD selected the 698-1 game to record.


Thanks but I'm pretty sure it is going to do the same thing as my current search (which I haven't actually waited for it to record yet).

I do have hide SD duplicates turned on however since 698 and 698-1 aren't treated as duplicates but completely different channels, it doesn't work.

Right now the search I listed in my post shows all games on only 698 or 698-1 but I don't see anyway to differentiate between the 2 as the descriptions and tags (no HDTV) are identical between the program on the 2 channels.

Simply allowing full channel limitation (including -1) on CCHAN would work perfectly.


----------



## Steve

brianp6621 said:


> Thanks but I'm pretty sure it is going to do the same thing as my current search (which I haven't actually waited for it to record yet).
> 
> I do have hide SD duplicates turned on however since 698 and 698-1 aren't treated as duplicates but completely different channels, it doesn't work.
> 
> Right now the search I listed in my post shows all games on only 698 or 698-1 but I don't see anyway to differentiate between the 2 as the descriptions and tags (no HDTV) are identical between the program on the 2 channels.
> 
> Simply allowing full channel limitation (including -1) on CCHAN would work perfectly.


When you view episodes using your current AUTORECORD, which ones are showing *®* next to them? My search (using "Show Types, Events") only brought up one game that appears on both 698 and 698-1, the _@Kings_ game on 10/6.

And that's the 698-1 game my HR2x added to the TO DO list.


----------



## brianp6621

Steve said:


> When you view episodes using your current AUTORECORD, which ones are showing *®* next to them? My search (using "Show Types, Events") only brought up one game that appears on both 698 and 698-1, the _@Kings_ game on 19/6.
> 
> And that's the 698-1 game my HR2x added to the TO DO list.


The 698-1 guide isn't updated as far in advance as the 698 channel, that's why only 1 game(tomorrow's) shows on both channels even though the next few are on both.

When I initially created the ARSL it showed it was going to try and record both 698 and 698-1 but they conflicted with other recordings so it cancelled both.

I have changed the priority and now it shows NO icon next to those 2 games. I don't know if I'm not waiting long enough but even if I put the ARSL at the top of my priority list, it doesn't update to tape either of the games tomorrow. It shows NO icon, not even the conflict one it did initially.

What exactly was the ARSL you setup?


----------



## Steve

brianp6621 said:


> The 698-1 guide isn't updated as far in advance as the 698 channel, that's why only 1 game(tomorrow's) shows on both channels even though the next few are on both.
> 
> When I initially created the ARSL it showed it was going to try and record both 698 and 698-1 but they conflicted with other recordings so it cancelled both.
> 
> I have changed the priority and now it shows NO icon next to those 2 games.


Interesting. I have no conflicts on Tuesday 10/6, but my scheduler only picked the 638-1 game to record, even though it could have picked the 638 game as well. At least that's what it says now. Things could change prior to the actual game. At any rate, I won't be able to test it all the way, because I don't subscribe to the NHL package.

All I can suggest is to stick with your search (or try mine, *sharks CCHAN 698 & SHOW TYPES, EVENTS*), and see what actually records tomorrow night.


----------



## brianp6621

You're right.

I just deleted the conflicting programs and recreated my original ARSL and it chose the 698-1 over the 698 channel. Excellent.

I don't know why I couldn't create it and prioritize it with the conflicting season passes in place though.

The interesting thing will be when the -1 data gets update but the Todo list already has the 698 program scheduled to be recorded, will it switch over or keep the 698 since it was scheduled first.


----------



## Steve

brianp6621 said:


> The interesting thing will be when the -1 data gets update but the Todo list already has the 698 program scheduled to be recorded, will it switch over or keep the 698 since it was scheduled first.


I'm pretty sure the scheduler will make at least one more pass the day of the game, so you should be covered. Fingers-crossed as I say that.


----------



## WyldCard

brianp6621 said:


> You're right.
> 
> I just deleted the conflicting programs and recreated my original ARSL and it chose the 698-1 over the 698 channel. Excellent.
> 
> I don't know why I couldn't create it and prioritize it with the conflicting season passes in place though.
> 
> The interesting thing will be when the -1 data gets update but the Todo list already has the 698 program scheduled to be recorded, will it switch over or keep the 698 since it was scheduled first.


Greetings,

Just an update from my end. Sadly, the Sharks broadcasts have not been flipping over to the -1 channels on 698. I suspect this is because the -1 guide data is getting loaded very very late.

For example, telecasts that are listed to be broadcast in HD on the sharks website, the CSNCA website AND the NHLCI shedule have to be determined data on the DTV guide data.

I have several questions in to DTV customer service, and at the moment are getting canned answers.

I also have questions in to CSNCA to see if they are aware or are dragging their feet in providing guide data. There may also be a third party in the middle, I have yet to find out who that is who consolidates guide data for DTV.

What is strange is the DRV picked up hd broadcasts for the giants perfectly all summer, and now has failed miserably on the Sharks. The syntax is almost the same and should work.

Regretably, I will be extremely busy for the next couple of weeks, so do not expect an update for a while. I will continue the quest but in the meantime I am manually loading the record data for sharks games on the -1 channel when they are available on the guide data.

/Jiml


----------



## WyldCard

Steve said:


> If you haven't already, I would try this search, and see what _actually_ records.
> 
> *sharks CCHAN 698 & SHOW TYPES, EVENTS*
> 
> I assume you have "Hide SD duplicates" set in display preferences, though I'm no longer sure that makes a difference. Show Type "events" will limit the search games only. If you do want the pre- and post-game stuff, just leave that off.
> 
> I just tried that search here in NY, and for the one game that appears on both 698 and 698-1, AUTORECORD selected the 698-1 game to record.


BTW the current autorecord I am using is keywords

*AALL SAN JOSE SHARKS AT LIVE CCHAN 696 698*

I have hide SD duplicates set, and select all

This does NOT pick up pre and post game, but I cover the post game by ending one hour later.

I kept the old channel just in case it gets flipped back to CSNBA in case CSNCA has any technical difficulties.


----------



## brianp6621

WyldCard said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Just an update from my end. Sadly, the Sharks broadcasts have not been flipping over to the -1 channels on 698. I suspect this is because the -1 guide data is getting loaded very very late.
> 
> For example, telecasts that are listed to be broadcast in HD on the sharks website, the CSNCA website AND the NHLCI shedule have to be determined data on the DTV guide data.
> 
> I have several questions in to DTV customer service, and at the moment are getting canned answers.
> 
> I also have questions in to CSNCA to see if they are aware or are dragging their feet in providing guide data. There may also be a third party in the middle, I have yet to find out who that is who consolidates guide data for DTV.
> 
> What is strange is the DRV picked up hd broadcasts for the giants perfectly all summer, and now has failed miserably on the Sharks. The syntax is almost the same and should work.
> 
> Regretably, I will be extremely busy for the next couple of weeks, so do not expect an update for a while. I will continue the quest but in the meantime I am manually loading the record data for sharks games on the -1 channel when they are available on the guide data.
> 
> /Jiml


I was concerned this might be the case but from what I remember from last year, the HD channel guide on FSBA or CSNBA was also getting updated very late. It seems like the channel guide data as a whole only goes out a day or so.

So in your experience if the HD guide DOES show up a day or 2 early, the ARSL still doesn't switch over to the 698-1 and stays with the 698 SD recording?


----------



## inkahauts

I would imagine in this situation, the main problem is that you are specifying channel 698.. and when you only place one channel in the arsl, it will not look at any others, (specifically if you have sd duplicates turned off. If you didnt it would search both versions of a channel with the exact same channel number, but still not a -1 channel ) Remember the point of the -1 is to denote that it is a DIFFERENT channel than the non -1 channel... so I would say make your arsl 

aall sharks events cchan 698 699 & sports & hockey

I am basing the 699 on the fact that 698-1 is treated as a higher number than 698, based on where it falls in the guide... That should capture all your games and is basically the same string i use but with different channels and teams ( I have about 20 set up tis exact way just no -1 channels)... The only other issue is if the unit will record the hd version even after the sd version is set.. I believe it will with the string i am suggesting. I can't test it, because i have no -1 channels to try.. Try the exact string i typed, and do not go by what the to do list says, but by what it actually does.. It wouldn't show or switch from the sd to the hd version till the program is about to start anyway, so you will simply need to see what it actually records. Try that and let me know what happens...


----------



## OCMike

Inkahauts/Steve,

I just wanted to say thanks to both of you guys. I had been living with manually managing both Laker games and Daily Show recordings since forever. 

I entered the world of Autorecord today (using your search strings) and I swear I heard singing and trumpets.  Seriously, this is very cool stuff.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## Steve

Glad we could help, Mike! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## bonscott87

So far no troubles with my two autorecords.

AALL Red Wings Pre CCHAN 663 664
AALL Red Wings Events Live NNOT Pre Post CCHAN 663 664

First one snags all the pregame shows. Second one is getting the games. Both so far are working fine.


----------



## Steve

bonscott87 said:


> So far no troubles with my two autorecords.
> 
> AALL Red Wings Pre CCHAN 663 664
> AALL Red Wings Events Live NNOT Pre Post CCHAN 663 664
> 
> First one snags all the pregame shows. Second one is getting the games. Both so far are working fine.


At the risk of trying to fix something that isn't broken , I do think that unless it has top priority, your second search has the _potential_ to get bumped by an unexpected :59 or :01 start or stop time for an adjacent show, with no chance to catch a replay of the game.

I learned from *Inkahauts* that *events *is as good as *live *to find the game, so using *events *alone will catch either the real-time or repeat broadcast. And in the case of Red Wing games, it will also eliminate the pre- and post-game shows, which aren't tagged as "events".

So you could actually shorten that second search to:

*AALL Red Wings Events CCHAN 663 664*

That said, if your current second search is now near the top of your PRIORITIZER, probably no need to change it.


----------



## ShawnL25

I'm sure I could search for the answer but it is easier to ask.

I'd like to auto record by actor or actress only in HD not PPPV

so what would my search look like. 

smith, will nnot ppv only HD????


----------



## Steve

ShawnL25 said:


> I'm sure I could search for the answer but it is easier to ask.
> 
> I'd like to auto record by actor or actress only in HD not PPPV
> 
> so what would my search look like.
> 
> smith, will nnot ppv only HD????


Depends.

*AALL will smith HDTV NNOT PPV* will work.

I don't think AUTORECORDS pick up PPV's, but I could be wrong. If they don't, then just *AALL will smith hdtv*

Or you could also search for *will smith NNAME & High-Def*. I use the *&* to signify that *High-Def* can be found on the CATEGORY screen, found after the "continue prompt.

Actually, just *will smith & High-Def* will work too, because keywords with no search qualifier in front of them are only matched as a literal phrase.

Lots of examples may be found here and here.


----------



## ShawnL25

For what ever reason person search based autorecords do bring up ppv but I'll try 
AALL actors name HDTV NNOT PPV


----------



## bonscott87

Steve said:


> At the risk of trying to fix something that isn't broken , I do think that unless it has top priority, your second search has the _potential_ to get bumped by an unexpected :59 or :01 start or stop time for an adjacent show, with no chance to catch a replay of the game.
> 
> I learned from *Inkahauts* that *events *is as good as *live *to find the game, so using *events *alone will catch either the real-time or repeat broadcast. And in the case of Red Wing games, it will also eliminate the pre- and post-game shows, which aren't tagged as "events".
> 
> So you could actually shorten that second search to:
> 
> *AALL Red Wings Events CCHAN 663 664*
> 
> That said, if your current second search is now near the top of your PRIORITIZER, probably no need to change it.


I included the "Live" in my game search because I want the live showing and don't want the repeat. Reason is that we always watch the games "in progress" about 45 minutes after they start. No problem with conflicts, it's on a DVR set just for the games and OTA backups of shows on the other DVR.

Thanks for the suggestions though. I think the lesson for many people that might be reading this is to *know your guide data* for what it is you're trying to record. Knowing what the channel puts in the guide data on a consistent basis really is 90% of the battle to set up a good search and autorecord.


----------



## Steve

ShawnL25 said:


> For what ever reason person search based autorecords do bring up ppv but I'll try
> AALL actors name HDTV NNOT PPV


Your instincts are correct. _Duplicity _is currently on PPV, so I just tried *julia roberts & High-Def, All*. When I set it to AUTORECORD, _Duplicity _was added to the TO DO list.

*julia roberts NNOT PPV, & High-Def, All* works as expected (and is less "remote typing" than *AALL julia roberts HDTV NNOT PPV*).


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> I understand that the searches may find the PPV's, but *do the AUTORECORDS ever schedule them*? E.g., keyword searches find VOD's as well, but they don't get auto-scheduled.
> 
> You could be right, tho. One test would be to give it a try without the NNOT and then check to see what actually makes it to TO DO.


Yes, PPV movies are scheduled when they match an Autorecorded search. VOD programs are not. I tried a few experiments along these lines six weeks ago when I was creating my *Compendium of HR2x software problems*.

[edit] Shoot. I see that, while I was typing, Steve beat me by 2 minutes.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> ... *NNOT PPV *... works.


Yes, it does, but we shouldn't have to restate the obvious in every request. Also, sometimes the resulting string overflows the arbitrary 50-character limit.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Yes, it does, but we shouldn't have to restate the obvious in every request. Also, sometimes the resulting string overflows the arbitrary 50-character limit.


Yup. That's why I like to use the "category" screen (found after "continue") when I don't need it for anything else. So using the example I cited above, *julia roberts NNOT PPV & High-Def, All* is actually 10 characters less than *AALL julia roberts HDTV NNOT PPV*.

I guess the good news about PPV's being recorded accidentally is that you don't get charged until you watch them. (Please let me know if that's incorrect!) So if it happens, you can just delete it.


----------



## DBSNewbie

Is there a way to set up a series recording of a show that airs six times per week, but only record the one that airs on Saturday?

My wife records the TV show, "Extra" which is on Monday thru Saturday. However, she is only interested in the Saturday show, which is basically a recap of the shows earlier in the week.

Thanks.


----------



## inkahauts

DBSNewbie said:


> Is there a way to set up a series recording of a show that airs six times per week, but only record the one that airs on Saturday?
> 
> My wife records the TV show, "Extra" which is on Monday thru Saturday. However, she is only interested in the Saturday show, which is basically a recap of the shows earlier in the week.
> 
> Thanks.


Unless something in the guide data is always different for the weekend shows than the weekly show, no.. Do they have weekend addition in the description maybe for just the weekend shows?


----------



## Steve

DBSNewbie said:


> My wife records the TV show, "Extra" which is on Monday thru Saturday. However, she is only interested in the Saturday show, which is basically a recap of the shows earlier in the week.





inkahauts said:


> Unless something in the guide data is always different for the weekend shows than the weekly show, no..


Just checked and the _Extra _weekend descriptions are the same generic description as weekday's.

So you can't keyword auto-record it, but you can set up a recurring _manual _recording for it, under "menu", "manage recordings", "manual record". You can choose to record "Every Saturday".

Only downside of this method is if your affiliate moves it to a different time slot, it won't be automatically re-scheduled by the HR2x. You'll have to do it yourself.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Just checked and the _Extra _weekend descriptions are the same generic description as weekday's.
> 
> So you can't keyword auto-record it, but you can set up a recurring _manual _recording for it, under "menu", "manage recordings", "manual record". You can choose to record "Every Saturday".
> 
> Only downside of this method is if your affiliate moves it to a different time slot, it won't be automatically re-scheduled by the HR2x. You'll have to do it yourself.


Just another reason they need to add more Replaytv functionality.. Replay would allow you to set up a theme channel (ARSL sort of) or a SL and then pick which days it was allowed to record on...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> Just another reason they need to add more Replaytv functionality.. Replay would allow you to set up a theme channel (ARSL sort of) or a SL and then pick which days it was allowed to record on...


Agree. We do have a variation of this idea included as part of a long-standing Wish List request:

SERIES LINK setup options: *RECORD:* [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; *RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?:* [Y/N]; *RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?:* [Y/N]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Y/N] 

I believe my kids' Cablevision and FiOSTV DVR's offer similar SL capability to pin down a particular day or a time-slot.


----------



## DBSNewbie

inkahauts said:


> Unless something in the guide data is always different for the weekend shows than the weekly show, no.. Do they have weekend addition in the description maybe for just the weekend shows?





Steve said:


> Just checked and the _Extra _weekend descriptions are the same generic description as weekday's.
> 
> So you can't keyword auto-record it, but you can set up a recurring _manual _recording for it, under "menu", "manage recordings", "manual record". You can choose to record "Every Saturday".
> 
> Only downside of this method is if your affiliate moves it to a different time slot, it won't be automatically re-scheduled by the HR2x. You'll have to do it yourself.





inkahauts said:


> Just another reason they need to add more Replaytv functionality.. Replay would allow you to set up a theme channel (ARSL sort of) or a SL and then pick which days it was allowed to record on...





Steve said:


> Agree. We do have a variation of this idea included as part of a long-standing Wish List request:
> 
> SERIES LINK setup options: *RECORD:* [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; *RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?:* [Y/N]; *RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?:* [Y/N]; *KEEP AT MOST:* [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; *WHEN LIMIT REACHED:* [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; *AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?:* [Y/N]
> 
> I believe my kids' Cablevision and FiOSTV DVR's offer similar SL capability to pin down a particular day or a time-slot.


Thank you very much for your responses. I really appreciate it. 

I guess we'll just continue to record all six episodes per week and just manually delete the weekday showings.


----------



## Insomniac2k

DBSNewbie said:


> Thank you very much for your responses. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I guess we'll just continue to record all six episodes per week and just manually delete the weekday showings.


You can also go into the todo list and cancel the recordings ahead of time.


----------



## BlueMonk

Coupel of questions I sure would appreciate some help on...

1. About a year in with my hr21, I continue to have problems with recording all Cowboys games. Part of the problem is that there is so much Cowboys crap that Jerry has out there. Multiple stations have pre and post game reports. And one of shows is named Cowboys Live. I would prefer to not get anything other than first run Cowboys games whatever channel they are on. I have *Cowboys & Events* and that missed the game this weekend.

Anyone have suggestions on the search I should use?

2. I am confused by the way the searches are written in this thread. Are all the words like 'AALL' and "NNOT" actually typed into the search using letters like I type in keywords? Is the '&' a signal that you go into the menu and select show types or do you actually type "&" in?
Sorry if these are stupid questions. If there is an explanation I missed in my searches please direct me there.


----------



## Steve

BlueMonk said:


> 2. I am confused by the way the searches are written in this thread. Are all the words like 'AALL' and "NNOT" actually typed into the search using letters like I type in keywords? Is the '&' a signal that you go into the menu and select show types or do you actually type "&" in?
> Sorry if these are stupid questions. If there is an explanation I missed in my searches please direct me there.


Yes, AALL, NNOT, etc. are actually typed in. I wish they would give us shortcuts like +,-, etc., both to save typing and characters against the 50-character limit, but that's the way it is right now.

And you're correct again. I use the "&" to try to convey that you should hit "continue" after typing in your search terms and select "Show Types, Events" from the categories screen prior to the search results.


----------



## Steve

BlueMonk said:


> 1. About a year in with my hr21, I continue to have problems with recording all Cowboys games. Part of the problem is that there is so much Cowboys crap that Jerry has out there. Multiple stations have pre and post game reports. And one of shows is named Cowboys Live. I would prefer to not get anything other than first run Cowboys games whatever channel they are on. I have *Cowboys & Events* and that missed the game this weekend.


Hmmm. There must have been a problem with the GUIDE data this past week-end.

I just tried two variations of the same search, and it found Sunday's upcoming [email protected] game, as expected.

*AALL cowboys events* or for less typing, *cowboys & Show Types, Events*

(I wonder if the show you missed this week-end was tagged "live"? If so, *cowboys & Show Types, Live* might have gotten it. Problem with "live" instead of "events" is it won't pick up a replay of the game, in case there was a conflict.)

If you have "Hide SD Duplicates" set, you should get the HD game by default, but you can also throw in "HDTV", if you want extra insurance:

*AALL cowboys events HDTV*


----------



## BlueMonk

Steve --
Thanks for your replies. I will try the AALL cowboys events HDTV suggestion.

And yes, I think you are right that I had some guide problems this weekend. After I missed the first hour of my Cowboys game, I did the search and could not find the Eagles game. That is what made me think that my search was no good.

Plus I had already missed the first two hours of my LSU game Saturday night. However, that was a slightly different situation and involved ESPN Gameplan. I checked the Directv Guide online last week and found that channel 788 would carry the LSU game. Then, I went to my DVR guide several times and could not find the game. Saturday morning, I found it on channel 779 (I think) and it was all set to autorecord. Checking 788 there was no mention of the LSU game so I just left the DVR as it was. As you might guess, 779 was blocked out and the game was playing on 788. Not sure if this was Directv or ESPN Gameplan's fault. It is always difficult to figure out what games are on what channel in advance. Not sure why I still subscribe since most of LSU's games are on reg channels.


----------



## BlueMonk

Steve said:


> Hmmm. There must have been a problem with the GUIDE data this past week-end.
> 
> I just tried two variations of the same search, and it found Sunday's upcoming [email protected] game, as expected.


Tried the suggestions and searched last night. None of them found the Cowboys and filly game this coming Sunday night. But I just received the software update yesterday too. So maybe the guide needs time to repopulate. Will check again tonight.


----------



## Steve

BlueMonk said:


> So maybe the guide needs time to repopulate. Will check again tonight.


Probably the case. I usually check how far out my GUIDE data currently is by tuning to a GUIDE channel and hitting the GREEN button, to quickly advance 12 hours at a time.


----------



## inkahauts

BlueMonk said:


> Steve --
> Thanks for your replies. I will try the AALL cowboys events HDTV suggestion.
> 
> And yes, I think you are right that I had some guide problems this weekend. After I missed the first hour of my Cowboys game, I did the search and could not find the Eagles game. That is what made me think that my search was no good.
> 
> Plus I had already missed the first two hours of my LSU game Saturday night. However, that was a slightly different situation and involved ESPN Gameplan. I checked the Directv Guide online last week and found that channel 788 would carry the LSU game. Then, I went to my DVR guide several times and could not find the game. Saturday morning, I found it on channel 779 (I think) and it was all set to autorecord. Checking 788 there was no mention of the LSU game so I just left the DVR as it was. As you might guess, 779 was blocked out and the game was playing on 788. Not sure if this was Directv or ESPN Gameplan's fault. It is always difficult to figure out what games are on what channel in advance. Not sure why I still subscribe since most of LSU's games are on reg channels.


I'd use...

AALL COWBOYS EVENTS & Sports & Football

I think it will give you better results...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> I'd use...
> 
> ALL COWBOYS EVENTS & Sports & Football
> 
> I think it will give you better results...


To eliminate rodeos? :scratchin


----------



## Richierich

Should that be "AALL COWBOYS EVENTS & Sports & Football" instead of ALL???


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> Should that be "AALL COWBOYS EVENTS & Sports & Football" instead of ALL???


Correct!


----------



## BlueMonk

Ok, seems to work. I used
*AALL Cowboys Events HDTV* and it plans to autorecord the Sunday night game against the Eagles. I will be watching it for a few weeks to make sure. I did not see any other games in my guide at this time to double check it.

Thanks to all and especially Steve for walking me through the process.

And Steve, cograts on the win. I am sort of a closet NYY fan myself.


----------



## inkahauts

richierich said:


> Should that be "AALL COWBOYS EVENTS & Sports & Football" instead of ALL???


yeppers.. fixed


----------



## inkahauts

BlueMonk said:


> Ok, seems to work. I used
> *AALL Cowboys Events HDTV* and it plans to autorecord the Sunday night game against the Eagles. I will be watching it for a few weeks to make sure. I did not see any other games in my guide at this time to double check it.
> 
> Thanks to all and especially Steve for walking me through the process.
> 
> And Steve, cograts on the win. I am sort of a closet NYY fan myself.


My only concern is with using HDTV in any search.. I have never seen guide data wrong for sports category's, or events, but I have for HDTV..... ANd these units always record the hd version first on their own, and would never record an sd version if there are not any hd versions available.... SI I never use HDTV on any search string...


----------



## Steve

inkahauts said:


> My only concern is with using HDTV in any search.. I have never seen guide data wrong for sports category's, or events, but I have for HDTV..... ANd these units always record the hd version first on their own, and would never record an sd version if there are not any hd versions available.... SI I never use HDTV on any search string...


Agree. HDTV probably is unnecessary overkill, and including it could cause a problem if the GUIDE data is wrong, one way or the other.


----------



## Steve

BlueMonk said:


> And Steve, cograts on the win. I am sort of a closet NYY fan myself.


Thx! And I was at the game!!!!! I was offered an unexpected ticket about 20 rows behind first base at the last minute. It was the first MLB playoff game I ever attended, and a darned good one to go to! I'll be switching to my Giants avatar soon. God's way of keeping me humble. :lol:


----------



## GordonT

Sorry if this has been aswered; I tried to scan this thread but couldn't find an answer.

I created my very first advanced search:
AALL MASH
in order to find and record MASH episodes regardless of channel. It found several showings on both channels 304 and 312. I set up the Autorecord for 'Both' and keep up to 5 episodes.

So far, so good. The DVR began to record showings from both channels. After a few days, I decided to increase the maximum number of episodes from 5 to 10. After doing this, I noticed that there were now 3 entries in Series Manager involving MASH:

AALL MASH
MASH on channel 304
MASH on channel 312

Now I can't remember exactly how I changed the number of episodes, but I *think* I went into my Playlist and selected one of the entries in the AALL MASH folder and selected Series Options and changed the limit from 5 to 10. Then at some point, I noticed that the showings on channel 304 had a limit of 10 episodes, but the showings on channel 312 still had a limit of only 5, so from the Playlist I selected a showing from channel 312 and changed the Series Options from 5 to 10. It was only after doing all of this that I noticed the 2nd and 3rd MASH entries in the Series Manager.

Is this working properly? Should I have instead gone into Series Manager, selected the single entry for AALL MASH, selected autorecord and then after it redid the search changed the limit from 5 to 10? (Series Options is not directly available from Series Manager when you select an entry for a keyword search).


----------



## Steve

GordonT said:


> Sorry if this has been aswered; I tried to scan this thread but couldn't find an answer.
> 
> I created my very first advanced search: [...]


Congratulations on taking advantage of some of the more sophisticated search functionality offered by the HR2x's! 


> [...] AALL MASH
> in order to find and record MASH episodes regardless of channel. It found several showings on both channels 304 and 312. I set up the Autorecord for 'Both' and keep up to 5 episodes.


Instead of *AALL mash*, you might want to try *mash TTITLE*. That will prevent auto-recording shows that may have the word "mash" in the description that aren't M*A*S*H episodes. *AALL* is usually reserved for searches that have more than one word, and you only want to match shows that have all those words present. E.g. *AALL law order* will match _Law & Order_ and _The Order of Law_ but not _L.A. Law_.



> So far, so good. The DVR began to record showings from both channels. After a few days, I decided to increase the maximum number of episodes from 5 to 10. After doing this, I noticed that there were now 3 entries in Series Manager involving MASH:
> 
> AALL MASH
> MASH on channel 304
> MASH on channel 312


This puzzles me. The AUTORECORD should not have generated the second and third searches you listed. _(Are you sure you didn't select shows on those individual channels after the search and set up regular SL's for them?)_ I just ran your exact search (*AALL mash*) and selected AUTORECORD and it only listed one entry in my Series Manager, "_AALL MASH_".

You can select an AUTORECORD in the SERIES MANAGER to change the number of episodes. The way you do this is to select the show from there and run the search again. After it searches, selecting AUTORECORD again will display your prior AUTORECORD settings with the option to "RECORD AS IS" or "SAVE CHANGES".

_________________________________________

My GUIDE data doesn't show any episodes of MASH on 312 at the moment, but another option you have is to set up two separate [strike]AUTORECORDS[/strike] MASH Series Links, one on each channel, as you may have already done above.

That would allow you to control the # of episodes more granularly than *mash TTITLE*, which I believe will pool the recordings from both channels against whatever "keep at most" limit you choose.


----------



## Syzygy

It looks like you covered all the bases, Steve... except that I'd like to remind everyone else where your Boolean-search documentation is: The *4th post* in this thread.

Also, I'd like to add that an autorecorded search like "mash TTITLE CCHAN 304", while great for testing, doesn't work as well as a plain ol' Series Link. As you know, that autorecorded search will match any show that has "mash" (or "mashing", "mashed", and so on) anywhere in *either *its series name or episode name. Automatic "stemming" (the appending of a wildcard '*') is applied because only one word is being searched for, and the initial AALL or AANY is missing.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> [...]
> Also, I'd like to add that an autorecorded search like "mash TTITLE CCHAN 304", while great for testing, doesn't work as well as a plain ol' Series Link[...]


You're absolutely correct. What was I thinking? I got so focused on Boolean, I didn't realize I was actually simulating a SL. :lol:

I've corrected the post.


----------



## Richierich

Why can't Directv give us a Boolean Search Name such as TTIME so we can eliminate Duplicates when we schedule a Series Link and it is shown at multiple times?

If they can't get the "First Run" Logic to work than giving us TTIME and letting us specify when they Program starts would help out tremendously with eliminating Dups!!!


----------



## Steve

richierich said:


> Why can't Directv give us a Boolean Search Name such as TTIME so we can eliminate Duplicates when we schedule a Series Link and it is shown at multiple times? [...]


How about DDATE as well? Let's say you just started watching a show that's been on for years, and you now need to catch up on selected episodes. That happened to me with _Bones_, which I didn't start watching regularly until it's 4th season.

Would be so nice to be able to search for *bones DDATE 2007*, or *bones DDATE 0907-0408*, or *bones DDATE 1007 0108* (just for shows that aired in October, '07 and January, '08).


----------



## 00derek

I haven't really played with smart search yet, but I'm glad to hear there are some keywords to help with searching.

Is this thread the right place to ask about the "800-pound gorilla"? 

Do Directv have a plan to make "Channels I get" show only the channels I get, and if so, will it act as a filter for search results? I'm sure there's a whole thread on this but I can't find it.

I do miss TiVo; if you haven't been to their website in a while you should check it out. They have not been resting on their laurels.


----------



## Syzygy

00derek said:


> Is this thread the right place to ask about the "800-pound gorilla"?
> 
> Do Directv have a plan to make "Channels I Get" show only the channels I get, and if so, will it act as a filter for search results? I'm sure there's a whole thread on this but I can't find it...


No hint from anyone that CIG will be fixed. In my view, the "800-pound gorilla" is DirecTV's marketing department, which is allowed full control over features, to the detriment of usability.

However, with the introduction of "Smart Search" (aka Search for Dummies) in the 0x0395 NR a few weeks ago, D* finally gave a slight bow in the direction of the subscriber (and away from the marketeers) by dimming, or graying out, channels you don't receive in the search results. Unfortunately, their CIG list still isn't all that accurate. Furthermore, polluting the list of results with grayed-out items you can't receive (evidently to urge you to upgrade your subscription) slows you down and pushes desired matches off the end of the list.


----------



## cebbigh

Is there any way to exclude premiums you don't subscribe to? I don't see a way to do it with cchan limited to one range. So far the boolean that I use most is:

ALL MOVIE CCHAN 211 552 NNOT PPV & hi def

But I'd like to exclude results for HBO, Showtime and Cinemax. I know it can be done in multiple steps but I'd like to do it in one.


----------



## Steve

cebbigh said:


> Is there any way to exclude premiums you don't subscribe to? I don't see a way to do it with cchan limited to one range. So far the boolean that I use most is:
> 
> ALL MOVIE CCHAN 211 552 NNOT PPV & hi def
> 
> But I'd like to exclude results for HBO, Showtime and Cinemax. I know it can be done in multiple steps but I'd like to do it in one.


No way to exclude premiums that I know of, except, as you say, to construct multiple searches with channel ranges that that don't include them.

BTW, in your example search above, you don't need the *AALL*, because you're only looking to match a single keyword, *movie*. Also, no need for *NNOT PPV*, because your channel range _already _excludes the PPV channels. So, *movie CCHAN 211 552 & High-Def* would save a few keystrokes and work equally well.


----------



## cebbigh

Steve said:


> No way to exclude premiums that I know of, except, as you say, to construct multiple searches with channel ranges that that don't include them.
> 
> BTW, in your example search above, you don't need the *AALL*, because you're only looking to match a single keyword, *movie*. Also, no need for *NNOT PPV*, because your channel range _already _excludes the PPV channels. So, *movie CCHAN 211 552 & High-Def* would save a few keystrokes and work equally well.


Thanks. I was hoping that maybe a more recent release allowed for the use of commas or dashes or &. It would be so much easier if you could just "hide" the channels you don't want to ever get results from on searches. But that's another topic.


----------



## 00derek

Thanks. I looked around this site and found a poll of wishlist features. I was astonished to find that CIG was only 3rd or 4th on the list. Better speed was #1. CIG is #1 for me; not knowing for sure whether I will record a movie or 2 hours of black screen has deterred me from searching. I'm home sick today so maybe I will give the new search a look.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> BTW, in your example search above, you don't need the *AALL*, because you're only looking to match a single keyword, *movie*. Also, no need for *NNOT PPV*, because your channel range _already _excludes the PPV channels. So, *movie CCHAN 211 552 & High-Def* would save a few keystrokes and work equally well.


Right about NNOT PPV being redundant, but AALL helps by excluding matches on movies, moviemakers, and so on.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Right about NNOT PPV being redundant, but AALL helps by excluding matches on movies, moviemakers, and so on.


That's correct. For those that may not know, a single keyword is "stemmed" by default. So a keyword (RED button) search for *hou* is the same as a Google search for "hou*" and will currently find _Hour of Power_,_ House_ and _House Crashers_. A search for *AALL hou* matches nothing.


----------



## armophob

I am attempting to pick up HDnets concerts. And also trying to avoid country music concerts.

MUSIC CCHAN 306 NNOT COUNTRY & HIGH-DEF and I set it to first run only to avoid duplicates.

Corrected thanks to Steve.

Working nicely to pick up all the HDnet music programs including concerts. It is has not knocked out Vince Gill, but the description never mentions country. 

Very nice boolean. It is much easier to delete something you have seen or do not want to, as opposed to missing one.


----------



## dfielder

I'm having problem with the boolean search feature on my HR23. I'm trying to record all of the Royals (I know...) games on FSNKC-HD, which is channel 672-1, but can't get it to work properly.

The CCHAN operator doesn't seem to have any effect on my searches.

Here's what I've typed:
AANY royals CCHAN 672
AALL royals CCHAN 672
AANY royals CCHAN 672-1
AANY royals CCHAN 672 673

None work. They all return games on multiple channels, some of which are MLB/EI channels, and I don't get them.

This is extremely frustrating. We've got the best search capabilities, but I end up having to go through and manually record every game.


Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Steve

dfielder said:


> I'm having problem with the boolean search feature on my HR23. I'm trying to record all of the Royals (I know...) games on FSNKC-HD, which is channel 672-1, but can't get it to work properly.
> 
> The CCHAN operator doesn't seem to have any effect on my searches.
> 
> Here's what I've typed:
> AANY royals CCHAN 672
> AALL royals CCHAN 672
> AANY royals CCHAN 672-1
> AANY royals CCHAN 672 673
> 
> None work. They all return games on multiple channels, some of which are MLB/EI channels, and I don't get them.
> 
> This is extremely frustrating. We've got the best search capabilities, but I end up having to go through and manually record every game.
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


IIRC, CCHAN not working is a known bug with the national release. Hopefully there will be a new NR out soon that addresses it.

When it does work, an AUTORECORD for *AALL royals events live CCHAN 672 673* should get you just the games, first run. If you want to record the replays instead and make the game a lower priority, leave off the "live".


----------



## dfielder

Thanks Steve! Glad to know that it's the NR that's not working properly, and not me!


----------



## Syzygy

Right now I have 10 compound AALL requests (ARSLs), replacing 43 individual Series Links. But I've discovered several severe problems with ARSLs that don't occur with regular SLs. Some of these you're probably already aware of:

• ARSLs record all reruns even though you specify First Run Only. (This bug impacts cable series like _Justified _more than it does network shows.)
• Sometimes a rerun recording is truncated around the 15- or 30-minute mark for no apparent reason.
• ARSLs (even long-established ones) occasionally fail to record first-run shows.
• From the To Do List, it takes two passes to record a low-priority episode while cancelling a higher-priority one. *[See report]*
• From the Guide, you simply cannot succeed in recording a low-priority episode while cancelling a higher-priority one. *[See report]*
• Cancelling an ARSL series episode doesn't stick; if there's no conflict, the episode soon gets rescheduled for the same time. *[See report]*

While the bugs listed above don't affect regular SLs, the following bug impacts all kinds of SLs - it's just that an ARSL is harder to recreate.

• For a long time, both ordinary SLs and ARSLs have been getting deleted mysteriously (for me and others).


----------



## Syzygy

AALL PILOT TTITLE finds quite a few matches, including a couple of VOD shows.
AALL PILOT TTITLE NNOT VOD finds *no *matches.

Have they disabled NNOT VOD? It used to work for me.

Maybe someone can chime in to say it still works for a different case.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> AALL PILOT TTITLE finds quite a few matches, including a couple of VOD shows.
> AALL PILOT TTITLE NNOT VOD finds *no *matches.
> 
> Have they disabled NNOT VOD? It used to work for me.
> 
> Maybe someone can chime in to say it still works for a different case.


*NNOT VOD* still works. Just doesn't seem to work when following *TTITLE*. Limitation of the parser, I guess. E.g.,:

*pilot TTITLE* returns lots of shows, including VOD.
*pilot TTITLE NNOT VOD* returns 0 shows.
*pilot NNOT VOD* returns lots of shows, excluding VOD.


----------



## Joseph Blowinsky

I wanted to post a note of thanks to everyone who participates in this thread, very enlightening ..

Wanted to share a couple of thoughts..

In the past few years I've become an MMA fan and have begun recording everything I can find on my DVRs (except PPV events) .. so as time has gone by my Series Manager started filling up with all the regular TV shows I record on top of the various MMA shows/series I was recording ..

Here's a sampling of the recent series and Series Links I had set up:

World Extreme Cagefighting (603)
WEC WrekCage (603)
HDNet Fights (306)
UFC Unleashed (241)
UFC Primetime (241) - (they've done this 3 week series for a few UFC Events and each time its required a new series link instead of a single series.. currently it's UFC Primetime: Evans vs Jackson, last month it was UFC Primetime: St. Pierre vs Hardy)
The Ultimate Fighter (241)
Bellator Fighting Championships (671)
The HDNET Fights Vault (306) 
Inside MMA (306)
Countdown to UFC (603)
UFC 114 Countdown: Rampage vs Evans (241)
MMA Live (72 & 209)

So that's like 12 series right there.. after reading this thread, I started experimenting with an Autorecord search and here is what I have set up:

AALL MARTIAL ARTS NNOT MOVIE KIDS PPV & Sports, Martial Arts

I'm assuming that since I already specified "AALL MARTIAL ARTS" I don't need the "& Sports, Martial Arts" but that's how I set it up and I'm hesitant to change it since it seems to be working ..

I basically wanted to get all MMA stuff and wanted to exclude martial arts movies or PPV events.. I also included KIDS in the NNOT list due to my original search finding a cartoon called Jackie Chan Adventures that I was previously unaware of 

It seems to be catching almost everything I want it to .. there's one series on HDNET called "Fighting Words With Mike Straka" which is an MMA-centric series with interviews, but Martial Arts isn't in the program description or info, so I've kept a separate Series Link for that..

One strange thing I realized today..

My "folder" on my playlist is named "AALL MARTIAL ARTS NNOT MOVIES KIDS.." (guess that's all that fits) and it shows 5 things that have been recorded over the past few days ..

I noticed that when I looked in that folder, a couple of things I expected to be recorded were missing .. Inside MMA on HDNET (306) on Friday 05/21 at 8:00pm and then HDNet Fights on HDNET (306) on Friday 05/21 at 9:01pm

To my surprise, those shows *were* recorded via my new Autorecord search (I've deleted the prior Series Links) but the shows don't appear in the new folder, instead they landed in their "former" folders .. I still have some older shows in my HDNet Fights folder and older Inside MMA shows in that folder ..

Not a huge deal, but I was a bit panicked when I thought my new Autorecord search wasn't working as I had hoped..


----------



## Steve

armchair said:


> [...] I found another issue with the way I was using Boolean Search Strings. The NNOT should precede TTITLE if used.


Nice find! :up: Does that mean only words in the title will be "notted"? Or will a search for *longest yard NNOT sandler TTITLE* find the original _Longest Yard_ (1974), and not the 2005 remake? (I don't have access to an HR right to test.)



armchair said:


> It would be better if an invalid search string was declared if the rule was broken rather than have an unreliable ARSL missing recordings and causing the user to baby-sit the TDL [...]


Absolutely!


----------



## armchair

Steve said:


> Nice find! :up: Does that mean only words in the title will be "notted"? Or will a search for *longest yard NNOT sandler TTITLE* find the original _Longest Yard_ (1974), and not the 2005 remake? (I don't have access to an HR right to test.)
> 
> Absolutely!


I searched this (AALL LONGEST YARD NNOT ADAM SANDLER TTITLE) and found VOD title for purchase circa 1974. Found only original!


----------



## Steve

armchair said:


> I searched this (AALL LONGEST YARD NNOT ADAM SANDLER TTITLE) and found VOD title for purchase circa 1974. Found only original!


That's great news. Is the Sandler version also in the GUIDE data?


----------



## armchair

Steve said:


> That's great news. Is the Sandler version also in the GUIDE data?


No, Steve; it's not actually anywhere in the guide ATM! I did find it under "You Might Like" with the note at right margin stating "No Upcoming" when viewing the 1974 VOD purchase title info.

Thinking of another remake to compare results... well, I tried this instead: STAR TREK NNOT ENTERPRISE TTITLE and that one eliminated STAR TREK: ENTERPRISE from title findings. Maybe you can think of some better examples to test and report on.


----------



## Steve

I just tried *csi NNOT caruso TTITLE* and *csi TTITLE NNOT caruso*. Unfortunately, neither one eliminated _CSI:Miami_ episodes starring David Caruso from the results. 

So it's possible, when used before TTITLE, NNOT only applies to words that may be in the TTITLE. And when used after TTITLE, it appears to be broken, as you've already reported.

I'll try some more later today when I get back home. If you get a chance before me, my next try would be *csi NNOT miami TTITLE*, to see if it only finds episodes of_ CSI:NY_ and _CSI_.


----------



## Steve

Steve said:


> [...] I'll try some more later today when I get back home. If you get a chance before me, my next try would be *csi NNOT miami TTITLE* [...].


I just tried it, and *csi NNOT miami TTITLE* only finds episodes of _CSI _and _CSI:NY_. Problem is *csi TTITLE NNOT miami* also works as expected, so I'm not sure where we're at! :scratchin


----------



## armchair

Steve said:


> I just tried it, and *csi NNOT miami TTITLE* only finds episodes of _CSI _and _CSI:NY_. Problem is *csi TTITLE NNOT miami* also works as expected, so I'm not sure where we're at! :scratchin


I see your point, Steve. My suggestion was that using the NNOT after TTITLE was not reliable as an ARSL. Mine were frequently removed from TDL after successfully scheduling and I also noted that the scheduling was slow to populate the TDL after s/w d/l or reboot. After last night's d/l, I immediately got one ARSL scheduled for Saturday on the HR22-100 and the rest scheduled for Sunday and later in the week were added to TDL after placing in STNDBY a couple of hours. It was taking up to two days to see this happen when using TTITLE. Look at my removal notes in History that I posted... very long explanations. This suggests TTITLE takes more steps to narrow and adding NNOT to the equation makes it less reliable. Maybe... maybe not. I'm just thinking out loud for discussions' sake.

I was also suggesting that if Directv knew this form of Boolean Search Strings is invalid, to declare it so there would be no unreliable ARSLs frustrating users.

So it appears that there may be some intermittency with current firmware with TTITLE in boolean searched ARSLs. I was suggesting to find ways around this by refraining use of TTITLE or using the NNOT in front of TTITLE if used. I thought maybe if I threw the thought out there, I'd get confirmation or at least get Directv to fix the issue.

So I tried another work around to get by w/o TTITLE and this one appears to work also: CSI NNOT Caruso (shorter is better). But the question would be, which is the most reliable ARSL? I think I've eliminated TTITLE from all ARSLs in my DVRs but I can't get to my HR22-100, ATM. I'll verify it later.


----------



## Steve

armchair said:


> [...] So I tried another work around to get by w/o TTITLE and this one appears to work also: CSI NNOT Caruso (shorter is better). But the question would be, which is the most reliable ARSL? I think I've eliminated TTITLE from all ARSLs in my DVRs but I can't get to my HR22-100, ATM. I'll verify it later.


Yes I agree. Shorter is better. I rarely use TTITLE or NNAME, if I can avoid it. I try to stick to just using AALL/AANY/NNOT and CCHAN. Usually two consecutive words in a title + channel will hone in on just the show you want, so no need for TTITLE. For example:

*good wife CCHAN 2*​
I know *armchair *knows this, but for those who may not know, "good wife" with no AANY/AALL preceding it, will only match shows where those two words appear somewhere in the info in exactly that order.


----------



## Syzygy

Steve said:


> Yes I agree. Shorter is better...


Why? Have you determined that longer (and more precise) expressions fail to work sometimes, and no one knows why?

I ask because I tend to use long expressions, and I haven't seen that they're more prone to failure than my short expressions. Quite the opposite, in fact.

However, I haven't used NNOT much. Only in these long expressions: 
*Daily Show With Jon Stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249
The Colbert Report NNOT discuss CCHAN 249
AANY Chris Office 30 Law NNOT SVU TTITLE CCHAN 11*


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Why? Have you determined that longer (and more precise) expressions fail to work sometimes, and no one knows why?


Yes. That's *armchair's *point, if you re-read some of his recent posts, especially in the issues threads. Some of his "complex" AUTORECORDS have been erratic.


----------



## armchair

Steve said:


> Yes. That's *armchair's *point, if you re-read some of his recent posts, especially in the issues threads. Some of his "complex" AUTORECORDS have been erratic.


Correct, and I forgot to mention that dropping the category/sub-category add-ons to the boolean search string helped as well. I use "ALL" now but include descriptions like EVENTS LIVE HDTV in the Boolean Search String itself for sporting events. This also appeared to correct the erratic canceling of episodes and sped the search results.

I'm not claiming to be an expert on Boolean Search. I've struggled with this and found something that seems to work and passed on the results hoping to help others struggling. I was reporting Issues but I think I was using boolean incorrectly so now I'm hoping that issues like mine can be averted by either correcting the code or the proper use of the code. I suggested Directv add a boolean tutorial in the help section of the DVR's UI. It might help if the DVR erred the incorrect searches as invalid rather than allowing them to be setup as an unreliable ARSLs in the future.


----------



## Steve

armchair said:


> [...] I suggested Directv add a boolean tutorial in the help section of the DVR's UI. It might help if the DVR erred the incorrect searches as invalid rather than allowing them to be setup as an unreliable ARSLs in the future.


Would be nice, but AFAIK, "boolean" keywords appear to be an unsupported feature from DirecTV.

IIRC, the only guidance we've ever received from DirecTV can be found in these notes from whatever software release they first appeared in.


----------



## armchair

Steve said:


> Would be nice, but AFAIK, "boolean" keywords appear to be an unsupported feature from DirecTV.
> 
> IIRC, the only guidance we've ever received from DirecTV can be found in these notes from whatever software release they first appeared in.


I guess I'm OK with that. The NNOT seems to be implied to be used prior to TTITLE.

But I wonder if TTITLE's operation has recently changed or has it always been this way?


----------



## balboadave

I've been playing with this for a while, and it seems TTITLE needs to precede the keywords for it to work correctly, and the search includes both the series and episode titles. Still, there are some apparently non-conforming results.


----------



## balboadave

I have not found this anywhere else, but pressing the - (dash or minus) key brings up the following characters: - ‘ , @ / ( ) #

I don't know how or even if they all function.


----------



## Steve

balboadave said:


> I've been playing with this for a while, and it seems TTITLE needs to precede the keywords for it to work correctly, and the search includes both the series and episode titles. Still, there are some apparently non-conforming results.


You may be on to something about the position of TTITLE in the search string, even though these search guidelines would suggest TTITLE should be last. It would be interesting to see which searches led you to that conclusion.

Yes, TTITLE does search both the series and episode titles. That sometimes leads to some :scratchin matches. But on the whole, I think it's probably a good thing that it does search both.


----------



## balboadave

Steve said:


> You may be on to something about the position of TTITLE in the search string, even though these search guidelines would suggest TTITLE should be last. It would be interesting to see which searches led you to that conclusion.


The linked post is two years old. I've also found several things on other guidelines are no longer true for my HR-24, and I assume other models in this series as well. For example, the function of the - key. An earlier post spelled out "slant" in a search, and I think that is no longer necessary.

I used "The Good Wife" as my test case, as the title uses very common words, and the ALL category.

AALL TTITLE WIFE GOOD was a direct hit, as was AALL WIFE GOOD TTITLE, so that was of no help. So I tried

AANY WIFE GOOD TTITLE brought up hundreds of non-successful matches and I didn't go through them all to see if it worked.

AANY TTITLE WIFE GOOD brought up just dozens of non-successful matches and several that were correct.

ETA: "non-successful" is only meant to be non-Good Wife matches. All of the matches were correct according to the search terms.



> Yes, TTITLE does search both the series and episode titles. That sometimes leads to some :scratchin matches. But on the whole, I think it's probably a good thing that it does search both.


I agree, but the AANY TTITLE WIFE GOOD search brought up at least one show (Pecola) that had neither keyword in the title or description.


----------



## Syzygy

balboadave said:


> An earlier post spelled out "slant" in a search, and I think that is no longer necessary.


Were you referring to *Daily Show With Jon Stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249 *? There, "slant" is just a word. It's part of the generic description for reruns of the Daily Show.


----------



## balboadave

Syzygy said:


> Were you referring to *Daily Show With Jon Stewart NNOT slant CCHAN 249 *? There, "slant" is just a word. It's part of the generic description for reruns of the Daily Show.


I was, and I now get the meaning. Very clever use of keywords. DSwJS has the worst guiide data, and that's a good dodge.


----------



## Steve

balboadave said:


> I was, and I now get the meaning. Very clever use of keywords [...]


Yup. We have Martin Tupper to thank for that one.  Works for _Colbert_ as well.


----------



## Steve

balboadave said:


> [...] the AANY TTITLE WIFE GOOD search brought up at least one show (Pecola) that had neither keyword in the title or description.


FWIW, I did find a _Pecola_ VOD showing with the episode title "Constellation Pecola; Good Deeds."


----------



## Chazon

newbie here and need some help. I'm trying to setup a boolean to record all the CSI's.
My keyword search is:
CSI CCHAN 5
with autorecord set to First Run and Keep All Programs.
My issue is that it is recording ALL CSI's on this channel - not kust first runs . . . Anything needed in the boolean to get only first runs?


----------



## Davenlr

You need a series link for a single show on a single channel.
First Run will only work if the channel sends guide data to indicate its a first run. Some (Like Comedy Central) dont.


----------



## Syzygy

balboadave said:


> I have not found this anywhere else, but pressing the - (dash or minus) key brings up the following characters: - ' , @ / ( ) #
> 
> I don't know how or even if they all function.


Actually, it is a ' - not a ' - and these characters don't seem to work at all in searches.

Searching for any one lone symbol produces no "instant" matches. (And entering the characters is frustrating because you're likely to get -' or -- when you're trying for just one apostrophe.)

After laboriously entering these two strings:
*(2010) NNOT VOD*
*2010 NNOT VOD*
I found they both returned the same list of matches; the parentheses are ignored. I'm going to assume that all these special characters are ignored in searches.


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> [...] I'm going to assume that all these special characters are ignored in searches.


You're right. E.g., a search for *csi miami* has always found _CSI:Miami_, AFAIK.


----------



## Syzygy

Besides, a colon is not one of the characters lined up under the '-' key. 

Another example is the now-canceled "Niptuck" show.


----------



## Syzygy

Chazon said:


> newbie here and need some help. I'm trying to setup a boolean to record all the CSI's.
> My keyword search is:
> CSI CCHAN 5
> with autorecord set to First Run and Keep All Programs.
> My issue is that it is recording ALL CSI's on this channel - not kust first runs . . . Anything needed in the boolean to get only first runs?


Sorry, no.

The Sep 2009 National Release (NR), 0x034c, introduced a bug that causes First-Run-Only Autorecords (ARSLs) to record reruns too. Cheer up, help may be on the way; with the latest NR (0x03de/f), fewer reruns are getting recorded (at least on my HR21).


----------



## Steve

Syzygy said:


> Sorry, no.
> 
> The Sep 2009 National Release (NR), 0x034c, introduced a bug that causes First-Run-Only Autorecords (ARSLs) to record reruns too. Cheer up, help may be on the way; with the latest NR (0x03de/f), fewer reruns are getting recorded (at least on my HR21).


Nobody should still be on the 9/09 release that had that bug. I would think that any "First Run" issues now may be a problem with the GUIDE data, which is another problem entirely.

I've long been an advocate of using First Aired Date to determine First Run/Repeat status, to avoid the games the networks are playing to make all shows look like they're "new".


----------



## DogLover

Steve said:


> Nobody should still be on the 9/09 release that had that bug. I would think that any "First Run" issues now may be a problem with the GUIDE data, which is another problem entirely.
> 
> I've long been an advocate of using First Aired Date to determine First Run/Repeat status, to avoid the games the networks are playing to make all shows look like they're "new".


Actually, no. ARSLs are still recording reruns (at least for the CSIs)when a "regular" series link is not recording reruns. That would point to the error in the Boolean ARSLs.

(I haven't checked this in a week or two, so if it has been fixed, it has been very recently.)

The ARSL I have used is CSI TTITLE CCHAN 46.


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> Actually, no. ARSLs are still recording reruns (at least for the CSIs)when a "regular" series link is not recording reruns. That would point to the error in the Boolean ARSLs [...]


Gotcha. Makes perfect sense.

I need to pay more attention to the NR "issues" thread! :lol: I do CE's every week, so I'm normally running something other than the NR.


----------



## DogLover

Steve said:


> Gotcha. Makes perfect sense.
> 
> I need to pay more attention to the NR "issues" thread! :lol: I do CE's every week, so I'm normally running something other than the NR.


I'm on CE's as well. I have to admit that I haven't been reporting it lately. I thought it was fixed, but once the seasons ended I realized the problem was still there. Reported it once, but then forgot about it again. 
(Summer does seem to get busy quickly, doesn't it.)

I'll keep up with it this summer and continue to report it until it is fixed.


----------



## balboadave

Syzygy said:


> Actually, it is a ' - not a ' - and these characters don't seem to work at all in searches.
> 
> Searching for any one lone symbol produces no "instant" matches. (And entering the characters is frustrating because you're likely to get -' or -- when you're trying for just one apostrophe.)
> 
> After laboriously entering these two strings:
> *(2010) NNOT VOD*
> *2010 NNOT VOD*
> I found they both returned the same list of matches; the parentheses are ignored. I'm going to assume that all these special characters are ignored in searches.


After seeing this post in the CE forum, I'm guessing these characters are intended for the search term parameters, not the keywords. It appears to be a work in progress.


> 'NASCAR NATIONWIDE' NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE & SPORTS/AUTO W/1.5 HOUR PAD
> 
> AALL JEFF GORDON HOTPASS TTITLE , & SHOWTYPE:LIVE
> 
> NOTE: the comma followed by AND symbol signify either category/subcategory or ARSL options.


----------



## Chazon

DogLover said:


> Actually, no. ARSLs are still recording reruns (at least for the CSIs)when a "regular" series link is not recording reruns. That would point to the error in the Boolean ARSLs.
> 
> (I haven't checked this in a week or two, so if it has been fixed, it has been very recently.)
> 
> The ARSL I have used is CSI TTITLE CCHAN 46.


Good to know it was not something I was doing wrong :lol:

Hopefully they'll fix this soon.


----------



## Syzygy

balboadave said:


> After seeing this post in the CE forum, I'm guessing these characters are intended for the search term parameters, not the keywords. It appears to be a work in progress.


I think that's an unrealistic interpretation of *armchair*'s post in that other thread.

It's clear to me that *armchair* was describing ordinary, unexceptional ARSLs, but in an exceptional way. The two ARSLs that begin with NASCAR are longer than 50 characters if you include "& SPORTS/AUTO". As an example, a common typography for

'NASCAR NATIONWIDE' NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE & SPORTS/AUTO W/1.5 HOUR PAD

would be

*NASCAR NATIONWIDE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE & Sports, Auto* w/1.5 hour pad

BTW, if *armchair* actually used apostrophes (single quotes) around NASCAR NATIONWIDE, my recent experiment indicates they would be ignored.


----------



## Syzygy

One or more HR24 (?) users have been reporting that the scheduler is not checking for conflicts when pads are first added to autorecords; but when the time for the recording comes, if the desired padding conflicts with a higher priority show, the autorecord is canceled.

I'm running the 0x3de NR. To provide another data point, I created an ARSL saying simply *PERSONS UNKNOWN *with a half-hour pad. Tonight's episode of _Persons Unknown_ is scheduled to be recorded by the ARSL. It doesn't conflict during the hour it's on, but my half-hour pad should've caused it to conflict in the following hour. I expect _Persons Unknown _won't get recorded, but I'll be monitoring my HR21 to make sure neither of my two conflicting recordings (in the following hour) is cancelled.

[edit] Ignore my report in the previous paragraph. I made a dumbass mistake: _Persons Unknown_ was on the *same *channel as one of my two conflicting shows, so naturally there could be no conflict. Recordings on the same channel can overlap.

A subsequent attempt to make the scheduler fail, as in the first paragraph, itself failed. When I padded an ARSL to make it conflict with shows on two *other *channels, the scheduler was smart enough to see instantly that the padding created a conflict.

Maybe the error (of not immediately seeing the effect of ARSL padding) happens only on the HR24, or only in a software release different from mine.


----------



## armchair

Syzygy said:


> I think that's an unrealistic interpretation of *armchair*'s post in that other thread.
> 
> It's clear to me that *armchair* was describing ordinary, unexceptional ARSLs, but in an exceptional way. The two ARSLs that begin with NASCAR are longer than 50 characters if you include "& SPORTS/AUTO". As an example, a common typography for
> 
> 'NASCAR NATIONWIDE' NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE & SPORTS/AUTO W/1.5 HOUR PAD
> 
> would be
> 
> *NASCAR NATIONWIDE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE & Sports, Auto* w/1.5 hour pad
> 
> BTW, if *armchair* actually used apostrophes (single quotes) around NASCAR NATIONWIDE, my recent experiment indicates they would be ignored.


@Syzygy,

Correct; I agree. The single quotes are ignored.

Thanks for sharing your test results about the single quotes and padding conflicts; I had not gotten to that yet but want to be more precise with root issues.

What is being misunderstood about the length of my search string was the note referring to & and comma. These were category/sub-category add-ons to narrow search. The search string itself was: NASCAR NATIONWIDE NNOT QUALIFYING PRACTICE But actually if/when the category add-on was dropped, the AALL would have to be added in front. It's not a current ARSL of mine.

@All,

I have reported more than one Boolean Search String issue which I have not covered entirely here but I will be posting my current search strings soon. Just to summarize, I believe there are reliability issues with current f/w's for ARSLs using Boolean Search Strings. My recent experience has lead me to believe that TTITLE combined with category/sub-category searches for ARSLs are not good for maintaining scheduled events. So I came up with some ARSLs that work more reliably for me. Basically, I dropped TTITLE and category/sub-category.

I believe also that I was incorrectly using NNOT after TTITLE. Implied rules show NNOT prior to TTITLE, at least by example. I'm not meaning to cloud the issue here; just describe my experiences and see if it leads to productive discussion. I may be going to extremes by trying all possible theories in one form of Boolean search for ARSL. So feel free to discuss when I post my ARSLs. The cancellation notes in History seemed to be a labor just for the DVR to report; I can't imagine the trial of committing that to task! And I wonder if just one error of such would result in all scheduled ARSLs being cancelled? If anyone reading this has seen frequent cancellations of ARSLs in the TDL, you may need to look at your Boolean Search Strings for the error/theories I've discussed.


----------



## armchair

So here's my ARSLs that are currently working. Fortunately for me, I don't have an issue with the 50 SL limit!

HR22-100 IN L/R 
AALL SPRINT CUP EVENTS LIVE HDTV NNOT PRACTICE QUALIFYING (1.5 HOUR PAD)
AALL SPRINT CUP PRACTICE EVENTS LIVE HDTV (30 MINUTE PAD)

HR24-500 IN MBR
AALL JEFF GORDON HOTPASS LIVE HDTV
AALL NATIONWIDE LIVE HDTV NNOT PRACTICE QUALIFYING (1.5 HOUR PAD)
AALL NASCAR CAMPING LIVE NNOT PRACTICE QUALIFYING (1.5 HOUR PAD)

The above ARSLs have worked w/o fail with exception to the last one which is untested due to race schedule not within the 14 day program guide. Hopefully, that one will schedule some time this week for the upcoming scheduled race (I think it's on 7/10/2010).

I noticed a difference in these, both in the speed of search and TDL scheduling. The search results are very quick. The TDL scheduling will usually take place after placing DVR in STANDBY mode for a short period (for example, 30 minutes to 2 hours on two separate attempts). But I also noticed that a recording scheduled in near-future (within 24 hours) may actually be scheduled immediately when setting as an ARSL. Those scheduled GT 24 hours to a week later were not added to TDL until I went to STANDBY for a while. I also noticed, using these ARSLs, I can frequently browse the TDL and History and not have the scheduled ARSL episodes randomly disappear with or w/o cancellation note in History as I was describing with my previous search strings. I had actually seen them all disappear from the TDL right before my eyes. And I even seen the star symbol be removed if re-searching the strings from the Recent History. I've been able to search, browse TDL and History and not see this behavior since I deleted my suspect ARSLs containing the suspect Boolean Search strings in my previous post examples.


----------



## armchair

AALL WIMBLEDON TENNIS EVENTS LIVE HDTV

gamesearch seems to be having issues finding the local network broadcast; ESPN2 has started partial-blackouts this week. I've set my Favorites to CIG and played around with the search string attributes but this appears to be work in progress ATM.

I've seen searches randomly find my local NBC affiliate or my west coast feed but results have been incomplete as far as finding all the black-out periods. I noticed my guide favorites wasn't set to CIG so I switched that to CIG and went to STANDBY again to see what may happen.

Any suggestions for a better ARSL?


----------



## Syzygy

Syzygy said:


> ... I created an ARSL saying simply *PERSONS UNKNOWN *with a half-hour pad. Tonight's episode of _Persons Unknown_ is scheduled to be recorded by the ARSL. It doesn't conflict during the hour it's on, but my half-hour pad should've caused it to conflict in the following hour. I expect _Persons Unknown _won't get recorded, but I'll be monitoring my HR21 to make sure neither of my two conflicting recordings (in the following hour) is cancelled...


Please ignore the above report. I made a dumbass mistake: _Persons Unknown_ was on the *same *channel as one of my two conflicting shows, so naturally there could be no conflict. Recordings on the same channel can overlap.

A subsequent attempt to make the scheduler fail, as in the first paragraph, itself failed. When I padded a *new *ARSL to make it conflict with shows on two *other *channels, the scheduler was smart enough to see instantly that the padding created a conflict.

Maybe the error (of not immediately seeing the effect of ARSL padding) happens only on the HR24, or only in a software release different from mine.


----------



## armchair

Syzygy said:


> Please ignore the above report. I made a dumbass mistake: _Persons Unknown_ was on the *same *channel as one of my two conflicting shows, so naturally there could be no conflict. Recordings on the same channel can overlap.
> 
> A subsequent attempt to make the scheduler fail, as in the first paragraph, itself failed. When I padded an ARSL to make it conflict with shows on two *other *channels, the scheduler was smart enough to see instantly that the padding created a conflict.
> 
> Maybe the error (of not immediately seeing the effect of ARSL padding) happens only on the HR24, or only in a software release different from mine.


Interesting, the scheduler conflicted the episodes and gave you the option of which to record? (Cancel 1,2, or request?)

The test I had setup myself concerned an overlap of padding only. I scheduled a third recording to conflict with pad overlap only. I followed the progress of the TDL for about a day but the ARSLs all dropped from TDL like I was describing before for the same suspected theories. I have yet to get back to that to see the outcome with theoretical good ARSLs.


----------



## Syzygy

armchair said:


> Interesting, the scheduler conflicted the episodes and gave you the option of which to record? (Cancel 1,2, or request?)
> 
> The test I had setup myself concerned an overlap of padding only...


No, it simply did not schedule the conflicting episode - which conflicted only because of my padding. (Note that it was a *new *ARSL, created with padding.) That, I believe, is normal behavior; AFAIK you should never get a "Cancel what? 1, 2, or request" prompt upon setting up an ARSL. (BTW, this ARSL did schedule other, non-conflicting, episodes immediately.)


----------



## armchair

Syzygy said:


> No, it simply did not schedule the conflicting episode - which conflicted only because of my padding. (Note that it was a *new *ARSL, created with padding.) That, I believe, is normal behavior; AFAIK you should never get a "Cancel what? 1, 2, or request" prompt upon setting up an ARSL. (BTW, this ARSL did schedule other, non-conflicting, episodes immediately.)


I would prefer the Series Manager priority determine whether the ARSL, SL, manual or single recording request is recorded if any conflict(s) exists. I think a single recording cannot be prioritized unless the "Cancel what? 1, 2, or request" pops-up. I'm just saying the same should apply to all conflicts. And I sure wouldn't mind taking a moment to resolve all conflicts when creating an ARSL or adjusting priority of Series Manager. My ARSLs are highest in priority and I'd like to think that the DVR is customized/personalized in that regard.

Am I wrong? Is that out of scope for series manager or TDL scheduler?


----------



## Syzygy

Are you wrong? What do I know? I do know this one thing: that my newly-created ARSL was automatically at the lowest priority when it was created. I could have moved it up in the SM list if I had wanted to, but that wouldn't have helped my experiment.

Opinion: A very complex dialog, or series of dialogs, would be required, in some cases, to "resolve all conflicts."


----------



## markman07

Anyone figure out how to schedule a team on the NFL Sunday Ticket channels?
For instance one autorecord first-run search I created is "AALL Broncos AT Live CCHAN 703 725 & Hgih Def" It shows up on the TODO list with both the 5-8AM entry and the regular scheduled time (noon CDT). I was trying to find a difference between the two descriptions so maybe I could use a NNOT boolean but nothing is sticking out.


----------



## Steve

markman07 said:


> Anyone figure out how to schedule a team on the NFL Sunday Ticket channels?
> For instance one autorecord first-run search I created is "AALL Broncos AT Live CCHAN 703 725 & Hgih Def" It shows up on the TODO list with both the 5-8AM entry and the regular scheduled time (noon CDT). I was trying to find a difference between the two descriptions so maybe I could use a NNOT boolean but nothing is sticking out.


That is weird. Why is the 5AM game in the GUIDE data at all? :scratchin I also see a 5AM game next Sunday's, searching with just *AALL broncos live & High Def*. This week's game is listed on 707 and next week's on 713.

Since there is no 5AM game tomorrow, I'd be curious if it actually records that channel for 3 hours or when it doesn't find the game, it self cancels that recording.


----------



## markman07

The thing is, for whatever reason directv has always done this when it comes to NFL Sunday ticket. When I used use wishlists on my Directv TiVo it would record this time - which is just the directv logo with music. (unless I deleted it from todo list of course)


----------



## Steve

markman07 said:


> The thing is, for whatever reason directv has always done this when it comes to NFL Sunday ticket. When I used use wishlists on my Directv TiVo it would record this time - which is just the directv logo with music. (unless I deleted it from todo list of course)


Gotcha. I'm not a Sunday Ticket subscriber, so I didn't know that. Like you, I couldn't find any difference in the two program descriptions, so you could NNOT something in the earlier one.


----------



## markman07

Of course the way to prevent the 5am time slots from recording is to set up two short higher priority manual events at 5am.


----------



## Steve

markman07 said:


> Of course the way to prevent the 5am time slots from recording is to set up two short higher priority manual events at 5am.


That would work. 

I'm not a ST subscriber, but if I was, I'd be sure to complain to anyone who'll listen (NFL, DirecTV, the team itself) about the incorrect game time guide data.


----------



## inkahauts

I don;t have ST either, so I I'd say your manual recordings would work..


----------



## Drewcipher

Ok, it may be in here but I can't find it. Is there a way to get a true exact match in the smart search? I want to record a movie called The Road, for instance. My autorercord is road ttitle. This give me and movie or show with road in the title. Can I ask for movies titled Road or The Road?

Thanks for the help

Drew


----------



## E91

markman07 said:


> The thing is, for whatever reason directv has always done this when it comes to NFL Sunday ticket. When I used use wishlists on my Directv TiVo it would record this time - which is just the directv logo with music. (unless I deleted it from todo list of course)


My DISH VIP722 used to do that with Center Ice and it drove me freaking crazy. So, far my HR24 is not doing that though.


----------



## DogLover

Drewcipher said:


> Ok, it may be in here but I can't find it. Is there a way to get a true exact match in the smart search? I want to record a movie called The Road, for instance. My autorercord is road ttitle. This give me and movie or show with road in the title. Can I ask for movies titled Road or The Road?
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Drew


That one is probably tough. Since the initial "The" is ignored, for search purposes it is basically a 1 word title. Normally if you have multiple words in a search and you don't include "AANY" or "AALL" on the front, then it would look for the exact phrase you entered.

However, since it is a 1 word phrase, it will find any show with that word in the title. You can limit it to movies, but otherwise there's not much you can do.

I'm assuming that the movie isn't being show right now, or you'd just scroll down the list afterdoing the keyword search. There's just no way to limit a keyword search to not include movies whose title includes more words than what you have entered.


----------



## Syzygy

Drewcipher said:


> Ok, it may be in here but I can't find it. Is there a way to get a true exact match in the smart search? I want to record a movie called The Road, for instance. My autorercord is road ttitle. This give me and movie or show with road in the title. Can I ask for movies titled Road or The Road?


AALL The Road TTITLE - finds all shows with either *The* and/or *Road* in the name or in the episode name

The Road TTITLE - finds all shows with *The Road* in the name or in the episode name

The Road TTITLE & Movies - finds all *movies* with *The Road* in the name



DogLover said:


> That one is probably tough. Since *the initial "The" is ignored*, for search purposes it is basically a 1 word title. Normally if you have multiple words in a search and you don't include "AANY" or "AALL" on the front, then it would look for the exact phrase you entered...


I saw this after I replied. If this is true, it's news to me. I'll try it soon to check it out.

*[edit]*

The Big TTITLE & Movies - finds all movies with *The Big* in the name, plus MacGruber (VOD), which doesn't match (except for "the"). Evidently D* is so intent on selling this 1080p movie that they'll add to their normal level of pollution with this non-match.

Big TTITLE & Movies - finds more movies than "The Big" does, including Big Fat Liar, Big Fan & Big Daddy - and MacGruber again.

So *DogLover *is wrong.


----------



## DogLover

Syzygy said:


> AALL The Road TTITLE - finds all shows with either *The* and/or *Road* in the name or in the episode name
> 
> The Road TTITLE - finds all shows with *The Road* in the name or in the episode name
> 
> The Road TTITLE & Movies - finds all *movies* with *The Road* in the name
> 
> I saw this after I replied. If this is true, it's news to me. I'll try it soon to check it out.


You had me wondering whether I was remembering it wrong. I couldn't find definitive proof using "The Road". However, in searching for "The Day TTITLE" It did find several shows that didn't have "the day" exact phrase. However, all of the shows that it returned, had the word "the" and the word "day" (or "days" or "day's") somewhere in the show or episode tite.

Searching "Day TTITLE" did return many more shows. It returned many shows that had "day" (or "days" or "day's"), but not the word "the". Searching for "AALL the day TTITLE" found more shows that without the AALL, but not as many as leaving out the the".

I would have to consider this an error, since I can see no rhyme or reason.

Summary:
1. Searching "the day TTITLE" displays the shortest list of shows, some of which do not have the exact phrase "the day", but all have both words.
2. Searching "AALL the day TTITLE" displays a longer list of shows.
3. Searching "day TTITLE" displays the longest list of shows.

Number 1 has to be considered an error, since it is not finding exact phrase only, nor is it displaying the same list as 2 or 3.

(I am not on a national release, so if someone would verify these results and enter an issue report, I would appreciate it.)


----------



## oscar madison

I am looking to record The Office for a certain season, last season. This doesn't pull up anything.

AALL THE OFFICE 2009 2010 

What am I doing wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------



## inkahauts

You can't pull anything based on what season or year it was aired. It won;t search air date info... I suggest netflixing just that season.


----------



## D_Thomas

richierich said:


> Why can't Directv give us a Boolean Search Name such as TTIME so we can eliminate Duplicates when we schedule a Series Link and it is shown at multiple times?


Do we know if DirecTV is considering expanding the keyword search terms to include additional terms?

I'd also like to have TTIME to handle some of the evening news shows that repeat several times after midnight.

Something like this to record at a specific time of 2000 (8 pm):

AALL GRETA TTITLE CCHAN 360 TTIME 2000

Or a time range to record only during Prime Time 2000-2300 (8 pm - 11 pm) and not repeat overnight:

AALL ANDERSON COOPER TTITLE TTIME 2000 2300

As a workaround, I have setup some Manual recordings, but I have not found a way to "Keep At Most" on Manual recordings. I'd like to have just 1 show kept and it be the one that was broadcast during prime time. Is there a way to set a Keep At Most for Manual recordings that I have not found?


----------



## balboadave

I like the idea of a keyword advanced "smart search" but I have to think what we have now is just a beta program. 

It needs to be replaced or updated with a user friendly interface that lists and allows us to invoke any or all the Boolean options, and is called up with the press of one of the color buttons.

I don't like typing to start a category search, as that implies I know all of the category options to start with. How about assigning another color button to start a category search?

I'd also like the ability to edit existing searches, and also to use one as a template from which you can make different versions (save as).


----------



## Steve

D_Thomas said:


> Do we know if DirecTV is considering expanding the keyword search terms to include additional terms?


Good question. We have couple of long-standing requests related to TIME and DATE on the Wish List, but so far, they haven't been addressed.



> I'd also like to have TTIME to handle some of the evening news shows that repeat several times after midnight.
> 
> Something like this to record at a specific time of 2000 (8 pm):
> 
> AALL GRETA TTITLE CCHAN 360 TTIME 2000
> 
> Or a time range to record only during Prime Time 2000-2300 (8 pm - 11 pm) and not repeat overnight:
> 
> AALL ANDERSON COOPER TTITLE TTIME 2000 2300


While not quite as detailed as yours, we have asked for the ability to at least confine a SL to a particular time or day with this request:

*SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N] *

We also have a related request for DATE:

*Ability to SEARCH for shows by DATE or ranges of DATES. *


CSI DDATE 2008 would limit the search to those episodes containing the string "CSI" that aired anytime in 2008.
CSI DDATE 0108 would more specifically limit the SEARCH to January, 2008. 
CSI DDATE 0108 0308 would limit the SEARCH to January and March of 2008. 
CSI DDATE 0108-0308 would limit the search to January, February and March of 2008.



> As a workaround, I have setup some Manual recordings, but I have not found a way to "Keep At Most" on Manual recordings. I'd like to have just 1 show kept and it be the one that was broadcast during prime time. Is there a way to set a Keep At Most for Manual recordings that I have not found?


Also on the Wish List:

*Offer a "Keep At Most" option for recurring manual recordings.*

If you haven't already done so, would be great if you could take a couple of minutes to complete the survey, and give those suggestions a :up: !


----------



## Syzygy

D_Thomas said:


> Do we know if DirecTV is considering expanding the keyword search terms to include additional terms?


The lack of any change, or even documentation, suggests that the Boolean Search project is moribund at best. My own feeling is that the person who started it (perhaps on his/her own time) is no longer working in the DVR development group.

I believe that ARSLs still record reruns even though FRO is specified - a bug that has been present since September 2009.


----------



## Richierich

D_Thomas said:


> Do we know if DirecTV is considering expanding the keyword search terms to include additional terms?
> 
> I'd also like to have TTIME to handle some of the evening news shows that repeat several times after midnight.
> 
> Something like this to record at a specific time of 2000 (8 pm):
> 
> AALL GRETA TTITLE CCHAN 360 TTIME 2000
> 
> Or a time range to record only during Prime Time 2000-2300 (8 pm - 11 pm) and not repeat overnight:
> 
> AALL ANDERSON COOPER TTITLE TTIME 2000 2300
> 
> As a workaround, I have setup some Manual recordings, but I have not found a way to "Keep At Most" on Manual recordings. I'd like to have just 1 show kept and it be the one that was broadcast during prime time. Is there a way to set a Keep At Most for Manual recordings that I have not found?


And the sad thing about it is it wouldn't take alot of code to implement it. It's all about Directv's Priorities compared with our Priorities.


----------



## D_Thomas

Steve said:


> While not quite as detailed as yours, we have asked for the ability to at least confine a SL to a particular time or day with this request:
> 
> *SERIES LINK setup options: RECORD: [First Run/Repeat/Both/All with Duplicates]; RECORD THIS TIME SLOT ONLY?: [Y/N]; RECORD THIS WEEK-DAY ONLY?: [Y/N]; KEEP AT MOST: [1/2/3/4/5/10/ALL]; WHEN LIMIT REACHED: [Delete Oldest/Stop Recording]; AUTODELETE WHEN DISK FULL?: [Y/N] *
> 
> Also on the Wish List:
> 
> *Offer a "Keep At Most" option for recurring manual recordings.*


Steve, thanks for the information.

The requested Series Link options would be great and would totally resolve the limitations that I'm having. This would go a long way to further differentiate and extend the DirecTV DVR features and capability.

I hope someone at DirecTV is reviewing (and acting on) the requests coming from this forum.

Many companies spend a lot of money in product development expenses trying to understand what their customers want in a product, and this forum is a great pipeline to DirecTV to see what their customers want. So let's hope DirecTV knows what a gem they have here with all this great feedback and feature requests.


----------



## Richierich

It would also be Nice if Directv would let us Rename a Manual Recording. I have to manually record "Monday Night Football" as the Title Monday Night Football is not in the Guide Data so if I could rename it as Monday Night Football it would put it in a Folder so I could find all of my MNF Games at once.


----------



## Sea bass

I tried using smart search while watching a recorded show, the video froze and started to skip and stutter the audio. I had to exit to a froze screen. Corrected by clicking 8sec skip back button. Other occasions using smart search during live tv, picture freezes but audio continues. Again, skip back clears it up. Kind of annoying considering this unit is new! HR24-500 is the model.


----------



## Drucifer

Is there a DirecTV Boolean Keywords Glossary somewhere online?


----------



## DogLover

Drucifer said:


> Is there a DirecTV Boolean Keywords Glossary somewhere online?


Post 1 of this thread points to another thread that has a good explanation of the Boolean keywords.


----------



## Steve

DogLover said:


> Post 1 of this thread points to another thread that has a good explanation of the Boolean keywords.


Yup. Some examples in post #4 as well.


----------



## Drucifer

So the following is all there is?



> *BOOLEAN LOGIC:*
> 
> "*AALL*" => (this is the AND boolean operation) all the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category) in any order
> "*AANY*" => (this is the OR boolean operation) at least one of the following words must be contained within the program (title, about, name, episode, category)
> "*NNOT*" => (this is the NOT boolean operation) exclude any programs that contain any of the following words in that search string
> 
> The *AANY* and *AALL* keywords should appear as the first word in the search string in order to set the search mode.
> The *NNOT* keyword may appear anywhere and all words following the NNOT keyword are considered words to exclude.
> 
> *SCOPE FILTERS:*
> 
> *TTITLE* => Limits the search to only the Title field of the Programs
> *NNAME* => Limits the search to only the Name field (e.g. Actors, Director) of the Program
> *CCHAN* => Limits the search to only the specified channel range (example *CCHAN* 500 510, or *CCHAN* 500 for a single channel)


----------



## Steve

Drucifer said:


> So the following is all there is?


AFAIK.


----------



## CCarncross

Drucifer said:


> So the following is all there is?


And they are very powerful when used correctly....its amazing what you can do with them....


----------



## Drucifer

CCarncross said:


> And they are very powerful when used correctly....its amazing what you can do with them....


I went back to the old NR to get the 50 and I found out even going backwards knocks out the Guide Data. So I can't tell how successful I am in my first attempts at DirecTV Boolean Searches.


----------



## ericlovestivo

I've been using boolean searches for years now on my two HR20's and two HR22's. I've got existing searches that are just under the 50-character limit, but now I'm seeing there's a 30-character limit to all searches. When I get to 30 characters typed, it just stops taking new characters that hit on the remote. 

Here's one I have on my DVR but I can't replicate it anymore because of the 30 character limit.
AANY 30 OFFICE CHUCK COMMUNITY TTITLE CCHAN 4 
(45 characters)

I have the latest 0x576 firmware on all boxes.

Sorry if this answer is elsewhere in this thread. I looked over a bunch of pages and couldn't find it.


----------



## Richierich

What is the Name of the Recording???


----------



## ericlovestivo

Richierich said:


> What is the Name of the Recording???


Any title will do it. I tried to recreate the sample I posted above... AANY 30... and got stopped after I hit the end of the word "COMMUNITY", which is exactly 30 characters.


----------



## sigma1914

Can someone help me figure out how to set the DVR to record the HD version of a movie that's not available upcoming yet? There's a SD showing but I'd prefer the HD.

The movie is "New Jack City."


----------



## dpeters11

I believe adding hdtv to the end of the boolean will take care of this.


----------



## Richierich

sigma1914 said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to set the DVR to record the HD version of a movie that's not available upcoming yet? There's a SD showing but I'd prefer the HD.
> 
> The movie is "New Jack City."


Special Categories
You can add categories to your search such as Comedy, Movies, HDTV, VOD, or PPV:
HDTV for just HD programs or NNOT HDTV for just SD programs 
VOD for only DIRECTV on Demand programs or NNOT VOD for no Video on Demand programs
PPV for only Pay Per View programs or NNOT PPV for no PPV programs


----------



## Richierich

ericlovestivo said:


> Any title will do it. I tried to recreate the sample I posted above... AANY 30... and got stopped after I hit the end of the word "COMMUNITY", which is exactly 30 characters.


I would shorten it to "AALL OFFICE CHUCK CCHAN 4" or something like that. It doesn't have to have all of the Words in a Title just enough so it can find it on that Channel.


----------



## dpeters11

He'd need a second one for Community. It kind of reduces the functionality of being able to combine multiples into one link to work around the 50 limit.


----------



## ericlovestivo

Just to be clear, I'm getting stopped at 30 characters now. My already-created searches were giving me up to 50 characters, but now I'm getting stopped at 30 characters when I try to create a new search.


----------



## Scott Kocourek

I am told that the last 20 characters are hidden but they still do work.


----------



## DogLover

Scott Kocourek said:


> I am told that the last 20 characters are hidden but they still do work.


For existing searches, yes. However, it does not allow you to enter more than 30 characters on new searches. (At least not using Triple-tap.)


----------



## Drucifer

sigma1914 said:


> can someone help me figure out how to set the dvr to record the hd version of a movie that's not available upcoming yet? There's a sd showing but i'd prefer the hd.
> 
> The movie is "_new jack city_."


Keyword *AALL NEW JACK CITY* and select Category High-Def


----------



## Drucifer

Scott Kocourek said:


> I am told that the last 20 characters are hidden but they still do work.


You can not create NEW Boolean Searches that are over 30 Characters long. Period. I tried a simple 34 where the last three character was the end channel number.

*AANY RAILROAD TRAINS CCHAN 229 345*

Most of these programs are on channel 345. The Boolean search found none of them. It found zero because it only searched channel 229.

And existing 30+ Characters Boolean Searches seem to lose their Recording Defaults as my First Run limit are now recording Both.


----------



## Steve

sigma1914 said:


> Can someone help me figure out how to set the DVR to record the HD version of a movie that's not available upcoming yet? There's a SD showing but I'd prefer the HD.
> 
> The movie is "New Jack City."





Drucifer said:


> Keyword *AALL NEW JACK CITY* and select Category High-Def


Actually, *new jack city & High-Def* alone will only record shows with all those 3 words in that exact order. And *new jack city TTITLE & High-def* will insure only shows with that phrase in the title will be recorded.

Otherwise, *AALL new jack city & High-Def* could record an episode of _Will And Grace_, e.g., with the following description: _"Jack finds a new job opportunity in the city."_

And *new jack city* alone could find a biography of Mario Van Peebles with the following in the description, e.g.: _"This actor's filmography includes New Jack City..."_


----------



## Drew2k

Richierich said:


> I would shorten it to "AALL OFFICE CHUCK CCHAN 4" or something like that. It doesn't have to have all of the Words in a Title just enough so it can find it on that Channel.


Did something change and "TTITLE" is now assumed? In the past we had to include the keyword "TTITLE" in the autosearch or it would record ANY match that had the search terms in the title and/or description...

So if it's not automatic now that TTITLE is assumed, be sure to include that in the search phrase to limit to titles only.


----------



## Drew2k

So I just read Steve's post and he points out use of TTITLE as still being necessary to limit to program titles, so factor that into the length of your search phrase!


----------



## Steve

Richierich said:


> I would shorten it to "AALL OFFICE CHUCK CCHAN 4" or something like that. It doesn't have to have all of the Words in a Title just enough so it can find it on that Channel.


Just noticed this one as well. If the intent is to record either _Office_ or _Chuck_, then you want to say *AANY chuck office TTITLE*.

*AALL chuck office* requires both words be present for a match, and looks through all the show's GUIDE data. It's likely that search will come up empty, unless a show's title or description is something like: _"Chuck has a bad day at the office."_


----------



## inkahauts

Drew2k said:


> Did something change and "TTITLE" is now assumed? In the past we had to include the keyword "TTITLE" in the autosearch or it would record ANY match that had the search terms in the title and/or description...
> 
> So if it's not automatic now that TTITLE is assumed, be sure to include that in the search phrase to limit to titles only.


Look at his original search, he has ttitle in there. However, you have to wonder how important it is since he is also limiting the search to one channel. How many shows could have those other words in them anyway? But I would use it too, and he may need to just break up each of his searches into two, so that he will be under the limit.


----------



## Drew2k

inkahauts said:


> Look at his original search, he has ttitle in there.


Yeah, but the response removed TTITLE from the string, so it's going to have a much different result and I just wanted to make sure that the impact was considered...



> However, you have to wonder how important it is since he is also limiting the search to one channel. How many shows could have those other words in them anyway? But I would use it too, and he may need to just break up each of his searches into two, so that he will be under the limit.


This is actually a tried and true method of using a single ARSL to take up one slot of the 50 available slots in the Series Manager to record more than one show from single channel. Consider that someone may record The Office, Community, and Parks & Recreation on NBC, all of which are sitcoms. An ARSL of *AANY OFFICE COMMUNITY PARKS TTITLE CCHAN 4* with a category of "Genre/Comedy" could effectively record three shows from NBC but only take up one slot in the Series Manager...

The problem is ensuring you fit within the search string limits and key it in correctly since you can't see all of the letters!


----------



## Drucifer

I got into Boolean Searches because I was reaching the SML limit. Then the cutback to 30 characters limited the number of Show Tittles I could enter. So I was back to making more Searches.


----------



## inkahauts

Drew2k said:


> Yeah, but the response removed TTITLE from the string, so it's going to have a much different result and I just wanted to make sure that the impact was considered...
> 
> This is actually a tried and true method of using a single ARSL to take up one slot of the 50 available slots in the Series Manager to record more than one show from single channel. Consider that someone may record The Office, Community, and Parks & Recreation on NBC, all of which are sitcoms. An ARSL of *AANY OFFICE COMMUNITY PARKS TTITLE CCHAN 4* with a category of "Genre/Comedy" could effectively record three shows from NBC but only take up one slot in the Series Manager...
> 
> The problem is ensuring you fit within the search string limits and key it in correctly since you can't see all of the letters!


Oh, I know many like it for that purpose. I use them to catch all kinds of movies and all my sports.

My point is simply, if you used

*AANY OFFICE COMMUNITY PARKS CCHAN 4* with a category of "Genre/Comedy"

I have to think that you wouldn't catch to terribly many superfluous shows. Yes some, but not to many, and if that one word disappearing made the difference in getting you under the 30 character limit, that I hope is temporary, then I'd run with it for the moment.


----------



## inkahauts

Drucifer said:


> I got into Boolean Searches because I was reaching the SML limit. Then the cutback to 30 characters limited the number of Show Tittles I could enter. So I was back to making more Searches.


Yes, but several per is still better than one per SL. I continue to hope that eventually they will fix it and put it back where it was.


----------



## Drucifer

inkahauts said:


> Yes, but several per is still better than one per SL. I continue to hope that eventually they will fix it and put it back where it was.


The more the First HDGUI gets out, the more complaints they will receive. The Q - Does D listen?


----------



## Smuuth

I moved all my Boolean searches to my HR34 for several reasons:
1. It still has the blue UI so it allows 50 characters. 
2. It has 5 tuners so there is less chance of a recording conflict. 
3. It has a 100 Series Limit so I can have more auto record SLs set up.


----------



## inkahauts

"Drucifer" said:


> The more the First HDGUI gets out, the more complaints they will receive. The Q - Does D listen?


I highly doubt that. The vast majority of people who know about these searches are right here on this board, so they already know, and again, this only affects new creations. He often does someone create this kind of search? Not often at all I don't think, usually only a couple times a year.


----------



## inkahauts

For those that would like about as detailed an explanation as possible on advanced searches, check the advanced searches PDF in the new Tips & FAQ's thread.

Tips & FAQ's


----------



## Drucifer

inkahauts said:


> For those that would like about as detailed an explanation as possible on advanced searches, check the advanced searches PDF in the new Tips & FAQ's thread.
> 
> Tips & FAQ's


Good info, but these two . . .

*AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 692 695 & Sports & Basketball
AALL JENNIFER ANISTON NNAME NNOT FRIENDS*​
. . . . will no longer work in the HDGUI 30 character limit..


----------



## inkahauts

Drucifer said:


> Good info, but these two . . .
> 
> *AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 692 695 & Sports & Basketball
> AALL JENNIFER ANISTON NNAME NNOT FRIENDS*​
> . . . . will no longer work in the HDGUI 30 character limit..


The character limit being dropped to 30 is a bug in the first nr with the new hdgui. I expect it to be fixed soon. So those will work again soon, and still do now for anyone not on the hdgui.


----------



## Steve

Drucifer said:


> Good info, but these two . . .
> 
> *AALL CLIPPERS EVENTS CCHAN 692 695 & Sports & Basketball
> AALL JENNIFER ANISTON NNAME NNOT FRIENDS*​
> . . . . will no longer work in the HDGUI 30 character limit..


 Even with a 50 character limit, that last search could be shortened to *jennifer aniston NNOT friends*, or perhaps even* aniston NNOT friends*, IMHO.


----------



## Drew2k

Steve said:


> or perhaps even* aniston NNOT friends*, IMHO.


Jennifer's father is John Aniston, an actor on "Days of Our Lives", so you MAY want to keep "Jennifer" in the search string... unless you don't mind recording the daily sudser when John is credited!


----------



## inkahauts

"Drew2k" said:


> Jennifer's father is John Aniston, an actor on "Days of Our Lives", so you MAY want to keep "Jennifer" in the search string... unless you don't mind recording the daily sudser when John is credited!


Could it be shorter, yes, but having the full name as you say allows it to be a little more specific, especially adding the NNAME filter. Plus, it makes the folder in the playlist show her full name too.


----------



## Steve

Drew2k said:


> Jennifer's father is John Aniston, an actor on "Days of Our Lives", so you MAY want to keep "Jennifer" in the search string... unless you don't mind recording the daily sudser when John is credited!





inkahauts said:


> Could it be shorter, yes, but having the full name as you say allows it to be a little more specific, especially adding the NNAME filter. Plus, it makes the folder in the playlist show her full name too.


Ya. Depends if you're AUTORECORDING, or just SEARCHING.

Just for SEARCHING, it may ultimately take the same amount of time, but it sure feels faster to simply ignore some extraneous matches than having to triple-tap or bingo-board all those extra characters (Jennifer and NNAME, in this case). Now if we had a real keyboard, that would be a different story. 

How I wish I could Google my DirecTV GUIDE data on this PC, e.g, and simply manage my WHDVR SLs and TDLs from here. Maybe someday.


----------



## jamsys

Hr34 and hr24's

On the old dumb search I could find all season premiers... When I searched for this issue it said to put a space and I will get the catagory listing, doesn't work. I would like to get directly to the category listing

????


----------



## Steve

jamsys said:


> Hr34 and hr24's
> 
> On the old dumb search I could find all season premiers... When I searched for this issue it said to put a space and I will get the catagory listing, doesn't work. I would like to get directly to the category listing
> 
> ????


I would Smart Search for *premiere<space>*, and pick the _premiere "Keyword"_ result over on the right. You can then pick a category, or go with *ALL* and scan through the matches.

You could also try a Smart Search for *season premiere* and pick *ALL* on the category screen.


----------



## inkahauts

Steve said:


> Ya. Depends if you're AUTORECORDING, or just SEARCHING.
> 
> Just for SEARCHING, it may ultimately take the same amount of time, but it sure feels faster to simply ignore some extraneous matches than having to triple-tap or bingo-board all those extra characters (Jennifer and NNAME, in this case). Now if we had a real keyboard, that would be a different story.
> 
> How I wish I could Google my DirecTV GUIDE data on this PC, e.g, and simply manage my WHDVR SLs and TDLs from here. Maybe someday.


Oh I agree. If it was just a search, I'd type it in..

What I really want is the dtv iphone and ipad apps to have remote controls that will allow you to type in the numbers with voice command! Yeah, I want to be lazy!


----------



## CenturyBreak

Anyone else notice that keyword autorecord is seriously hiccuping with the new UI?

What's happening to me is that for a number of series starting this month, the first episode of the new season is set to record, but subsequent episodes don't show up under the keyword search and thus won't record. This is happening for Shameless and Californication on SHOeHD and Face Off on SyFy HD. In addition, the first few showings of the first episode of the second season of Being Human on SyFy are invisible to the keyword search and autorecord, so it doesn't show up until next Thursday... the premier is next Monday.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DogLover

CenturyBreak said:


> Anyone else notice that keyword autorecord is seriously hiccuping with the new UI?
> 
> What's happening to me is that for a number of series starting this month, the first episode of the new season is set to record, but subsequent episodes don't show up under the keyword search and thus won't record. This is happening for Shameless and Californication on SHOeHD and Face Off on SyFy HD. In addition, the first few showings of the first episode of the second season of Being Human on SyFy are invisible to the keyword search and autorecord, so it doesn't show up until next Thursday... the premier is next Monday.
> 
> Any thoughts?


In the past, ere has been problems with the autorecord episodes not showing up in the todo list, but recording correctly anyway. Have you actually missed episodes, or are you assuming that you will miss them because they don't show up?

I'm not saying that it is still not a bug. Just trying to clarify what type of bug it is.


----------



## CenturyBreak

Not sure! I know this isn't the first time it's happened, contrary to my originally blaming the new UI. 

When I first discovered keyword autorecords a few years ago, it worked for a while and stopped picking up episodes of House on my local Fox OTA as well as the first season of Face Off when originally broadcast: setting up keywords including "face" or "off" refused to find any episode of Face Off! Strangely, it worked fine when SyFy re-ran parts of the first season...


----------



## inkahauts

ARSL shows don't always show in the to do list, but till you actually see the dvr missing recordings, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

Nevermind...problem solved!

Now if only DTV would let me enter in more than 30 characters!!


----------



## armophob

DrummerBoy523 said:


> Trying to record just the Andy Griffith Shows with Andy Griffith and Don Knotts (none of the newer shows in color).
> 
> My ASRL = "AALL GRIFFITH KNOTTS NNAME"
> 
> For some reason, it returns both Andy Griffith and Matlock, yet Don Knotts isn't in Matlock.
> 
> Any thoughts/suggestions?


He is in some Matlock as a guest star,
quite a few as I remember.


----------



## armophob

add "NNOT Matlock" to the search. Matlock should show up in every description of the show.


----------



## jprosiak

So I have a few keyword auto recording I am trying to get to work. When ever I set them up I get all episodes recorded.

Good luck Charlie:
AALL GOOD LUCK CHARLIE TITLE Type first run <-- this returns no episodes
GOOD LUCK CHARLIE <-- (Type All) setting auto record to first run records all episodes of this show

Game of Thrones:
AALL GAME OF THRONES Type first run <-- this returns episodes from last week for some reason

I am also struggling with a keyword recording for recording only packer football on our local stations only.

Any advice?


----------



## Steve

jprosiak said:


> So I have a few keyword auto recording I am trying to get to work. When ever I set them up I get all episodes recorded.
> 
> Good luck Charlie:
> AALL GOOD LUCK CHARLIE TITLE Type first run <-- this returns no episodes
> GOOD LUCK CHARLIE <-- (Type All) setting auto record to first run records all episodes of this show


That first search is failing because of "TITLE". It should be TTITLE.

You don't really need the AALL or the TTITLE. Your second search will only find shows when the words "Good Luck Charlie" appear exactly in that order, so it should be fine. As to why "first run" is not working, it's likely an issue with the GUIDE data not reliably identifying the show status or the proper first aired date.



> Game of Thrones:
> AALL GAME OF THRONES Type first run <-- this returns episodes from last week for some reason


Same with _Game of Thrones_. You don't need the AALL. If you've never recorded a _Game Of Thrones_ before you set up the AUTORECORD, it might still consider a show from last week "first run".

BTW, curious why you're using AUTORECORDS for two specific shows that are currently in the GUIDE data. Seems like a lot of work when you can also set them by doing a normal SMART SEARCH or via the GUIDE.


----------



## Steve

jprosiak said:


> I am also struggling with a keyword recording for recording only packer football on our local stations only.


If you only want the WTMJ games (not pregame or anything else), you might try:

*AALL packers football CCHANS 4*

CCHANS with the "s" is correct, BTW. They apparently changed it. I updated this post to reflect that.


----------



## jprosiak

Steve said:


> That first search is failing because of "TITLE". It should be TTITLE.
> 
> You don't really need the AALL or the TTITLE. Your second search will only find shows when the words "Good Luck Charlie" appear exactly in that order, so it should be fine. As to why "first run" is not working, it's likely an issue with the GUIDE data not reliably identifying the show status or the proper first aired date.
> 
> Same with _Game of Thrones_. You don't need the AALL. If you've never recorded a _Game Of Thrones_ before you set up the AUTORECORD, it might still consider a show from last week "first run".
> 
> BTW, curious why you're using AUTORECORDS for two specific shows that are currently in the GUIDE data. Seems like a lot of work when you can also set them by doing a normal SMART SEARCH or via the GUIDE.


I am using them because I want to record the next available airing of the show regardless of the channel it is on. When we have conflicts, sometimes I have to wait multiple days to record the show on the same channel, when I could watch it the next day because it airs an hour later on another channel.

Setting up a keyword recording for "GOOD LUCK CHARLIE" selecting "Type all" and autorecord of firstrun records every episode of "Good Luck Charlie". However, if I select "Good Luck Charlie" from the guide and select "First Run", it works fine, but only records on that one channel.


----------



## Steve

jprosiak said:


> I am using them because I want to record the next available airing of the show regardless of the channel it is on. When we have conflicts, sometimes I have to wait multiple days to record the show on the same channel, when I could watch it the next day because it airs an hour later on another channel.
> 
> Setting up a keyword recording for "GOOD LUCK CHARLIE" selecting "Type all" and autorecord of firstrun records every episode of "Good Luck Charlie". However, if I select "Good Luck Charlie" from the guide and select "First Run", it works fine, but only records on that one channel.


I didn't realize it ran on multiple channels. That fact may be what is confusing the "first run" logic. You might want to report that as an issue, especially if "first run" works properly for that show when you select it from the GUIDE. The work-around for now may be to just set up two SLs via the GUIDE, one for each channel.


----------



## jprosiak

"Steve" said:


> I didn't realize it ran on multiple channels. That fact may be what is confusing the "first run" logic. You might want to report that as an issue, especially if "first run" works properly for that show when you select it from the GUIDE. The work-around for now may be to just set up two SLs via the GUIDE, one for each channel.


I finally got these to work. It appears as though for some reason I have to supply something under genre or some other search criteria for the results to be what I need. Here is what I ended up doing:

GAME OF THRONES CCHANS 501 509 (genre fantasy)
GOOD LUCK CHARLIE (genre family)

Both are using auto record and first run. So far so good. It seems like the auto record feature is rather buggy since GAME OF THRONES (type all) auto record first run should work just fine, but doesn't.

It also sucks that the grouping of the auto record in the playlist is the name of the auto record you setup. Seems ugly to see "GAME OF THRONES CCHANS 501 509" in the playlist.


----------



## vega

since the search has been limited to 30 characters, can partial words be used?

Nascar Racing nnot qual prac

I tried this, but practice and qualifying episodes are still scheduled.


----------



## Steve

vega said:


> since the search has been limited to 30 characters, can partial words be used?
> 
> Nascar Racing nnot qual prac
> 
> I tried this, but practice and qualifying episodes are still scheduled.


Actually it's 50 characters, but unfortunately you can't use partial words, AFAIK.


----------



## kenkahn

I set up the following Boolean search expression

AANY PSYCH PAIN BURN SUITS COLLAR TTITLE CCHAN 242

I specified SHOW TYPE = SERIES

The autorecord list I got back was

Suits
White Collar
NCIS
Psych
Burn Notice

Why is NCIS on this list? Why didn't it find "Royal Pain"


----------



## kenkahn

I think I can answer my own question. It's "Royal Pains" (left off the 's'). Also, I checked and there are at least two episodes of NCIS on 242 with the word "Psych' in the title.


----------



## CCarncross

kenkahn said:


> I set up the following Boolean search expression
> 
> AANY PSYCH PAIN BURN SUITS COLLAR TTITLE CCHAN 242
> 
> I specified SHOW TYPE = SERIES
> 
> The autorecord list I got back was
> 
> Suits
> White Collar
> NCIS
> Psych
> Burn Notice
> 
> Why is NCIS on this list? Why didn't it find "Royal Pain"


There is also another problem with your search, CCHAN needs to be CCHANS, CCHAN no longer works correctly. It was changed to CCHANS a update or 2 ago. Unfortunately unless I mis-counted that would put your search at 52 chars after you correct the PAINS one as well. I recently started using the show type=series choice as well and it does help eliminate some unwanted matches.


----------



## spartanstew

I don't subscribe to MLB channels, but occasionally The Tigers are on regular channels (ESPN, FOX, etc.).

What would I set up to record the Detroit Tigers games that happen to be shown Nationally?


----------



## kenkahn

CCarncross said:


> There is also another problem with your search, CCHAN needs to be CCHANS, CCHAN no longer works correctly. It was changed to CCHANS a update or 2 ago. Unfortunately unless I mis-counted that would put your search at 52 chars after you correct the PAINS one as well. I recently started using the show type=series choice as well and it does help eliminate some unwanted matches.


When you say "no ;longer works correctly" does this mean at all or 'iffy'. The couple of searches I've set up that use CCHAN seem to be working OK, i.e. limiting selections to the specified channel, but am I just lucky so far?


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> I don't subscribe to MLB channels, but occasionally The Tigers are on regular channels (ESPN, FOX, etc.).
> 
> What would I set up to record the Detroit Tigers games that happen to be shown Nationally?


My guess is you'll need one for each of the possible channels. E.g:

*tigers CCHANS 206 & Sports, Baseball*

*tigers CCHANS 5 & Sports, Baseball*

(Second one is Fox in NY.)


----------



## spartanstew

Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Of course, there's probably 4 or 5 channels that are possibilities.


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Of course, there's probably 4 or 5 channels that are possibilities.


Ya too bad we can't put multiple single channels behind a CCHANS. As you know, two #s separated by a space are interpreted as a range.

Be nice if they could treat them as separate channels and let us use a "<" to indicate a range. (I keep hoping we can use "-" for OTA channels someday. ) Prolly not gonna happen tho, because it looks like they're putting all their search R&D into IP devices. Nothing wrong with that, but would be nice to have it all.


----------



## spartanstew

So, maybe I could do this:

*tigers CCHANS 4 249 & Sports, Baseball*

That would cover everything between my locals and the turner channels and exclude all the baseball subscription channels? I think that would pretty much cover everything.


----------



## CCarncross

For Tigers I believe you would want the CCHANS to be something like CCHANS 2 663 to cover FOX Soorts Detroit if thats the correct channel number, that leaves out all the MLB channels if they are still in the 700's. I believe you would also want something like live or events etc in the search unless you want to catch all the pre-game and talking heads commentaries.


----------



## Steve

spartanstew said:


> So, maybe I could do this:
> 
> *tigers CCHANS 4 249 & Sports, Baseball*
> 
> That would cover everything between my locals and the turner channels and exclude all the baseball subscription channels? I think that would pretty much cover everything.


Nice! Should have thought of that myself.


----------



## Steve

CCarncross said:


> For Tigers I believe you would want the CCHANS to be something like CCHANS 2 663 to cover FOX Soorts Detroit if thats the correct channel number, that leaves out all the MLB channels if they are still in the 700's. I believe you would also want something like live or events etc in the search unless you want to catch all the pre-game and talking heads commentaries.


Good point.

AALL tigers live CCHANS nnn nnn


----------



## Carlucci

I'm not having any luck setting an autorecord for ALL of the FIFA World cup matches. I want to automatically record all the matches on ESPN and my local ABC affiliate. 

When I use AALL FIFA WORLD CCHANS 206 209 13, I get the matches in the list (as a sub-listing, which I think is the problem), but nothing is showing up in my to-do list. 

Any pro-tips on how to pull this off?


----------



## Steve

Carlucci said:


> I'm not having any luck setting an autorecord for ALL of the FIFA World cup matches. I want to automatically record all the matches on ESPN and my local ABC affiliate.
> 
> When I use AALL FIFA WORLD CCHANS 206 209 13, I get the matches in the list (as a sub-listing, which I think is the problem), but nothing is showing up in my to-do list.
> 
> Any pro-tips on how to pull this off?


As far as the To Do List goes, sometimes entries don't appear until the day of the recording. As long as the games you want show up when you run the AUTORECORD search, they'll likely populate To Do at the last minute.

Regarding the CCHANS, if you want 13, 206 and 209, you'll have to say *AALL FIFA WORLD CCHANS 13 209* {and take anything in between as well). I don't have DIRECTV service ATM, so I can't test, but I'll bet that you're not seeing any results on 13 with that search as constructed above.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

That search works pretty well it seems, and a keyword search for FIFA with categories Sports, Soccer also seems to pull up a lot.


----------



## inkahauts

Carlucci said:


> I'm not having any luck setting an autorecord for ALL of the FIFA World cup matches. I want to automatically record all the matches on ESPN and my local ABC affiliate.
> 
> When I use AALL FIFA WORLD CCHANS 206 209 13, I get the matches in the list (as a sub-listing, which I think is the problem), but nothing is showing up in my to-do list.
> 
> Any pro-tips on how to pull this off?


Do you have a genie?


----------



## Carlucci

inkahauts said:


> Do you have a genie?


Yes, I have the genie. Is it different?


----------



## inkahauts

Carlucci said:


> Yes, I have the genie. Is it different?


Yes actually it is.

Highlight one of the games in the guide and hit info then choose record series. Not season record.

Set the options you'd like (type stop late etc. I think they will all be live but I'd do all instead of live just to be sure and pad 3 hours).

When you select record series it'll pop up another screen asking if you wanted to record on this channel only or on all channels choose all channels and you are set.



Happy watching!!! Should be an interesting World Cup this year.


----------



## Carlucci

inkahauts said:


> Yes actually it is.
> 
> Highlight one of the games in the guide and hit info then choose record series. Not season record.
> 
> Set the options you'd like (type stop late etc. I think they will all be live but I'd do all instead of live just to be sure and pad 3 hours).
> 
> When you select record series it'll pop up another screen asking if you wanted to record on this channel only or on all channels choose all channels and you are set.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy watching!!! Should be an interesting World Cup this year.


Thanks. I did just as you stated, and it seems set, but I don't see any of the recordings, except the one I used to initialize it, in the to-do list, nor are they marked for record in the guide. Should I just trust it to pick them up?


----------



## inkahauts

Yeah it will get them. Look latter tonight, and you will see it grab games on both espn and espn2 tomorrow morning. It doesn't populate immediately. Also make sure that you don't have any conflicts..


----------



## SledgeHammer

Search doesn't work at all lol. Do a search for "Pawn Stars". All you get is 20 episodes with the last airing on Sunday. Funny enough, if I jump to Thursday in the guide 6pm history channel, the episodes are right there. Search can't find 'em though.


----------



## jimmie57

On my HR24 I just typed in Pawn. Moved to the right and highlighted Pawn Stars and pressed Select. It found 105 entries.
I get the same results if I type in the whole Pawn Stars and choose Show for the search.
I am not connected to the internet with my TVs.

*Edit / Add: *I have moved to the den and another HR24. I did the search for pawn Stars and it returned 107 entries.


----------



## Steve

I'm not sure how the TMS data gets populated and indexed, but it may be in two phases. E.g., it may go into the guide grid first and get indexed for searching at a later time. If so, it's possible SledgeHammer searched in between the two steps and that Thursday will show up in today's search results, assuming the box hasn't double-rebooted in the interim or new software was downloaded.


----------



## inkahauts

SledgeHammer said:


> Search doesn't work at all lol. Do a search for "Pawn Stars". All you get is 20 episodes with the last airing on Sunday. Funny enough, if I jump to Thursday in the guide 6pm history channel, the episodes are right there. Search can't find 'em though.


t

Are you Internet connected? And does matter if it finds them two weeks out as long as it actually records them in the future as it's set too?


----------



## SledgeHammer

jimmie57 said:


> On my HR24 I just typed in Pawn. Moved to the right and highlighted Pawn Stars and pressed Select. It found 105 entries.
> I get the same results if I type in the whole Pawn Stars and choose Show for the search.
> I am not connected to the internet with my TVs.
> 
> *Edit / Add: *I have moved to the den and another HR24. I did the search for pawn Stars and it returned 107 entries.


105/107 actually sounds kind of low for Pawn Stars. But I'm still only getting 20 eps / 8 vod and they are all SD eps. Someone on another thread suggested I do the CLEARMYBOX keyword trick, so I did that yesterday. Possible it's not been fully indexed yet. It did fix problems I was having with another show though. However, I'm still not getting any Pawn Star eps past Sunday.


----------



## SledgeHammer

inkahauts said:


> t
> 
> Are you Internet connected? And does matter if it finds them two weeks out as long as it actually records them in the future as it's set too?


Yeah, I'm internet connected.

I know its not the most efficient way lol, but I like to use the search to pick eps. So if search is broken, that's a big problem for me.


----------



## SledgeHammer

P.S. the DirecTV iPhone app finds a few hundred Pawn Stars eps.


----------



## inkahauts

So you pick shows individually? Shoot I'd set a limit of ten let it record them all then delete the ones I didn't want myself. Search all the time for that is way to much work! :lol:

Just as a test, disconnect from the internet and see what happens.


----------



## Leftcoastdave

I could use some help setting up Boollean searches for DIRECTV movies. I have tried several strings using AANY OR AALL, MOVIES/MOVIE, CCHANS 350-599, and NNOT PPV. All have failed and return results out of my search parameters or channel sets. I have tried various strings on my HR44 receivers. None work correctly.

What I seek is:

1. All Movies on DIRECTV channels 350 to 599.
2. No PPV movies
3. A way to select specific channels such as 333, 501, 555 and 239 as opposed to a range of channels.

Can someone give me a Boollean String that will do this?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------

